# 2.5k? 4k? Superwide? What Displays...



## jononotbono

So in my Music Lab I am using 2 TVs for my DAW displays. 1 is a Wall mounted 50inch and 1080p. The other is to the side and 42 inch 1080i. I am purely using them because I had them in my house and everytime I go to buy a Computer Screen/Display, I have to pay for something else or buy a new Library to do my MA. Working on them is utterly rubbish and everything is blurry. I'm sure I will go blind if I keep staring at these things.

I was just wondering if anyone can give me their opinions on what is a great set up for a DAW? I want to get 2 or 3 Displays that are in front of me. The wall Mounted TV will stay (and I have already planned adding more Screens so the height has a lot of clearance) until I can change it for something that uses less Electricity and perhaps upgrade to a 4k TV depending on prices. To be used for displaying Video Footage.

I am a bit lost whether I should get 2.5k displays or 4k displays? And then there is size. I was thinking about 2 or 3 x 27 Inch Displays. Or perhaps 30 inch is best for 4k? As you can tell, I am a little lost here.

I definitely don't want to go lower than 2.5k as I want the real estate. I am a little concerned with 4k that I won't be able to read Text as things will be too small so I wonder what the optimum Screen size should be for 4k?

Perhaps 1 big 32 inch 4k with smaller 2.5k displays next to it giving room for my Audio Monitors (unless I work out how to sink the displays and angle them into my desk)

Also considering 2 or 3 displays and then adding a Superwide display and using the Superwide for a Mixconsole/Mixer Display as I can imagine seeing so many more Tracks at the same time must be absolutely great. 

Would love to hear anyone's thought on all this as I can't wait to upgrade and start seeing what I'm hearing! It's a consumer minefield and I would buy 1 display at a time! 

Jono


----------



## kunst91

I have two 2.5k displays and I find myself longingly googling 34-inch ultra-wides. I wouldn't describe a 32 inch 4k as "big," although plenty of people use them. If I were going to go single 4k I would either do a 40inch like the Philips or a 34-inch LG curved ultra wide, both of which are in the $7-800 range


----------



## jononotbono

What size are the 2.5k Displays? Everytime I look at an iMac I love the size of the screen and the Retina display does look great (to me). So Apple must have done their homework to choose 27 inch as their size.

Working with TV Screens for DAW use is making me want to put an axe through them. Come to think of it, I might.


----------



## Smikes77

Is that what you`re doing in your profile pic?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

If you want 4k without scaling it down you pretty much gotta go with a 40". Trevor Morris is using a single 40" for Cubase and then an ultrawide for Pro Tools. I'm using the same 40". No need for multiple monitors anymore for Cubase. And then I have a TV in the back for video. I wouldn't go back to using multiple monitors. 

I'm not a fan of the ultrawide. HZ replaced his mixer monitor with one and now I think it doesn't look very good. His setup is no longer symmetrical.


----------



## higgs

I've got the LG 34" Ultra Wide. It's nice, but it did take a bit of getting used to since mine isn't curved. With the layout I've got, curved wasn't really a good option in the ultra wide realm.

I don't really miss dual monitors anymore with this setup. I've got all the screen space I need for 80-90% of what I do, and for the other times I fire up the projector. I definitely love the one big screen thing, Jono.


----------



## Greg

Just got a crazy deal on 2 29 inch Apple thunderbolt displays for $500 each. Really love them and would recommend it. 2560 x 1440 is perfect for how close I sit to them.


----------



## wcreed51

I went from twin 1080p displays to the Philips 40" 4k _monitor_, and can't imagine ever going back. I have 64yo eyes, so 40" is a must


----------



## owenave

I have 2 of the LG 29" Ultra-wides Side by side. And 1 23" HP 1080 and 1 29" Viewsonic 1080 above them. I would have loved to have 2 of the LG 34" Ultra-wides but was not in my budget at the time. I got the LG 29" monitors during before Christmas sales at $250 each.


----------



## whinecellar

Another vote for the 40" Philips 4K. I'm spoiled by mine!


----------



## higgs

owenave said:


> I have 2 of the LG 29" Ultra-wides Side by side. And 1 23" HP 1080 and 1 29" Viewsonic 1080 above them. I would have loved to have 2 of the LG 34" Ultra-wides but was not in my budget at the time. I got the LG 29" monitors during before Christmas sales at $250 each.


Wow, owenwave, can you see anything but an awesome chunk of screen real estate?


----------



## owenave

higgs said:


> Wow, owenwave, can you see anything but an awesome chunk of screen real estate?


Well makes it nice to have plenty of screen space. I use one 29" Ultra-wide for mixer. One 29" Ultra-wide for Tracks window in DigPerf. And use the other 2 for Kontakt windows & soft synths.
Lucky I don't need to see anything that direction lol.


----------



## owenave

whinecellar said:


> Another vote for the 40" Philips 4K. I'm spoiled by mine!


I been looking for a 4k like the Phillips that is larger than 40 for my eyes. But hard to find any with DP input like the Phillips.


----------



## higgs

owenave said:


> Well makes it nice to have plenty of screen space. I use one 29" Ultra-wide for mixer. One 29" Ultra-wide for Tracks window in DigPerf. And use the other 2 for Kontakt windows & soft synths.
> Lucky I don't need to see anything that direction lol.


I thought I was indulgent with the LG 34" and projector... I've been trumped!

btw, I just watched you singing In-A-Gadda-da-Vida - awesome, man!


----------



## owenave

higgs said:


> I thought I was indulgent with the LG 34" and projector... I've been trumped!
> 
> btw, I just watched you singing In-A-Gadda-da-Vida - awesome, man!


Thank you Sir.


----------



## pdub

I've got the 40" Phillips as well. I'm very happy with it. I bought a 34" curved at the same time but sent it back. In terms of real estate there's no comparison. 

Owenave there's a 43" Phillips IPS coming around the corner. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1250376-REG/philips_bdm4350uc_brilliance_uhd_lcd.html


----------



## kunst91

jononotbono said:


> What size are the 2.5k Displays? Everytime I look at an iMac I love the size of the screen and the Retina display does look great (to me). So Apple must have done their homework to choose 27 inch as their size.
> 
> Working with TV Screens for DAW use is making me want to put an axe through them. Come to think of it, I might.



They're 27 inches, but I rarely make use of the second. Sat in front of a 34 inch curved ultra wide the other day, and logic looks GREAT. 

The straight ultrawides are popular for mixers/pro tools rigs, as the extra horizontal screen real estate is really nice. Can understand why HZ/TM use them.


----------



## Jdiggity1

do any of you struggle with blocking your speakers with all of those displays? Or do you not sit your speakers at head-height?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Jdiggity1 said:


> do any of you struggle with blocking your speakers with all of those displays? Or do you not sit your speakers at head-height?


I have a display on an arm that I swing out from behind my main 40" to beside it when I need to use my Mac. I had it out for a couple of months and began to notice that my stereo imaging was off. Even though the display was below my monitors and I could see my monitors entirely it was still affecting it. Luckily my monitors sit farther out than the width of my 40" so usually there's nothing in the way. I am, however, worried about getting a center channel as that will be completely behind my display. I could try lowering the display and putting the monitor on a really tall stand but even then it would still be covered by the monitor.


----------



## Zelorkq

Tbh I find the Ultrawide monitors cool and all, but for the same price you can get 50% more real estate and pixels with a UHD 43", eliminating the need for more monitors (except if you really need 3x 43" UHDs haha)


owenave said:


> I been looking for a 4k like the Phillips that is larger than 40 for my eyes. But hard to find any with DP input like the Phillips.


As pdub also mentioned, Philips just released a 43" version with an IPS panel which increases the ppi slightly, the Philips BDM4350UC.

But all of these big monitors (also looking at Iiyama 40"s) are glossy. I still haven't bought one but I've been eyeing these big screens for many months but what turns me off is the gloss. Working in front of a screen for 12+h a day would give me eye-strain in a room that isn't completely dark or has windows (yes I love the sun). Anyone find the reflection annoying when working for long periods?


----------



## owenave

I am going to set up the 2 x 29" laying down on the desk slightly angled up
and have the other 2 monitors in the center. My Dynaudio BM15's will be on stands at ear height. 
I have been purchasing this set up with the 12 core and been busy installing software and setting up VEP5. So whenever I get a new home for my studio I will set it all up. For now most will be going into storage with just my 12 core and 1 - 29" with me for now.


----------



## jononotbono

Some great advice here. Thanks. How is reading Text on 4k? I'm using Cubase.

Also, how about sharing some photos of your screen set ups? Go on, share the display porn!


----------



## wcreed51

I sit about 26 inches from the screen, and have glasses with a prescription for just that distance (also just right for sitting at the piano), and have no trouble reading small text. I wall mounted the screen over my desktop.


----------



## zolhof

owenave said:


> I am going to set up the 2 x 29" laying down on the desk slightly angled up
> and have the other 2 monitors in the center.



That's sorta how I've been working for a while, can't go back. You'll love it!
I also have an iPad running Duet Display for dedicated VEPro monitoring.







If only Cubase supported multi-touch.. (and I had a touchscreen monitor lying around lol)


----------



## muk

A 1440p 27'' monitor here. Text is just the right size without scaling. I bought one of the korean models which use the same panels as the apple screens, but at way lower cost. The gamble is that it might come with minor flaws such as backlight bleed or dead pixels. But mine was mint.


----------



## Prockamanisc

For the longest time I was going to get 2x 27" monitors and mount them vertically on top of eachother (like an equals sign), and then get 2x 32" monitors and mount them vertically on either side. It would have looked like this: I=I, except that all of their heights would be perfectly aligned. I still haven't done this, and probably will lose interest in it. If you're looking for a great resource to get an idea of how your monitor will compare size-wise with others, check out this site: http://www.displaywars.com/


----------



## babylonwaves

this is a 34" wide screen. i'm totally happy with it and the font size in Logic is no real issue


----------



## pdub

Phillips 40" BDM4065UC


----------



## InLight-Tone

pdub said:


>


Is that a 40" 4K?


----------



## pdub

InLight-Tone said:


> Is that a 40" 4K?



Yep it's the Phillips BDM4065UC


----------



## whinecellar

The Phillips BDM4065UC isn't completely matte, but it's not at all glossy either. It's a nice in-between in that everything is super sharp & crisp like on a glossy panel, but it's not overly reflective either. My room has a good bit of natural light and it works great. As for text, it's really a matter of your eyesight I suppose. At full 4k resolution, some things are borderline tiny for my taste, but I have the panel about 2' away, which makes it immersive. The tradeoff in massive real estate is addictive: I could never go back to multiple smaller panels - I've never been more thrilled with my overall work environment!


----------



## whinecellar




----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

The Philips seems to be very popular. I VESA mounted mine which I think looks nicer than on the stand and gives me a lot more flexibility in adjusting the height.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

jononotbono said:


> Some great advice here. Thanks. How is reading Text on 4k? I'm using Cubase.
> 
> Also, how about sharing some photos of your screen set ups? Go on, share the display porn!



The text in Cubase doesn't scale properly so I'd stay away from any of the smaller (~30") 4k where you'd need to scale it down and have the only benefit be things look nicer rather than more desktop space.


----------



## rgames

Has anyone measured noise and heat from any of these larger monitors?

I need to replace my 24" monitors because one now produces a slight electrical whine (though nobody else seems to be able to hear it...) and I'm leaning towards one of the 34" widescreen models.

I have a 42" flat-screen in my studio and it produces a lot of heat and even more electrical whine than my dying 24" monitor.

rgames


----------



## InLight-Tone

That Phillips is looking good indeed. Thanks for all the info and pics guys!


----------



## samphony

I switched from a multi monitor setup to one 40" 4K for my daw. Loving it. Might transform it into a multitouch screen via PQ Labs soon. 

The new Phillips 43" screen that is coming out is great too.


----------



## samphony

Zelorkq said:


> Tbh I find the Ultrawide monitors cool and all, but for the same price you can get 50% more real estate and pixels with a UHD 43", eliminating the need for more monitors (except if you really need 3x 43" UHDs haha)
> 
> As pdub also mentioned, Philips just released a 43" version with an IPS panel which increases the ppi slightly, the Philips BDM4350UC.
> 
> But all of these big monitors (also looking at Iiyama 40"s) are glossy. I still haven't bought one but I've been eyeing these big screens for many months but what turns me off is the gloss. Working in front of a screen for 12+h a day would give me eye-strain in a room that isn't completely dark or has windows (yes I love the sun). Anyone find the reflection annoying when working for long periods?



Reflection is non existent. Not an issue on mine.


----------



## whinecellar

rgames said:


> Has anyone measured noise and heat from any of these larger monitors?



The Philips is absolutely silent (I'm pretty OCD about any noise in my control room) and since it's LED, generates very little heat.


----------



## wcreed51

Somehow they never look as big in pictures as the do when you're sitting in front of them.

Here's a screen full of Notion:


----------



## jononotbono

This is all amazing! I think I'm more confused than before I created this thread though! Haha! Truly not sure what to do now. The real estate on a 4k looks incredible!


----------



## jononotbono

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> The text in Cubase doesn't scale properly so I'd stay away from any of the smaller (~30") 4k where you'd need to scale it down and have the only benefit be things look nicer rather than more desktop space.



I thought that Steinberg had sorted out Cubase to be compatible with Retina Displays so I hoped the Text would be great! Hmmm, decisions...


----------



## whinecellar

wcreed51 said:


> Somehow they never look as big in pictures as the do when you're sitting in front of them.



So true. I knew within a minute of 4K viewing I'd never be happy with less!


----------



## jononotbono

whinecellar said:


> So true. I knew within a minute of 4K viewing I'd never be happy with less!



This is very encouraging. Here is a photo of my screen set up. Don't sue me for Copyright for having a photo of your set up on my Screen! You have registered the Image of your Music Lab with PRS right? Haha! Looks great by the way


----------



## jamieboo

I have BenQ BL3200PT.
32" 1440.
Nothing too extravagant but it fills me with mirth.
And it's a VA panel so contrast is excellent and blacks are deep.


----------



## rpaillot

I was a happy Philips 40'' 4K user ( the famous 4065 UC ) . 
But then ,months after months, I started to be annoyed by how BIG the native resolution is. 
Everything looks so tiny. Even on a 40'' screen.

I could simply put the screen closer to my eyes. But then the screen itself is so big that is it unnatural for the eyes to look at a screen so big from so close...

Another problem with a screen this size is you can't mount a TV on the wall behind to watch the movie you're scoring, because the 40'' is so big you would have to mount the TV very high on the wall = Hurting for the neck.

I went back to a 24 '' screen solution. I think between 24'' and 30 '' screen ( no 4K resolution ) that it is the best compromise.


----------



## whinecellar

jononotbono said:


> Don't sue me for Copyright for having a photo of your set up on my Screen! You have registered the Image of your Music Lab with PRS right? Haha! Looks great by the way


Ha - glad you like it  Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## jononotbono

Would someone be kind enough to take a screen shot of how many Controller Lanes and articulations can be shown with 4k (and obviously enough Piano Roll to work with)? This, other than being able to see a vast number of Mixconsole Channels is what I look forward to with such high resolutions!


----------



## whinecellar

jononotbono said:


> Would someone be kind enough to take a screen shot of how many Controller Lanes and articulations can be shown with 4k (and obviously enough Piano Roll to work with)? This, other than being able to see a vast number of Mixconsole Channels is what I look forward to with such high resolutions!


Well sadly Logic only allows one controller lane in the piano roll, but I can tell you that I can see 82 tracks vertically, a full piano roll editor and CC lane all in one window. It spoils you quickly


----------



## Ashermusic

With the 39" Seiki 4k Ultra HD I bought, for a little over $300, to complement my iMac's 27" screen, and a 27" screen for my slave PC, I can see lots of stuff in Logic Pro and VE Pro.

The only sad thing is that I cannot use the finest resolution for each with my tired old eyes without squinting.


----------



## jononotbono

Ashermusic said:


> With the 39" Seiki 4k Ultra HD I bought, for a little over $300, to complement my iMac's 27" screen, and a 27" screen for my slave PC, I can see lots of stuff in Logic Pro and VE Pro.
> 
> The only sad thing is that I cannot use the finest resolution for each with my tired old eyes without squinting.



Ha! If I don't change these TV screens soon I'm gonna need to get endorsed by Nasa to develop me some Glasses with Hubble Technology!

I went off the idea of 4k a while ago, and now after this thread, I am thinking it is the way to go! Are you all using massive 4k TVs then? I'm kind of against using TVs as my current one's are so bad and wanted to get actual Computer Displays!


----------



## whinecellar

jononotbono said:


> Are you all using massive 4k TVs then? I'm kind of against using TVs as my current one's are so bad and wanted to get actually Computer Displays!



By all means, you are on the right track: TVs are NOT ideal as computer displays, at least on the Mac side of things. You will have input latency, lack of DisplayPort inputs (HDMI isn't 4K friendly on any Mac yet), chroma subsampling issues (bad color), and that awful consumer processing that's supposed to improve images but only makes computer display look like garbage. You want a proper computer monitor, and the only 40" one currently on sale in the U.S. is the Philips. If you are willing to risk EBay/ordering one of the Korean models, Crossover gets decent reviews. Hopefully more options will avail themselves sooner than later!


----------



## Ashermusic

Geez, I dunno, i am looking at Logic Pro on mine right now and it looks pretty darned good. Maybe not if i was a professional graphics guy using Photoshop, but for Logic Pro? Hard to beat for $300. I am however, connecting it to a CalDigit Thunderbolt dock so maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## Ashermusic




----------



## whinecellar

Ashermusic said:


> Geez, I dunno, i am looking at Logic Pro on mine right now and it looks pretty darned good. Maybe not if i was a professional graphics guy using Photoshop, but for Logic Pro? Hard to beat for $300. I am however, connecting it to a CalDigit Thunderbolt dock so maybe that makes a difference?


Jay, you're talking about the Seiki, correct? That one qualifies as an actual computer display despite being marketed as a TV. It meets the specs I mentioned above... it was a rare one in the market and quite the bargain. I may be wrong, but I don't think it's available anymore...


----------



## Ashermusic

whinecellar said:


> Jay, you're talking about the Seiki, correct? That one qualifies as an actual computer display despite being marketed as a TV. It meets the specs I mentioned above... it was a rare one in the market and quite the bargain. I may be wrong, but I don't think it's available anymore...



Really? I just bought it on the advice of a friend who got one, did not consult any specs. I guess that I got lucky. I thought that the only real difference was that a TV has a TV tuner built into it, shows what I know 

And yes, it is discontinued but still available some places.


----------



## whinecellar

Ashermusic said:


> Really? I just bought it on the advice of a friend who got one, did not consult any specs. I guess that I got lucky. I thought that the only real difference was that a TV has a TV tuner built into it, shows what I know



Yes sir, you got lucky on that one! Quite a bargain according to several reviews. I REALLY wanted to grab a big 4k curved TV (like 70" or so) - the latest ones are absolutely stunning. But they all have the problems I mentioned above when used with computers, unfortunately. Now if Apple would get on board with HDMI 2.0, it would be a possibility and I'm sure it will happen sooner than later... but there are still other issues to contend with. 

One thing I did years ago was to bring a MacBook Pro into Best Buy, with a handful of adapters, and actually try out some panels. That quickly revealed some candidates that let you opt out of the consumer-grade image processing. Only Sony, LG and Samsung allowed that at the time. It may be worth trying today, but you would need a 4k-compatible laptop and the right adapters...


----------



## jononotbono

I shall look into 4k computer monitors. Dell seems to be a good brand!


----------



## rpaillot

I bet some of you guys you'll come back to smaller monitors in a few months after being so eyes-tired ( and headache ) by native 4K resolution :D


----------



## Ashermusic

rpaillot said:


> I bet some of you guys you'll come back to smaller monitors in a few months after being so eyes-tired ( and headache ) by native 4K resolution :D




Well, as I said, I don't use it at the finest resolution.


----------



## whinecellar

rpaillot said:


> I bet some of you guys you'll come back to smaller monitors in a few months after being so eyes-tired ( and headache ) by native 4K resolution :D



I've had the Philips since February and it was love at first sight. I could never do without the real estate. Now if I could find an even bigger one I wouldn't complain - but it would have to be curved. It is pushing things a bit in the corners, but a curved screen would fix that. Still, I'm sold


----------



## aitte

I know what screen to use. Want to touch your plugins as if they were hardware? I love my Slate Raven MTi 2. It's 27 inches and 1080p (you should not have more than that for touch screens, since buttons would be too small to press). I'll never go back to a trackpad or mouse (they feel like moving through mud in comparison to direct touch). You can research it here:


----------



## Ashermusic

I tried it at NAMM and it is very, very nice, but I still just don't enjoy the tactile sensation of rubbing my fingers against a pad or screen.


----------



## aitte

Ashermusic said:


> I tried it at NAMM and it is very, very nice, but I still just don't enjoy the tactile sensation of rubbing my fingers against a pad or screen.



It feels about the same as an iPad or iPhone, but the Raven screen is treated using a nano-glide spray for even less friction. So for those who like the iPad feeling, they'll love the Raven since it's even smoother. It feels really natural to just point my finger and slide to adjust knobs. Thanks to the direct touch and the customizable Raven Commander macro-bar at the bottom of the screen, I am about 5x faster than before I had the Raven. Oh and I never again need to map anything to a control surface. I just touch the actual plugin GUIs. It's so much fun and so fast.


----------



## Ashermusic

aitte said:


> It feels about the same as an iPad or iPhone, but the Raven screen is treated using a super-glide solution for even less friction. So for those who like the iPad feeling, they'll love the Raven since it's even smoother. It feels really natural to just point my finger and slide to adjust knobs. Thanks to the direct touch and the customizable Raven Commander macro-bar at the bottom of the screen, I am about 5x faster than before the Raven.



I have an iPad 4 and while I love what it brings to the party and use it a lot (for pretty much everything EXCEPT musical tasks), I hate the feeling when using it. Just creeps me out.


----------



## rgames

Agree that using a smooth screen for faders and knobs is not a great solution. As soon as haptic feedback hits the mass market we'll really have some great options.


----------



## Ashermusic

rgames said:


> Agree that using a smooth screen for faders and knobs is not a great solution. As soon as haptic feedback hits the mass market we'll really have some great options.



OK, Richard, I will bite. WTF is "haptic feedback?"


----------



## aitte

Ashermusic said:


> OK, Richard, I will bite. WTF is "haptic feedback?"



It's when the screen surface micro-vibrates when you touch it. Depending on how fast it vibrates and what motion pattern it uses, it can emulate things like wood, metal, concrete, etc. This lets you feel things like sliders under your fingers. It can also give a single, hard vibration to tell you that you have "clicked" something like a button.

For an example of haptic feedback in action, look at Apple's Magic Touchpad 2. It's a flat glass surface, and there are no moving parts. When you click, it vibrates extremely rapidly to give you feedback of the successful press. If you turn off its power button, you feel nothing at all when pressing it. It's kinda spooky.

Well, it will be a very long time before that technology works on large touchscreens since the surface area is so much larger and harder to vibrate. Besides, it's not a "godsend" solution, since the whole screen can only give 1 feedback signal at a time, so if you have multiple fingers on the screen, you will feel the same thing under every finger.

So in short, to readers: Don't hold your breath for haptic touchscreens. If you like the feeling of an iPad, a Raven is going to be perfect for you _today_. The multi-touch technology in it is great and lets you control multiple mixer faders at once (watch the videos on their SlateTV youtube channel). If you're thinking of waiting for screens with per-finger haptic feedback, you might wait another decade. They'll need to invent some sort of new, granulated glass material that can vibrate in specific areas instead of the entire screen, while still maintaining a translucent surface for the picture. Seems impossible to me. I bet we'll see some type of glove instead to solve the per-finger feedback desire for people.


----------



## Ashermusic

aitte said:


> It's when the screen surface micro-vibrates when you touch it. Depending on how fast it vibrates and what motion pattern it uses, it can emulate things like wood, metal, concrete, etc. This lets you feel things like sliders under your fingers. It can also give a single, hard vibration to tell you that you have "clicked" something like a button.
> 
> For an example of haptic feedback in action, look at Apple's Magic Touchpad 2. It's a flat glass surface, and there are no moving parts. When you click, it vibrates extremely rapidly to give you feedback of the successful press. If you turn off its power button, you feel nothing at all when pressing it. It's kinda spooky.
> 
> Well, it will be a very long time before that technology works on large touchscreens since the surface area is so much larger and harder to vibrate. Besides, it's not a "godsend" solution, since the whole screen can only give 1 feedback signal at a time, so if you have multiple fingers on the screen, you will feel the same thing under every finger.
> 
> So in short, to readers: Don't hold your breath for haptic touchscreens. If you like the feeling of an iPad, a Raven is going to be perfect for you today. If you wait for per-finger haptic feedback, you might wait another decade. They'll need to invent some sort of new, granulated glass material that can vibrate in specific areas instead of the entire screen. Seems impossible to me. I bet we'll see some type of glove instead to solve the per-finger feedback desire for people.


I see, thanks.


----------



## rgames

Ashermusic said:


> OK, Richard, I will bite. WTF is "haptic feedback


Just wait 10 years and Apple will mass-market a device that uses it and everyone will praise them for inventing it 

Using vibration is one method but it is the simplest. There are technologies that can actually distort the surface, so you can create the physical feel of a fader cap.

But yeah. Not next year.


----------



## pdub

Yeah love the p


whinecellar said:


> I've had the Philips since February and it was love at first sight. I could never do without the real estate. Now if I could find an even bigger one I wouldn't complain - but it would have to be curved. It is pushing things a bit in the corners, but a curved screen would fix that. Still, I'm sold


Yeah love the Phillips too but the corners do get lost a bit. I find myself reducing the size of my DAW window leaving about an inch border around the outside. Feels better to me.


----------



## gsilbers

to the OP.
I went with
Acer G257HU smidpx 25-Inch WQHD (2560 x 1440) x2.
and not for wide screen or 4k for the following reasons;

I wanted the monitors side by side and my desk didn't fit the widescreens. 
the 4k was beyond my price point but the acers has plenty of real estate.

about eh touch screen. wait for the $50 airbar


----------



## Pietro

I have a 1440p 27" Dell monitor, and after finishing over 200 pages of a game soundtrack orchestration for live performance, I'm getting annoyed by the lack of pixel density of the screen. I'm even thinking of something crazy like 5k (still probably 27"). With scores this big, I have to constantly zoom in to see notes or text. Obviously, I'd like to keep Sibelius and Cubase GUI the same size as it is now, instead have everything sharper.

Does any of you, Windows Sibelius users have a high resolution screen, but with DPI scaling turned on? Does the score scale too? I mean, is it sharp or does it scale blury, like if you resized a low res picture?

- Piotr


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

10-year-old Apple 30" Cinema Display. I don't even need to hear about anything else. 

But the TVs today are amazing - I mean for watching TV. (As long as you add a soundbar, because the built-in speakers on those thin-frame things are far worse than crap.)


----------



## jononotbono

Nick Batzdorf said:


> 10-year-old Apple 30" Cinema Display. I don't even need to hear about anything else.
> 
> But the TVs today are amazing - I mean for watching TV. (As long as you add a soundbar, because the built-in speakers on those thin-frame things are far worse than crap.)



This is so true! The speaker from a Mac Mini sounds better.


----------



## rpaillot

Also something to note for Mac users who like to use "scaled resolutions" with 4K monitor ( which's often the case )
you'll notice that graphical performance gets really nasty , because the OS has to do some calculations for the scaling.
Performance is really bad , like when you scroll in a webpage , the framerate gets jumpy and also it is less snappy.

Native resolution is much more fluid and snappy


----------



## Cecco

Anyone here tried the new Imac 5k 27'' monitor with Cubase?


----------



## chillbot

Jdiggity1 said:


> do any of you struggle with blocking your speakers with all of those displays? Or do you not sit your speakers at head-height?


I sit waaay too close to my speakers so that they can be on each side of the giant monitors. I find it satisfactory because there is zero chance I'm giving up my gigantic displays. But I don't mix on these I use different speakers to mix.


----------



## Cecco

Jdiggity1 said:


> do any of you struggle with blocking your speakers with all of those displays? Or do you not sit your speakers at head-height?


I used to have three monitors in front of me, one 23" and two 20". Recently I decided to change and use only the 23" front monitor, moving one 20" to my side. No third monitor now, so to free up all the space for my speakers that are, by the way, Adam S3A placed orizontally. The result is that my mixes are much better, with the stereo imaging more accurate. What I am thinking about doing now is just replace the 23" main monitor with a bigger one, probably a 27", that's why I am considering the new Imac skylake 5K.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Move the speakers back farther.


----------



## aitte

Before I switched to a single touchscreen, I used dual 24" monitors.

To make them fit without obstructing the speakers, I used this amazing invention: http://www.ergotron.com/tabid/65/PRDID/354/default.aspx
(Other arm configurations are available, such as the Stacking one for "placing monitors on top of each other", check their site).

Great review here, of an older model of the dual arm (what made me discover and buy them in the first place):


The arms let you place the monitors super close to each other, and to raise them above a midi keyboard.


----------



## higgs

aitte said:


> To make them fit without obstructing the speakers, I used this amazing invention: http://www.ergotron.com/tabid/65/PRDID/354/default.aspx


I've got a single-arm LX Desk Mount by Ergotron with the LG super wide 34" mounted to it and it's been great. My speakers are ~ 8-9 feet away from the listening/work/seat position and a fixed monitor would definitely get in the way. With the Ergotron I lift up the screen for the grunt work when critical listening isn't that important, and then the monitor can be lowered down out of the way of the speakers leaving the screen accessible when listening is the more important task. It was a very good investment indeed.


----------



## mc_deli

I have an ASUS 28" 4k.
Logic text and UI elements are way, way too small in full 4k res on a 28" screen.
I use it on 2560.
I use a second 17" above and a rMBP 15" screen to the side.
I don't have room for a bigger main monitor and can't find a better priced 28" that does 2560 than the ASUS 4k (PB278q) - which is a pain as I want to mirror the set up at home... so I am about to buy a second one for over 500EUR...


----------



## jononotbono

aitte said:


> I know what screen to use. Want to touch your plugins as if they were hardware? I love my Slate Raven MTi 2. It's 27 inches and 1080p (you should not have more than that for touch screens, since buttons would be too small to press). I'll never go back to a trackpad or mouse (they feel like moving through mud in comparison to direct touch). You can research it here:




Can I use the Raven and Lemur together? Can I control Midi CCs with the Raven? Nothing will replace my Fadermaster Pro for Fader Automation but for everything else, providing the Raven controls Midi CCs I'm kind of sold on it!


----------



## higgs

jononotbono said:


> Can I use the Raven and Lemur together? Can I control Midi CCs with the Raven? Nothing will replace my Fadermaster Pro for Fader Automation but for everything else, providing the Raven controls Midi CCs I'm kind of sold on it!


Jono, Steven Slate is really responsive and easy to contact via email. He's usually pretty eager to speak with folks about anything, which is a rare quality. Give him a shout. (Email address is on his site)


----------



## jononotbono

higgs said:


> Jono, Steven Slate is really responsive and easy to contact via email. He's usually pretty eager to speak with folks about anything, which is a rare quality. Give him a shout. (Email address is on his site)



Funnily enough, I have just e-mailed them. Intrigued to see what he says!


----------



## higgs

jononotbono said:


> Funnily enough, I have just e-mailed them. Intrigued to see what he says!


Ooh, if you would, please post info here when he/they get back to you.


----------



## jononotbono

I share the Slate reply in another thread but I'll share it again here...


Hey Jono,

Thank you for the kind words.

RAVEN does not recieve HUI info on Stereo IN/OUTS within the Cubase mixer. RAVEN cannot fire MIDI CC but with the help of an external app like Keyboard Maestro it can.

Here is a great way to deal with HUGE track counts in Cubase 

Hope this clears up some of your questions.

Kind Regards,

---------------------------

Jono


----------



## kunst91

Ashermusic said:


> Geez, I dunno, i am looking at Logic Pro on mine right now and it looks pretty darned good. Maybe not if i was a professional graphics guy using Photoshop, but for Logic Pro? Hard to beat for $300. I am however, connecting it to a CalDigit Thunderbolt dock so maybe that makes a difference?



I must have missed this part of the thread, this is an insane deal! Could I use an HDMI to thunderbolt adapter to connect to my 2013 mac pro? HDMI is already being used by my TV


----------



## Prockamanisc

So after reading and re-reading this thread, it seems like the monitor I want doesn't exist yet. It would need to be: 
1) As wide as an ultrawide but taller, so around 40-43" (I want the extra vertical track visibility)
2) Curved (because it sucks you in)
3) 4K, or something like it
4) Matte, not glossy (for my eyes)
5) Definitely a monitor, not a TV (also mostly for my eyes)

Am I right in assuming that this does not exist? Will it? Is there something in the meantime that would hold me over?


----------



## jononotbono

No sure man. But I decided to try out a 4k Display. I bought a Viewsonic VX2880ml Computer display 28 inch 4k (refurbished) and loving it so far. Cost me £117 which I thought was a bargain!



I keep switching between 4k and 2.5k and I think I prefer 2.5k at this screen size. 4k is useable but it is a little bit more "work" and not sure sitting so close is a healthy thing so 2.5k seems like a happy middle ground. I am going to buy another 2 of them and sink them all into a custom made desk. It has a Matt finish which is great to stop all the light reflections etc


----------



## Prockamanisc

Dang. I tried sitting in front of my roommate's 32" TV as though it were a monitor, and it just seems like more of the same, but bigger, meaning I need a bigger screen than that. I need my setup to be as ADD as I am (that's why I have 3 monitors, so I can just jump back and forth between tasks, and I'll probably add a 4th eventually). I need to have a lot more room vertically, and it would release some constraint if I had more room horizontally.


----------



## jononotbono

Things are going well in the lab. A 3rd 4k 28 inch is arriving tomorrow and I think that's my lot (for now). Can't quite get over the real estate and clarity compared to what I have been used to! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## whinecellar

Prockamanisc said:


> So after reading and re-reading this thread, it seems like the monitor I want doesn't exist yet. It would need to be:
> 1) As wide as an ultrawide but taller, so around 40-43" (I want the extra vertical track visibility)
> 2) Curved (because it sucks you in)
> 3) 4K, or something like it
> 4) Matte, not glossy (for my eyes)
> 5) Definitely a monitor, not a TV (also mostly for my eyes)
> 
> Am I right in assuming that this does not exist? Will it? Is there something in the meantime that would hold me over?


Yes, you are right that it does not exist yet. You hit all the same points I've been looking for for over a year. I settled on the Philips 40" 4K for the time being and I love it. It would be even better if it were curved and a few inches larger, and at this point I have to think it's just a matter of time before something like that shows up on the market...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Apple just stopped selling their 27" display, so maybe they're coming out with a new one.

Aitte posted about the Ergotron arm. Innovative (http://www.lcdarms.com) also makes them, and - having owned [single-monitor] arms from both companies - I have to say that the Innovative ones have been perfect, while I've had two Ergotron ones fail. Ergotron's arms are different nowadays, so that may have changed, but the Innovative design is still the same. It also has a very clever, versatile mounting system.

I sell a custom composer's desk that uses them as part of the concept, so I have some experience with them.

You can get new ones on ebay for about a quarter of the price, by the way.


----------



## jononotbono

Cooking on High Res Gas...


----------



## jamwerks

Anyone want to post a pic of their workspace with a 40" display, and how your monitors "fit in"? And how many inchs of centimeters between eyes and screen?


----------



## Killiard

Looking good. That's a whole lot of screenage 
I remember when I first got three monitors, I suddenly realised that it was so much nicer having a screen in the middle!


----------



## jononotbono

I actually hated sitting to the side yesterday with 2 displays so I couldn't agree more. Must have a central screen! Oh the joy. Although 4k is too small on a 28 inch. 2.5k is PERFECT.


----------



## Tfis

Nice, but don't forget your loudspeakers.


----------



## whinecellar

jamwerks said:


> Anyone want to post a pic of their workspace with a 40" display, and how your monitors "fit in"? And how many inchs of centimeters between eyes and screen?



Here you go. My eyes are right about 35" from the screen, and I can't tell you how much I love this thing. As I mentioned earlier, I look forward to a slightly larger curved version, but I'm as happy as a pig in slop right now. Once you experience the massive real estate of 4k, you'll never want to go back 

And despite how it looks in this pic, my 2 sets of nearfields aren't blocked at all, even with the Philips a bit forward of them. No adverse sonic issues whatsoever, and I'm OCD about that...


----------



## holywilly

whinecellar said:


> Here you go. My eyes are right about 35" from the screen, and I can't tell you how much I love this thing. As I mentioned earlier, I look forward to a slightly larger curved version, but I'm as happy as a pig in slop right now. Once you experience the massive real estate of 4k, you'll never want to go back
> 
> And despite how it looks in this pic, my 2 sets of nearfields aren't blocked at all, even with the Philips a bit forward of them. No adverse sonic issues whatsoever, and I'm OCD about that...


Is your 4K monitor set to its native 4K resolution?


----------



## whinecellar

holywilly said:


> Is your 4K monitor set to its native 4K resolution?


Yes. For a while I ran it scaled one notch down (3200 x 1800) but of course things aren't quite as sharp, and it adds to your CPU workload, which means fan noise. So I'm back at full 4k and totally used to it even if I have to lean in every once in a while to read the ridiculously small Kontakt fonts 

The tradeoff in massive real estate is more than worth it!


----------



## Creston

whinecellar said:


> Here you go. My eyes are right about 35" from the screen, and I can't tell you how much I love this thing. As I mentioned earlier, I look forward to a slightly larger curved version, but I'm as happy as a pig in slop right now. Once you experience the massive real estate of 4k, you'll never want to go back
> 
> And despite how it looks in this pic, my 2 sets of nearfields aren't blocked at all, even with the Philips a bit forward of them. No adverse sonic issues whatsoever, and I'm OCD about that...



I see you've got a trackball and a track pad. How do you use the two? I've thought of using a track pad to move around the arrange (like you can with a Might Mouse 360 ball)


----------



## whinecellar

Creston said:


> I see you've got a trackball and a track pad. How do you use the two? I've thought of using a track pad to move around the arrange (like you can with a Might Mouse 360 ball)


Well, I occasionally have some carpal tunnel issues, so for one, I try to alternate between the two for that reason alone. But yeah, each has its strength and I love them both for what they do: trackpad for gestures, easy scrolling/zooming, and trackball for editing precision.


----------



## jononotbono

Tfis said:


> Nice, but don't forget your loudspeakers.


Yes! I am going to raise them and angle them downwards soon!


----------



## zolhof

Hello, anyone using large 4K curved screens?

I'm in the market for a 49" or 55" 4K display to replace my main 43" 1080p and don't know if the curved screen is worth the extra $ or just a gimmick. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## whinecellar

zolhof said:


> Hello, anyone using large 4K curved screens?
> 
> I'm in the market for a 49" or 55" 4K display to replace my main 43" 1080p and don't know if the curved screen is worth the extra $ or just a gimmick. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately there are no large curved 4K displays on the market yet that function specifically as proper computer displays. Plenty of TV options of course, and some might work well with a PC, but nothing on the Mac side. Latency, chroma subsampling, consumer-oriented processing and lack of DisplayPort connections rule them all out. Hopefully soon...


----------



## resound

Anyone running a 4k monitor on an old Mac Pro? What graphics card are you using? I'm thinking about getting a 4k monitor for my early 2009 Mac Pro but I'm assuming I'll need to upgrade my graphics card.


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah, I am using an Nvidia GTX960 with 3 x 4k 28 inch PC Displays and 1 x 1080p 50 inch TV in a Mac Pro 5.1. Was a 4.1 but flashed the firmware to make it a 5.1 and then a few days ago upgraded the cpus.

In order to use the GTX960 you must download the correct Nvidia GFX Web drivers and always remember to check for updates before updating OSX otherwise the Mac won't "See" the 960.


----------



## Blakus

I'm currently having this "sit-to-stand" desk built, and am tossing up whether to run 2 x 24" or 2 x 27" for the bottom two side-by-side monitors. Those running this kind of monitor configuration have any thoughts? I would love to be able to just run 2x24", but am worried I might regret not going 27", haha!


----------



## Jdiggity1

Blakus said:


> I'm currently having this "sit-to-stand" desk built, and am tossing up whether to run 2 x 24" or 2 x 27" for the bottom two side-by-side monitors. Those running this kind of monitor configuration have any thoughts? I would love to be able to just run 2x24", but am worried I might regret not going 27", haha!



2x 27" QHD are ideal. You will regret not buying them as soon as you see somebody else using them.


----------



## jononotbono

I love the 28 inch size but they are in a straight line at the minute which means I need a pair of Binoculars to see the far left and far right sides. This Sunday I am going to make a desk so I can angle them inwards (keeping the middle screen dead centre) towards my listenong position. Honestly, go with the 27 inches. The real estate is incredible!


----------



## jamwerks

Blakus said:


> ...Those running this kind of monitor configuration have any thoughts?


What DAW do you use?


----------



## Blakus

jamwerks said:


> What DAW do you use?


Cubase here.


----------



## jamwerks

I use Cubase also, and am finding more and more that, at present, Cubase is really a two-monitor DAW. I have 1 x 30" in front of me, and 1 x 24 to my side. I'm finding it's better to have the Key editor to open in the second screen. But 24" is to small for the Key editor. With say 10 expression maps and up to 8 controller lanes, there's not enough real-estate for the midi notes. I think smaller than 27" is just to small.

I've read here that C9 will have better window management. Let's hope so!


----------



## jononotbono

jamwerks said:


> I use Cubase also, and am finding more and more that, at present, Cubase is really a two-monitor DAW. I have 1 x 30" in front of me, and 1 x 24 to my side. I'm finding it's better to have the Key editor to open in the second screen. But 24" is to small for the Key editor. With say 10 expression maps and up to 8 controller lanes, there's not enough real-estate for the midi notes. I think smaller than 27" is just to small.
> 
> I've read here that C9 will have better window management. Let's hope so!



I agree. I use my 3rd screen for Vepro and the TV for Video Footage.


----------



## resound

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, I am using an Nvidia GTX960 with 3 x 4k 28 inch PC Displays and 1 x 1080p 50 inch TV in a Mac Pro 5.1. Was a 4.1 but flashed the firmware to make it a 5.1 and then a few days ago upgraded the cpus.
> 
> In order to use the GTX960 you must download the correct Nvidia GFX Web drivers and always remember to check for updates before updating OSX otherwise the Mac won't "See" the 960.


Wow, good to know you can run 4 displays with the GTX960. Which model do you have? There seems to be several different models (2GB/4GB/superclocked/etc.) on Amazon at various prices.

So you like the 28in displays? I went to Best Buy to try to get a feel for how the 28in 4k displays look, but they didn't have any hooked up to computers. They were just off to the side playing a video. I'm concerned about the resolution being too small since I look at scores a lot. Right now I am using just one 24in 1080p display.


----------



## jononotbono

resound said:


> Wow, good to know you can run 4 displays with the GTX960. Which model do you have? There seems to be several different models (2GB/4GB/superclocked/etc.) on Amazon at various prices.
> 
> So you like the 28in displays? I went to Best Buy to try to get a feel for how the 28in 4k displays look, but they didn't have any hooked up to computers. They were just off to the side playing a video. I'm concerned about the resolution being too small since I look at scores a lot. Right now I am using just one 24in 1080p display.



I can't remember what the 960 is. Asus I think. It has 2gb of VRam. When I get back to the lab in a couple of days I will look for you. I am going to get a Slate Raven when I can afford it so I will need to be able to run 5 screens and haven't looked at what the solution to that is yet.

As for 4k on a 28inch sized screen. Well, I am actually trying them out at 2.5k. It feels like a perfect size for the screen. 4k is doable but very small. It's harder work on the eyes and you need the screens close. I'm not sure that's good for health. The great thing is being able to change Resolution on each one very easily, so I do have one switched to 4k (Mixconsole in Cubase) and the others on 2.5k - I do this to navigate the Stereo outputs on a big template at times. 

The reason I bought these screens is because I got them refurbed off Amazon (one was £117 and the other 2 were £168 each - which I thought was an amazing price, even if they were just 1080p 28 inch screens). If, like me, you are only used to 1 x 1080p screen and you suddenly have a screen at 2.5k, it will change your world. Imagine 2 of them, then 3! It's awesome. I would love to change the 50 inch 1080p TV for a 4k TV. I think 50 inch would be an amazing size for 4k.


----------



## brett

Careful though with respect to resolution. If the font is too small or the screen is too far away you'll end up leaning in more often which over long periods will mess with your posture and back

It's a slippery slope.


----------



## colony nofi

Blakus - I'd really look into a single 34" 21:9 as your bottom monitor. Same height as the 27", same dpi. Nice and wide - and no black bar in the middle. I never thought the black in the middle bothered me until I went back to single screen setups... and the 34" 21:9 enables the height not to be over the top (and have space for a lovely TV or second monitor above...)


----------



## jononotbono

Ok, so I've been slaving away in the Lab and now sunk a Keyboard into the desk so I could angle the 28 inch 4k Displays inwards (in a straight line you basically need a pair of Binoculars to see from end to the Other) which feels amazing to look at. Then I built shelves to raise my Adam Monitors above the Displays and angling them downwards.

Time to hide all the Cables inside the Desk and then paint the woodwork. I was thinking, Cubase Red!


----------



## Jdiggity1

jononotbono said:


> Ok, so I've been slaving away in the Lab and now sunk a Keyboard into the desk so I could angle the 28 inch 4k Displays inwards (in a straight line you basically need a pair of Binoculars to see from end to the Other) which feels amazing to look at. Then I built shelves to raise my Adam Monitors above the Displays and angling them downwards.



Looks good Jono! Though, of course I would say that. As that is now resembling my own setup.


----------



## resound

I made the jump and bought a 28" 4K Philips. Holy crap, I can see SOO much! I've got it angled 90 degrees and I can easily view all the parts in a full orchestral score in Sibelius without zooming in. I had some trouble at first getting my Mac to cooperate with the display. First I plugged in the monitor using the supplied Display Port cable and I was getting a weird distorted signal. I tried using DVI instead and that worked perfectly.

Thanks @jononotbono for the tips. I'm loving all the real estate! Makes me want to buy a second one....


----------



## Andrew Aversa

Here's my setup: I sit pretty close to my dual monitors (I'm about 20" away or so) which come out a little over my keyboard. The monitors are 24" 1080p and I feel like I can see a ton of detail with that. I decided to stick with 1080p more because I do enjoy gaming and running above 1080p is increasingly taxing. With a nice new video card, hitting high frame rates isn't a problem BUT... I also decided to get 144hz monitors instead of the standard 60hz. The increased refresh rate makes everything (not just games) appear much smoother. Window animations, cursor movement, video content. I love it!


----------



## OleJoergensen

jononotbono said:


> Ok, so I've been slaving away in the Lab and now sunk a Keyboard into the desk so I could angle the 28 inch 4k Displays inwards (in a straight line you basically need a pair of Binoculars to see from end to the Other) which feels amazing to look at. Then I built shelves to raise my Adam Monitors above the Displays and angling them downwards.
> 
> Time to hide all the Cables inside the Desk and then paint the woodwork. I was thinking, Cubase Red!


It looks great. Can I ask what are the 5 small screens on your desktop and what are the use of them?


----------



## jononotbono

OleJoergensen said:


> It looks great. Can I ask what are the 5 small screens on your desktop and what are the use of them?



They aren't actually screens. They are Steinberg CMC controllers that I've been trying out for a while. Quite handy little things, especially when used with an iPad!


----------



## jononotbono

resound said:


> I made the jump and bought a 28" 4K Philips. Holy crap, I can see SOO much! I've got it angled 90 degrees and I can easily view all the parts in a full orchestral score in Sibelius without zooming in. I had some trouble at first getting my Mac to cooperate with the display. First I plugged in the monitor using the supplied Display Port cable and I was getting a weird distorted signal. I tried using DVI instead and that worked perfectly.
> 
> Thanks @jononotbono for the tips. I'm loving all the real estate! Makes me want to buy a second one....



No worries man. Sorry, I mean't to say what my GFX card is a few days ago but been so busy...


----------



## Jetzer

My first thought was you have so many clients you need 5 iPhones to keep track of them.

@jononotbono 
I am thinking about getting the CMC AI controller, the knob looks useful for programming synths like zebra (hate doing everything with a mouse). You have that one? Find it useful?


----------



## JF

zircon_st said:


> Here's my setup: I sit pretty close to my dual monitors (I'm about 20" away or so) which come out a little over my keyboard. The monitors are 24" 1080p and I feel like I can see a ton of detail with that. I decided to stick with 1080p more because I do enjoy gaming and running above 1080p is increasingly taxing. With a nice new video card, hitting high frame rates isn't a problem BUT... I also decided to get 144hz monitors instead of the standard 60hz. The increased refresh rate makes everything (not just games) appear much smoother. Window animations, cursor movement, video content. I love it!


I'm looking for some 144hz monitors. Would you mind sharing which ones you have? Are they sharp?

Thanks


----------



## tokatila

See, how awesome is this big beautiful thing (Philips 43").






The smaller one is 27" 2560x1440 Dell u2713hm, to give some perspective. Philips has Notion's Full Orchestral template opened.


----------



## resound

jononotbono said:


> No worries man. Sorry, I mean't to say what my GFX card is a few days ago but been so busy...


I ended up getting the same exact one, but then I tried to install it in my Mac pro and realized that I needed two 6 pin power cables to connect it to the motherboard  ...thank god for Amazon Prime!


----------



## jononotbono

Amazon Prime is great isn't it. I came across the same problem and if you hadn't already bought one I would have warned you.
A couple of things to remember when using this card (and I have been caught out a few times now and won't be caught out ever again). You obviously need to use Nvidia Web drivers. Before you update OSX (don't just instantly click on the update button if it suddenly appears) make sure you update the Nvidia Web drivers beforehand. If you don't, then the Mac Pro will not see the GTX960 and the only solution to this is to put the original GFX card back into the machine and then you can update the Nvidia Webdrivers, and then take the card back out and put the 960 back in. I've actually kept the original card because of this and when the time comes, I will probably buy a 970 or something that doesn't need Webdrivers.

The second thing is that you will no longer have an Apple boot screen. It just goes from blank screen and then into the Desktop. I don't mind this and with an SSD for OSX, something is visible in about 15 seconds from pressing the power button on.


----------



## Dave Connor

tokatila said:


> See, how awesome is this big beautiful thing (Philips 43").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller one is 27" 2560x1440 Dell u2713hm, to give some perspective. Philips has Notion's Full Orchestral template opened.


What is the model number of your Phillips? It appears to have an adjustable viewing angle which the only one I have found (BDM4350UC) does not.


----------



## tokatila

Dave Connor said:


> What is the model number of your Phillips? It appears to have an adjustable viewing angle which the only one I have found (BDM4350UC) does not.



It's the same, I have adjusted the angle by putting a 5cm/2" thick little cardboard box under both front feet. Didn't cost much and the angle is perfect for me.


----------



## Dave Connor

tokatila said:


> It's the same, I have adjusted the angle by putting a 5cm/2" thick little cardboard box under both front feet. Didn't cost much and the angle is perfect for me.


Interesting. Not sure if that solution would work with the limited real estate on my desk but looks like a very nice monitor. Thanks.


----------



## resound

jononotbono said:


> Amazon Prime is great isn't it. I came across the same problem and if you hadn't already bought one I would have warned you.
> A couple of things to remember when using this card (and I have been caught out a few times now and won't be caught out ever again). You obviously need to use Nvidia Web drivers. Before you update OSX (don't just instantly click on the update button if it suddenly appears) make sure you update the Nvidia Web drivers beforehand. If you don't, then the Mac Pro will not see the GTX960 and the only solution to this is to put the original GFX card back into the machine and then you can update the Nvidia Webdrivers, and then take the card back out and put the 960 back in. I've actually kept the original card because of this and when the time comes, I will probably buy a 970 or something that doesn't need Webdrivers.
> 
> The second thing is that you will no longer have an Apple boot screen. It just goes from blank screen and then into the Desktop. I don't mind this and with an SSD for OSX, something is visible in about 15 seconds from pressing the power button on.


Is that for security updates or just OSX updates? I'm still on Yosemite


----------



## jononotbono

OSX Updates. But now you say this out loud, it's probably best to just always check for new Nvidia drivers before updating anything. Prevention is better than a cure (?) after all.


----------



## jononotbono

JH said:


> My first thought was you have so many clients you need 5 iPhones to keep track of them.
> 
> @jononotbono
> I am thinking about getting the CMC AI controller, the knob looks useful for programming synths like zebra (hate doing everything with a mouse). You have that one? Find it useful?



I do have the CMC-AI and would miss it if I didn't have it!


----------



## Jetzer

Thanks, I'll see if I can get it somewhere.


----------



## owenave

Here is my setup with 2 x 29" Ultra-Wide 2k LG's,
1 x 24", & 1 reg 27" mounted on a 4 monitor stand that attaches
to the back of the Desk. Audio Monitors on stands to side.


----------



## jonathanwright

whinecellar said:


> Here you go. My eyes are right about 35" from the screen, and I can't tell you how much I love this thing. As I mentioned earlier, I look forward to a slightly larger curved version, but I'm as happy as a pig in slop right now. Once you experience the massive real estate of 4k, you'll never want to go back
> 
> And despite how it looks in this pic, my 2 sets of nearfields aren't blocked at all, even with the Philips a bit forward of them. No adverse sonic issues whatsoever, and I'm OCD about that...



Looks great!

I'm really interested in grabbing one of these, do you find there is any UI lagging in Logic?

I ask as I played with a 4k iMac in the Apple store and the jerkiness when playing with Logic X was quite bad.


----------



## 5Lives

tokatila said:


> See, how awesome is this big beautiful thing (Philips 43").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller one is 27" 2560x1440 Dell u2713hm, to give some perspective. Philips has Notion's Full Orchestral template opened.



What desk is that? Nice set up!


----------



## tokatila

5Lives said:


> What desk is that? Nice set up!



Thanks. Table is from Ikea: "Bekant". It has an electronic adjustment; though I mainly use it as a standing desk. 

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99022526/

Controller is on an another Ikea table, with a mechanical adjustment. But I'm going to replace it with K&M 18810 which has a much smaller footprint and easier adjustment for standing/sitting height.


----------



## Prockamanisc

I just emailed Philips: 

I’m wondering if the 43” 4K monitor that came out recently will be available in a curved version, or something like it. If It is on the horizon I would pick one up ASAP.

They replied:

40" Curve is coming out, but not until Nov/December time frame.


----------



## 5Lives

I'm contemplating the 34" curved LG. 40" seems too big - don't think it'd fit in my field of view even!


----------



## whinecellar

jonathanwright said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I'm really interested in grabbing one of these, do you find there is any UI lagging in Logic?
> 
> I ask as I played with a 4k iMac in the Apple store and the jerkiness when playing with Logic X was quite bad.


No lag whatsoever. Something wasn't set right on that iMac!


----------



## jonathanwright

whinecellar said:


> No lag whatsoever. Something wasn't set right on that iMac!



Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## NameOfBand

aitte said:


> I know what screen to use. Want to touch your plugins as if they were hardware? I love my Slate Raven MTi 2. It's 27 inches and 1080p (you should not have more than that for touch screens, since buttons would be too small to press). I'll never go back to a trackpad or mouse (they feel like moving through mud in comparison to direct touch). You can research it here:



aitte, doesn't your neck get sore from staring down at a raven screen? How have you mounted it? Btw thanks for att the tips in this thread, there seems to be a jungle of options for monitor setup!


----------



## NameOfBand

whinecellar said:


> Jay, you're talking about the Seiki, correct? That one qualifies as an actual computer display despite being marketed as a TV. It meets the specs I mentioned above... it was a rare one in the market and quite the bargain. I may be wrong, but I don't think it's available anymore...


Excuse me for beeing sluggish, but what is the actual difference between Ashermusic's monitor/TV and your monitor? Also, how do you manage all that screen real estate of 40"? Do you have many different windows open at the same time, or do you just switch between them? Thanks for all the info beeing shared here!


----------



## whinecellar

NameOfBand said:


> Excuse me for beeing sluggish, but what is the actual difference between Ashermusic's monitor/TV and your monitor? Also, how do you manage all that screen real estate of 40"? Do you have many different windows open at the same time, or do you just switch between them? Thanks for all the info beeing shared here!



1. See my replies earlier in the thread. The Philips I use (and many others here), along with the Seiki Jay uses, are actual computer monitors - not TVs. There are several differences, but to be quick about it, TVs won't really work well (if at all) with any Mac if you want to use them at full 4k resolution. If they do work at all, the colors will be wonky, the refresh rate will be a miserable 30Hz and so on. If you stare at it all day, you want it to look right.

2. I do use two different desktops ("spaces" I think OSX called them last?) - one for things like the UA Apollo mixer and other tidbits not often used, and the other for Logic and whatever else is front and center. But with that insane amount of real estate, you can really spread things out. I could NEVER go back to 1080p - it is such a massive boost to see FOUR TIMES as much stuff at once. Double the track list and double the width. Marvelous.


----------



## pmountford

I don't want to contradict what @whinecellar has said but from using an LG 4k 40" TV running at 30hz for 12 months, for me it was very usable. Certainly the extra screenspace over the 27" monitor it replaced was worth any slight washout of colours. So I would not rule out going the TV route if if is justifiably cheaper (plus they come with a handy remote control so you can easily turn on/off). I've just replaced it with the Philips BDM4350UC and the picture is definitely sharper and the colours are stronger but if I'm honest I was disappointed at the difference. If I hadn't got a new home for the LG TV I would have questioned the purchase. Having said that the biggest benefit to me is that it's 43" rather than 40" and the slight increase in pixel size makes it just that bit better for my aging 46 year old eyes.. To my surprise I'm still running the Philips at 30hz and how I use it for DAW use I really find this refresh rate a none issue. Afterall, the Cubase project windows which occupies the whole of that screen is pretty static most of the time anyhow - it's not like in the olden days where I would get eye ache watching any PC hooked to a CRT screen at anything less than 60hz. Both LG TV & Philips monitor are connected via HDMI to a Windows PC.


----------



## Ilovegot6789

jononotbono said:


> So in my Music Lab I am using 2 TVs for my DAW displays. 1 is a Wall mounted 50inch and 1080p. The other is to the side and 42 inch 1080i. I am purely using them because I had them in my house and everytime I go to buy a Computer Screen/Display, I have to pay for something else or buy a new Library to do my MA. Working on them is utterly rubbish and everything is blurry. I'm sure I will go blind if I keep staring at these things.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone can give me their opinions on what is a great set up for a DAW? I want to get 2 or 3 Displays that are in front of me. The wall Mounted TV will stay (and I have already planned adding more Screens so the height has a lot of clearance) until I can change it for something that uses less Electricity and perhaps upgrade to a 4k TV depending on prices. To be used for displaying Video Footage.
> 
> I am a bit lost whether I should get 2.5k displays or 4k displays? And then there is size. I was thinking about 2 or 3 x 27 Inch Displays. Or perhaps 30 inch is best for 4k? As you can tell, I am a little lost here.
> 
> I definitely don't want to go lower than 2.5k as I want the real estate. I am a little concerned with 4k that I won't be able to read Text as things will be too small so I wonder what the optimum Screen size should be for 4k?
> 
> Perhaps 1 big 32 inch 4k with smaller 2.5k displays next to it giving room for my Audio Monitors (unless I work out how to sink the displays and angle them into my desk)
> 
> Also considering 2 or 3 displays and then adding a Superwide display and using the Superwide for a Mixconsole/Mixer Display as I can imagine seeing so many more Tracks at the same time must be absolutely great.
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's thought on all this as I can't wait to upgrade and start seeing what I'm hearing! It's a consumer minefield and I would buy 1 display at a time!
> 
> Jono


 I use a main 4k monitor, but also another lower resolution to see my plugins easier because the 4k brings things up a bit too tiny


----------



## jononotbono

Ilovegot6789 said:


> I use a main 4k monitor, but also another lower resolution to see my plugins easier because the 4k brings things up a bit too tiny


Yeah I have all 3 x 4k monitors running at 2.5k. 4K is just a little bit too much work on the eyes (for 28inch screens). Looking at certain Kontakt GUIs is far too small. Although I'm happy to see the soon to be released Kontakt 5.6 update is going to allow a larger size for the Instrument panel so I will see what 4k is like when released.


----------



## whinecellar

pmountford said:


> ...I'm still running the Philips at 30hz and how I use it for DAW use I really find this refresh rate a none issue...



Just curious as to why if you have the option to run it at native 60Hz? I had to run it at 30Hz for a few days when I first got it (had to wait on proper DisplayPort cables) and it was awful - the mouse lag and jittery refresh rate on metering, etc. drove me crazy. I gotta think that wouldn't be good for anyone, let alone the annoyance factor


----------



## pmountford

@whinecellar You're quite right to be curious. Long story but I'd just built a replacement DAW with AMD RX480 GPU (which should handle 60hz). But it may be the 6M display port cable at fault. I decided to go back to using the original PC as DAW (and use new PC as slave) and using the onboard HDMI graphics (which only runs at 30hz). So I have a spare AMD RX480 for now. Maybe I'll swap over graphics cards and try again later. 

Perhaps I'm just used to the 30hz from 12 months with the 4k TV.


----------



## whinecellar

@pmountford - gotcha. I would highly recommend trying it at the native 60 Hz refresh when you can - it's a marked difference. I'd hate to see a fellow composer suffer unnecessarily


----------



## jacobthestupendous

LG just announced some new ultrawides. Here's hoping that the 34UC98 comes down in price a bit when those come out...


----------



## marlboro

Is the Phillips 40" BDM4065UC out of stock as of today? I've been trying to find it in amazon.ca or bestbuy.ca or ca.pcpartpicker, and cannot find it.... I was thinking in getting a 21:9, but I think the real state of the 40" is much better, no?


----------



## whinecellar

marlboro said:


> Is the Phillips 40" BDM4065UC out of stock as of today?



It's been replaced by the newer 43" version - the BDM4350UC. That one looks tough to get right now as well - and wow, the price on these went up over $300! Mine was about $750 back in March. And YES, the real estate is SO worth it - I would never go back to something smaller than 4k!


----------



## samphony

If you use DisplayPort 1.2 cable you can operate the screen at 60hz so no lagging will bother you!



jonathanwright said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I'm really interested in grabbing one of these, do you find there is any UI lagging in Logic?
> 
> I ask as I played with a 4k iMac in the Apple store and the jerkiness when playing with Logic X was quite bad.


----------



## samphony

Also Philips announced a new 4K 40" curved display at IFA 

http://www.vortez.net/news_story/ph...ed_4k_display_solutions_more_at_ifa_2016.html


----------



## marlboro

damn!! Take a look at the difference: 

http://www.displaywars.com/34-inch-21x9-vs-40-inch-16x9


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Sorry to hijack but...
Well damn it, my 27" imac has just died on me.
I have a 2015 macbook to see me through this project. 
Is there a decent similar monitor to the 27" imac screen what would people suggest?


----------



## Jetzer

I've got two 27 inch IPS monitors from LG. Good price, good value. They never failed me. 

I don't do gaming or serious video/photo work though, so I was looking more towards price than anything else.


----------



## pixel

JH said:


> I've got two 27 inch IPS monitors from LG. Good price, good value. They never failed me.
> 
> I don't do gaming or serious video/photo work though, so I was looking more towards price than anything else.



Tomorrow 29" IPS LG will come to me. It's my first IPS at home and I hope that LG monitors handle black colour well and don't hurt eyes. Because my actual cheaper lcd display is terribly bright and hurt my eyes after just after few minutes of watching


----------



## Jetzer

@pixel Never had any trouble with my eyes with the LG monitors, you can adjust them to your taste (I also don't like the super bight screens) so I expect you will do fine.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

pixel said:


> Tomorrow 29" IPS LG will come to me. It's my first IPS at home and I hope that LG monitors handle black colour well and don't hurt eyes. Because my actual cheaper lcd display is terribly bright and hurt my eyes after just after few minutes of watching



So how's the monitor Pixel?


----------



## pixel

Kaufmanmoon said:


> So how's the monitor Pixel?


I'm really happy with this monitor. No more problems with eyes even on highest brightness settings (video game modes). Also I became a fan of ultra wide displays from the first sight


----------



## jononotbono

Can anyone recommend any decent but affordable 30 inch+ Computer displays at 2.5k or 4k? One of my displays has died (3 times actually so I'm sick of getting replacements for it and just want something of quality). I've noticed some composers use a larger screen for their main screen and then slightly smaller ones to each side. I think that's where I want to go now.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Kaufmanmoon said:


> So how's the monitor Pixel?



Great. would love to see logic/cuebase on one of these Ultra wide to get an idea of the layout.
Any pictures? Direct message if prefer


----------



## pixel

On my ultrawide there's no huge difference in Cubase layout because it's 29" 2560x1080 only. I still prefer 1 window on these than split to two. But for apps like web browser, half of screen is definitely enough. I think that 34" with 3440 x 1440 make split screen much more useful


----------



## Pablocrespo

Hi, some quick questions for those who made the leap to 4k:

For years I have worked in cubase with two screens, one for the project and one for the mixer.

-How do you find working with one big screen? I can't imagine going back to switching back and forth from project to mixer, dealing with sends, inserts, cue mixes. The thought of having a single screen in front of me is tempting, but I have to deal with speaker positioning, so no other screens besides the large ones (unless I lift the speakers and point them down)

-do you feel 32" 4k isn't large enough to work in windows? I have a tv in the back to play projects videos, and 40" would cover the bottom of it. (Thinking about the new seiki 32")
The other option would be a 34 curved ultrawide.?


----------



## wcreed51

I think it depends on your age and the condition of your eyes. I'm 65, and can't imagine anything smaller than 40".

One screen takes a little getting used to, but remember that 4k is the equivalent of 4 HD monitors, so there's plenty of space. You just need to learn to think about it differently.


----------



## Pablocrespo

I am 35 now, with good eyesight but I wouldn´t like to strain my eyes though. I am battling with the height and the large screen behing, 32 is pushing it, 40 would be impossible.


----------



## milliontown

Very happy with my 32" AOC *Q3277PQU* 2560x1440. Pretty cheap, plenty of real-estate without stupidly small fonts, solid stand with height adjustment / VESA attachment and full resolution supported by my distinctly pedestrian graphics card.


----------



## whinecellar

I can't imagine going back to anything less than a 40" 4K display anymore. The 4x bump in real estate over 1080p spoils you quickly - and no annoying split down the middle when using dual panels.

As for the size, some guys manage 4K at less than 40" - but their eyesight must be insanely good. 40" is a must for me at 4K.


----------



## Pablocrespo

the 40´s height without the stand is about 50cm(20in), isn´t it?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

I did went for the http://amzn.to/2dSnGmH (4K Philips Monitor Bdm4350uc 108cm 42.5in) which you can buy at http://amzn.to/2dSnGmH (Amazon (US)). For us in Europe we seem to get this one at a much lower price for example at http://amzn.to/2dvr3R9 (Amazon (Deutschland)) . My concern with the http://amzn.to/2dSnGmH (Philips Bdm4350uc) was only that there could be burn in issues when you have the same image for roughly over 20 min on the screen. However I did hear that others did not run into any issue. For the http://amzn.to/2dvr3R9 ((german) price) it is a great monitor, not sure why it is more http://amzn.to/2dSnGmH (expensive in the USA.)


----------



## markstyles

I bought an LG 31MU97 last year (31 inch) . It is 4096x1200 dpi.. The fonts are small.. But that packs a lot of visual real estate. I am nearsighted so it works fine for me.. I had a friend with same monitors, and had to enlarge them, cause he couldn't read them clearly enough. Although it seems all this years display monitors are backing down to a less DPI.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Bumping this. Always good to know if someone has purchased a new monitor and seeing how they're getting on with it


----------



## ZeroZero

Observation: We all have a split down the middle which we ignore and never notice - its called our nose. This is why we can ignore split screens so easily.


----------



## jcrosby

I second the sentiment of not needing multiple monitors aside from a dedicated picture screen... I use an ulltrawide and love it, can't imagine not having a super wide timeline again... The other great thing about it is you can split the monitor in two and use it to adjust a slave on one half and your DAW on the other... Once your done making VEP tweaks it's two button presses and you're back home to full res...

I have been thinking of using my Ipad as a small monitor though, (I refer religiously to an analyzer and level meter at all times... one area another screen is handy). The small footprint and ability to have it right next to you is pretty great but see mixed reviews about Duet Display.... If anyone's using this app would love to know if you find it useful or not...


----------



## Vastman

800 bucks for a 4k 43 in? Holy shit! I think my 3 HD 27s are gonna be relegated to side jobs... I'm 66...it's time!

Thanks for reviving this thread... In the process of selling my home and relocating... Perfect time to upgrade!


----------



## ZeroZero

Vastman said:


> 800 bucks for a 4k 43 in? Holy shit! I think my 3 HD 27s are gonna be relegated to side jobs... I'm 66...it's time!
> 
> Thanks for reviving this thread... In the process of selling my home and relocating... Perfect time to upgrade!


I purchased two 49" Hds and love them here. They can be got for very little money and the price of 4K has dropped too. To take one at random: 

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...a01uk-4k-ultra-hd-42-led-tv-10147888-pdt.html


----------



## J-M

And here I am still with my 23" screen with 1680x1050 resolution. And I just found an old 22" screen at my parent's place which I'll use for the mixer window... :D


----------



## Wes Antczak

Do you need special cables or connectors for an ultrawide (29") monitor? My current card has VGA, DVI, and HDMI ports.


----------



## khollister

I have read a number of reviews of the Philips 43" 4k that complain about really bad image retention. It also seems the distribution is pretty spotty at least in the US, and I've seen a couple comments about it being pulled from the market. Not sure what the ground truth on this item is. It is not available from any of the normal outlets with decent return policies, so I'm not biting right now.


----------



## tack

I'm waiting for a 42" 5K (or better) ultrawide at 100Hz to finally consolidate my multi-head setup. I might be willing to do 44" 16:9 at 100Hz but 4K just isn't enough resolution.

I might be waiting a long time.


----------



## Vastman

MrLinssi said:


> And here I am still with my 23" screen with 1680x1050 resolution. And I just found an old 22" screen at my parent's place which I'll use for the mixer window... :D


Well... When ur punching 66 years... 2 28s HD is hard on my ole eyes

Sounds like the 40 inch is the way to go then if the 43s are bogus... Thanks for the feedback K!


----------



## jononotbono

I bought 3 x 28 inch Viewsonic 2880ml 4k displays in the past 6 months. I have had 5 replacements in that time. Refurbed from Amazon Warehouse. One of them died a few days ago and quite frankly I am done with this cheap stuff.
I would like multiple screens but a Decent brand so I am thinking Dell. I would also like my main screen to be a big 4k screen (28inch is far too small for for 4k) and then have the screens to the side a little smaller and only 2.5k.
Can anyone recommend a Dell screen that is above 30 inches? I'm not looking to use a TV I want an actual PC display. 

I remember watching a Masterclass with John Powell and he had 2 MASSIVE computer screens. If anyone could shed some light on a decent screen that is going to last I would love to hear it. I know from watching various videos that @Rctec has a bigger main display amongst his "Matrix" set up and I'm curious as to what is a good size to benefit from 4k from!

Thanks


----------



## tokatila

My 43" panny is still going strong after six months, no image retention problems at all. It's the best upgrade I have ever done to my computer.


----------



## funnybear

khollister said:


> I have read a number of reviews of the Philips 43" 4k that complain about really bad image retention. It also seems the distribution is pretty spotty at least in the US, and I've seen a couple comments about it being pulled from the market. Not sure what the ground truth on this item is. It is not available from any of the normal outlets with decent return policies, so I'm not biting right now.



I got one, and although it has some temporary image retention, that only shows up (temporarily) on a solid grey screen. In other words, no permanent retention for me. I do have static windows open all day and nothing so far (4 months of use). One thing I do is to use an animated 4k video wallpaper and no static icons / OS elements on screen. Window sizes are randomized by 100px on open, based on a Hotkeys script I wrote.

The coating is semi-gloss which I would rather do without (only use it for productivity).

Sure, would be nice if it would be perfect, but on balance the productivity boost from this screen is 1000% worth the small downsides.

I previously tried the latest 49 inch Samsung 4k TV, but sent i back immediately as it gave all sorts of problems (unstable HDMI 2.0 connection @ 60hz, back-light PWM, bad viewing angles, washed out colors even after calibrating etc.).


----------



## jononotbono

43 inch is a bit to big for my needs (although I would like to replace my wall mounted 50 inch TV at some point this year as mine has had it's day) as a main display. There's only a certain amount of space in my Music Lab! Something between 32 and 38 would be amazing. I've been staring at web pages for hours trying to do some research on such things.


----------



## URL

I'm using two Dell 27" LED UltraSharp U2715H (2560x1440) and one 27 old Benq(1080) for my daw- so far so good...(touch wood) knock on wood...


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> Dell 27" LED UltraSharp U2715H



These have nothing but fine reviews! I shall put them on the maybe list!


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> These have nothing but fine reviews! I shall put them on the maybe list!



The only problem with 2560x1440 is I need larger glasses...


----------



## InLight-Tone

I've got one of these in sight now that Cubase has the lower dock thingy goin on:


----------



## URL

...or this


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> The only problem with 2560x1440 is I need larger glasses...



Well, this is my problem with 4k 28 inch displays. I basically need an endorsement from Nasa just read anything. Especially Kontakt text. 2.5k at 27 inch is a great happy medium.


----------



## URL

Can't use more than 2560x1440 thats my limit, fortunately daw use zoom in and out


----------



## Killiard

jononotbono said:


> These have nothing but fine reviews! I shall put them on the maybe list!



I've the previous model and it's a lovely thing. Occasionally I've found myself squinting at small text but 2560x1440 seems like a good size for 27". A 4k 28" seems like madness to me!


----------



## jacobthestupendous

URL said:


> so far so good...touch wood...


I think the idiomatic phrase you meant to use is "knock on wood".

"Touch wood" might be taken to mean something wholly different.


----------



## Soundhound

Is anyone making a larger than 34" ultrawide?


----------



## URL

jacobthestupendous said:


> I think the idiomatic phrase you meant to use is "knock on wood".
> 
> "Touch wood" might be taken to mean something wholly different.



Haha -sure.


----------



## Jetzer

tokatila said:


> My 43" panny is still going strong after six months, no image retention problems at all. It's the best upgrade I have ever done to my computer.



You work with one 43" monitor?

I currently work with two 27", but I'm moving to a new place and thinking about getting 1 43" display instead. Still think I would miss the second display sometimes though. Especially when writing for picture.


----------



## tokatila

Jesse Heslinga said:


> You work with one 43" monitor?
> 
> I currently work with two 27", but I'm moving to a new place and thinking about getting 1 43" monitor instead. Still think I would miss the second display sometimes though. Especially when writing for picture.



Yes I had three; one 27" and two 24". Haven't missed them a bit


----------



## Jetzer

You are not the first to say that. I think I'll bite


----------



## whinecellar

I've had the 40" Philips 4k for almost a year now, and it has spoiled me rotten. Stunning image, contrast is insane (I also do video and photography) - and of course that 4x 1080p real estate with no borders... I could never go back!


----------



## Levon

Got my eye on the new LG 38" ultra wide monitor (LG38uc99) 3840 X 1600


----------



## jononotbono

whinecellar said:


> I've had the 40" Philips 4k for almost a year now, and it has spoiled me rotten. Stunning image, contrast is insane (I also do video and photography) - and of course that 4x 1080p real estate with no borders... I could never go back!



Can you give the link to the model of it? I would love to check it out. If it's that good perhaps I can find the extra inches in the Lab


----------



## jononotbono

Is it the... 40 inch Philips BDM4065UC


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> Is it the... 40 inch Philips BDM4065UC



....to small text can not see it in 2560x1440...


----------



## jononotbono

Haha! I just looked that one up but it seems discontinued so, what about the 43 inch replacement? My Music Lab is Shrinking...

Philips BDM4350UC 43inch 4k IPS


----------



## W Ackerman

I've had the 43" Philips (BDM4350UC) since May. If run at full brightness (way too bright for my studio which has subdued lighting - 50-60% brightness is great), it does have temporary burn-in issues. Scaling at 100% works well with my DAW, even with my aging eyesight.

I love the extra borderless real estate. It is theoretically color-calibrated at the factory, but it definitely benefited from running my own calibration. I have the model with built-in speakers - total garbage. Like whinecellar, I use it for photo, video, VFX, etc. I would hate to go back to anything smaller.


----------



## URL

I'm a fan of multiple monitors, over one huge 43", its more flexible for me.
Philips BDM4350UC 43inch 4k IPS got nice comments in Nordic stores...
3x27 is hrm.. let see=81"...and som really heavy glasses...


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> I'm a fan of multiple monitors, over one huge 43", its more flexible for me.
> Philips BDM4350UC 43inch 4k IPS got nice comments in Nordic stores...
> 3x27 is hrm.. let see=81"...and som really heavy glasses...



Well, if I buy one of these 43 inchers I shall use my remaining 2 x 28 Inch displays and have one on the left and one on the right. Plus the wall mounted 50 inch TV. No point in messing about. We only live once.


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> Well, if I buy one of these 43 inchers I shall use my remaining 2 x 28 Inch displays and have one on the left and one on the right. Plus the wall mounted 50 inch TV. No point in messing about. We only live once.



Okey -thats a nice monitor setup for working space.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

I got the 43" Philips (BDM4350UC), but returned it as I was to concern about permanent burn ins. If there would not be an issue with burn ins the BDM4350UC would be in my studio.


----------



## jononotbono

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I got the 43" Philips (BDM4350UC), but returned it as I was to concern about permanent burn ins. If there would not be an issue with burn ins the BDM4350UC would be in my studio.



I thought screen burn only happens with Plasma?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

jononotbono said:


> I thought screen burn only happens with Plasma?


you get 43" Philips (BDM4350UC), philips does warn you about it every time your turn on the monitor. I did read that some did experience permanent ghost images ( it should be a temporary ghost image only )


----------



## jononotbono

W Ackerman said:


> it does have temporary burn-in issues.



Does this piss on the Bonfire or is it just irrelevant for DAW use? I'm not a GFX Designer or Photographer. It will only be used as my Main DAW screen...


----------



## W Ackerman

jononotbono said:


> Does this piss on the Bonfire or is it just irrelevant for DAW use? I'm not a GFX Designer or Photographer. It will only be used as my Main DAW screen...



It is not an issue at all for me for any of the applications I run. If I switch to a neutral gray screen, I can faintly see the some of the outlines from high-contrast areas of the previous screen for a minute or two. Not ever visible anywhere else and I run some apps (such as rotoscoping) in which details like this make a big difference. I do run a screen saver that kicks in after 5 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## jononotbono

W Ackerman said:


> It is not an issue at all for me for any of the applications I run. If I switch to a neutral gray screen, I can faintly see the some of the outlines from high-contrast areas of the previous screen for a minute or two. Not ever visible anywhere else and I run some apps (such as rotoscoping) in which details like this make a big difference. I do run a screen saver that kicks in after 5 minutes of inactivity.



That is all I wanted to hear. Ok, so new plan, buy a 43 inch 4k Screen when I can. Funny how things change after a morning of being on VI Control.


----------



## whinecellar

jononotbono said:


> Is it the... 40 inch Philips BDM4065UC



Yes. Love it!


----------



## Karsten Vogt

I thought about getting the Philips but the burn in is a deal breaker for me. Don't wanna see the DAW controls after switching to a browser.


----------



## whinecellar

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I got the 43" Philips (BDM4350UC), but returned it as I was to concern about permanent burn ins. If there would not be an issue with burn ins the BDM4350UC would be in my studio.



I wouldn't worry about burn-in these days, even despite the warning from Philips... that's generally a holdover from older tech. I've had the 40" Philips for almost a year. It's on all day every day and I have zero issues with burn in - even with some windows that never move.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

whinecellar said:


> zero issues with burn in - even with some windows that never move.


The upside to a bit of mild burn-in might be that you could easily find the homes of windows that were moved by mistake.


----------



## Quodlibet

What about this one?

PHILIPS BDM4037UW

http://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/BDM4037UW_27/brilliance-4k-ultra-hd-lcd-display-with-multiview


----------



## playz123

Why are so many places in Canada and even the US showing those Philips monitors (e.g.BDM4350UC/27 or the 40") as no longer available, out of stock with no supply date or discontinued? I did find them at one place in Canada, but only online. Even Amazon.ca doesn't have them. Don't misunderstand, my question is not so much about buying one....I'm just wondering why sellers have discontinued them. One buyer here even reported that his went completely dead after 13 days and while he got a refund, the supplier couldn't provide him with another one. Reliability or quality problems??


----------



## tokatila

playz123 said:


> Why are so many places in Canada and even the US showing those Philips monitors (e.g.BDM4350UC/27 or the 40") as no longer available, out of stock with no supply date or discontinued? I did find them at one place in Canada, but only online. Even Amazon.ca doesn't have them. Don't misunderstand, my question is not so much about buying one....I'm just wondering why sellers have discontinued them. One buyer here even reported that his went completely dead after 13 days and while he got a refund, the supplier couldn't provide him with another one. Reliability or quality problems??



Probably because the quality was a hit and miss. Some people got burn-in problems and even when they exchanged the monitor the new one had the same problems. 

I was, on the other hand, lucky to get a perfect specimen right off the bat.


----------



## jononotbono

tokatila said:


> Probably because the quality was a hit and miss. Some people got burn-in problems and even when they exchanged the monitor the new one had the same problems.
> 
> I was, on the other hand, lucky to get a perfect specimen right off the bat.



But they aren't discontinued are they? I type the name in Google here in the UK and I can buy one from Scan or Amazon.


----------



## tokatila

jononotbono said:


> But they aren't discontinued are they? I type the name in Google here in the UK and I can buy one from Scan or Amazon.



It seems they are on their way out, at least in Finland...which also means they are discounted. One could be had for a little over 600€ now (I paid 800€ if my memory serves me correctly).


----------



## jononotbono

tokatila said:


> It seems they are on their way out, at least in Finland...which also means they are discounted. One could be had for a little over 600€ now (I paid 800€ if my memory serves me correctly).



Oh, so this raises the question of should I buy one then? The last thing I want is a replacement monitor to just break like my current one has (5 times in 6 months I might add).


----------



## resound

Philips must have a problem with their quality control. I bought a 28" Philips Brilliance 288P last year and it was defective. One of the on-screen menus would randomly pop up and there was no way to get rid of it. They shipped me a new one and the second one was also defective. It would randomly go into demo mode where a white bar would move back and forth across the screen. They shipped me a third one and the mount on the back of the monitor was screwed on backwards, so I had to unscrew it and flip it around. Third time is a charm I guess, luckily this one has been working fine.


----------



## tokatila

jononotbono said:


> Oh, so this raises the question of should I buy one then? The last thing I want is a replacement monitor to just break like my current one has (5 times in 6 months I might add).



Are you feeling lucky today?

(I have read that if there's burn-in problem it will become apparent immediately or very soon...)


----------



## wcreed51

I haven't had any burn in issues with my 40" Philips, nor any other LED monitor


----------



## Pablocrespo

I cannot find any of these monitors in my country, o I was thinking on taking a chance with a modern 4k tv.

The models I can find support hdmi 2.0 60p 4.4.4 chroma. There is a samsung 40 and an LG 43.

What's your opinion on this?


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Hard to tell without any specs.


----------



## whinecellar

Pablocrespo said:


> I cannot find any of these monitors in my country, o I was thinking on taking a chance with a modern 4k tv.
> 
> The models I can find support hdmi 2.0 60p 4.4.4 chroma. There is a samsung 40 and an LG 43.
> 
> What's your opinion on this?



If it supports what you mentioned, it's certainly worth trying! You'll know right away if there's any input lag, which would drive most of us crazy. Good luck!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

A new monitor from Phillips BDM4037UW for the professional user (not for a gamer) roughly 600 Euro


----------



## colony nofi

Thorsten Meyer said:


> A new monitor from Phillips BDM4037UW for the professional user (not for a gamer) roughly 600 Euro


Oh awesome find.....


----------



## colony nofi

Quodlibet said:


> What about this one?
> 
> PHILIPS BDM4037UW
> 
> http://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/BDM4037UW_27/brilliance-4k-ultra-hd-lcd-display-with-multiview


So it seems this (ever so slightly curved) is replacing the old 40". The 43" is definitely still around and no replacement is announced.
See the difference here :
http://www.usa.philips.com/etc/phil...atalog=CONSUMER&ctn=BDM4350UC/27,BDM4037UW/27


----------



## samphony

I have the crossover 44h UHD since 2014 and it's still great without any issues. It's hooked up to a Darth Pro Vader Helmet. Best move away from a multi monitor setup I've ever done. 

I'll put this onto the wall soon and grab one of the Philips BDM 4037 as my new main screen.


----------



## N.Caffrey

this is a beauty, the new LG 38 ultra wide 4k


----------



## khollister

The problem with the ultra-wides for me is vertical space. I tend to want more vertical space rather than width.


----------



## jononotbono

khollister said:


> The problem with the ultra-wides for me is vertical space. I tend to want more vertical space rather than width.



Exactly. I want to see as many Tracks as possible when using a template!


----------



## InLight-Tone

Well the 34" Ultra I posted about earlier is 4K so you get the vertical resolution. My eyes are sharp without glasses so small type is no issue...


----------



## jononotbono

InLight-Tone said:


> Well the 34" Ultra I posted about earlier is 4K so you get the vertical resolution. My eyes are sharp without glasses so small type is no issue...



That's fair enough! I've just really warmed to the idea of having a 40+ inch 4K screen so I get both height and width from the benefits of such a massive display! An Ultrawidescreen sure does look useful for a Mixer view!


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> That's fair enough! I've just really warmed to the idea of having a 40+ inch 4K screen so I get both height and width from the benefits of such a massive display! An Ultrawidescreen sure does look useful for a Mixer view!


I would love a 40" mind you but am in limited space at the moment, (RV nomadic "studio") but perhaps in my next rig which should be getting in a few months...


----------



## InLight-Tone

I just realized I was wrong on the 4K part, it's only 1440 pixels vertical. Thought I had a 4K in my sights, I want the vertical resolution as well!


----------



## holywilly

The LG 38UC99 might be a great choice, it has the resolution of 3840 x 1600, same width of 4K and height of a standard 30" display.


----------



## InLight-Tone

holywilly said:


> The LG 38UC99 might be a great choice, it has the resolution of 3840 x 1600, same width of 4K and height of a standard 30" display.


Yes that is looking like an acceptable "compromise", anything over this aging 1080 monitor I've had for the last 8+ years!


----------



## tack

I spent most of yesterday reading/watching reviews on the 38UC99. I'm looking to consolidate my triple monitor setup (ultrawide 34" as my primary, two 27" in portrait mode as my flank) into a single display. But the 38UC99 isn't for me.

The problem is I do a reasonable amount of gaming, so the monitor I want hasn't been created yet: at least 40" ultrawide (preferably 42"), 5K resolution, G-Sync at 100Hz (like my Acer Predator X34). The second problem is that needs DisplayPort 1.4. But the first problem is by far the biggest one: the market for such a display is very small indeed.


----------



## whinecellar

khollister said:


> The problem with the ultra-wides for me is vertical space. I tend to want more vertical space rather than width.



Yep, which means a true 4k display (3840 x 2160) is the most you can get right now, until someone makes a 50" or larger 5k panel 

Glad to see Philips got the memo about the curved panel - here's hoping that's an upgrade from the older 40" many of us have. That's the only thing I'd wish for - I absolutely LOVE mine and can't imagine going back to less real estate!


----------



## jononotbono

So bearing in mind some of these Phillips monitors are being phased out, what would someone recommend for a 40 inch or above 4k Monitor? I was quite set on the 43 inch but if it's being phased out already I'm not so sure?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

jononotbono said:


> So bearing in mind some of these Phillips monitors are being phased out, what would someone recommend for a 40 inch or above 4k Monitor? I was quite set on the 43 inch but if it's being phased out already I'm not so sure?


Phillips just introduced BDM4037UW


----------



## jononotbono

Looks good. Wonder when it will be released!


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> Looks good. Wonder when it will be released!


The new Philips BDM4037UW display, with an RRP of £589, is available now.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Damn that looks tasty...


----------



## jononotbono

InLight-Tone said:


> BDM4037UW



Got a link? I've typed it in Google and No results are shown!


----------



## InLight-Tone

Ya same here, looks like false reporting. Gotta say that is one good looking monitor and not too expensive. Iy'll cover up the entire window I'm sitting at but oh well...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Hey, would some kind soul who's been following this thread from the beginning care to summarize it here?

How well do standard Ultra Hd 4K (3849 x 2160) TVs work for text and other things we look at?

What cards will work for PC? Mac?

At least on my 3,1 Mac Pro, 2560 x 1600 30" monitors that use DVI-D require a signal booster to run 15' of cable. Is that true with HDMI?


----------



## resound

khollister said:


> The problem with the ultra-wides for me is vertical space. I tend to want more vertical space rather than width.


That's why I got the 28" Phillips 288P, you can rotate it 90 degrees which is great for viewing a ton of tracks or score reading.


----------



## colony nofi

jononotbono said:


> Got a link? I've typed it in Google and No results are shown!


Well - seems to be on sale here in Australia....
https://www.mwave.com.au/product/philips-bdm4037uw-40-4k-uhd-va-lcd-wled-monitor-ab90511

B.


----------



## jononotbono

I must be going mad.

I have typed into Google...

*Philips BDM4037UW 40" 4K*

And the first thing that comes up is Phillip's site. On the site I click find stores, type ,y Postcode, sends me to Currys and they don't have any listed. When I type that into Google, and then hit the shopping Tab, literally nothing is shown. It must be seriously new!

Out of interest, what is the benefit of having a Curved Screen? My 50inch TV screen is fine being flat...


----------



## jononotbono




----------



## Karsten Vogt

That screen is brand new. No shop in Germany has this thing in stock here either. Earliest delivery date is in 2 weeks but I doubt they can ship it by then. We just have to wait. But as soon as this bad boy is in stock I'll bite.


----------



## jononotbono

Karsten Vogt said:


> That screen is brand new. No shop in Germany has this thing in stock here either. Earliest delivery date is in 2 weeks but I doubt they can ship it by then. We just have to wait. But as soon as this bad boy is in stock I'll bite.



Does look amazing doesn't it! What is the benefit of the curved screen? Is it worth getting a Curved screen? I mean, I'm guessing it supposedly helps with Viewing angles but I have no problem with a Flat 50 inch screen. Just wondering if it's a gimmick or genuinely useful.


----------



## URL

the viewing angle is better and ...curved women fills the screen nicely...


----------



## colony nofi

jononotbono said:


> Does look amazing doesn't it! What is the benefit of the curved screen? Is it worth getting a Curved screen? I mean, I'm guessing it supposedly helps with Viewing angles but I have no problem with a Flat 50 inch screen. Just wondering if it's a gimmick or genuinely useful.


I'm not 100% sold on the curve either... however - I tried a friends curved 38" a little while back, and it felt much better than I expected. I really don't think it will make a huge amount of difference to us composers - but perhaps it makes things a tiny bit easier to focus on at the edges of the screen? It certainly feels a little more - immersive might be the word?
I agree re viewing angles being slightly better - and perhaps thats easier on the eyes.
It might look a little silly with my big TV sitting behind and above it for picture though... still to work that bit out.


----------



## camelot

I found various German articles about the Philips BDM4037UW. 
According to these, the recommended retail price is EUR 749.00. 
But I found it listed at a German discounter for http://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_philips-bdm4037uw-00-2212658.html?uympq=vpqr&rbtc=gei%7Cpf%7C2212658%7C%7Cp%7Cstandard%20feed%7C (EUR 699.00), which I think is a relatively fair price regarding the fact that it is brand new, 4k and the biggest of its kind. I expected higher prices.
I am a bit puzzled about the VGA input though.


----------



## wcreed51

There are multiple input types and multiple options for PIP. This include VGA


----------



## playz123

The Philips BDM4037UW can't be spanking new since some of the reviews I saw are from the fall of 2016...and a few reviews are not all that favourably. It seems these monitors are also better suited for PC users than for Mac owners. Sounds to me that if one ends up with a good one, one will be happy, but what about all the purchasers who have not been as fortunate? Those are points that would concern me...and yes I'm on a Mac Pro.


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Most "reviews" are from IFA, September 2016. There's nothing available from "ordinary" users. All stuff on youtube is from IFA, too. The screen wasn't shipped until now.


----------



## jononotbono

If it is 699 Euros then I think I will save some money for one. I'm really into the idea of having one main screen at 4k and then a couple of smaller 28 inch 2.5k screens. I'll find the space in the music lab!


----------



## camelot

BTW, this 699,- Euros already include 19% VAT.


----------



## Jetzer

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did went for the http://amzn.to/2dSnGmH (4K Philips Monitor Bdm4350uc 108cm 42.5in) which you can buy at http://amzn.to/2dSnGmH (Amazon (US)). For us in Europe we seem to get this one at a much lower price for example at http://amzn.to/2dvr3R9 (Amazon (Deutschland)) . My concern with the http://amzn.to/2dSnGmH (Philips Bdm4350uc) was only that there could be burn in issues when you have the same image for roughly over 20 min on the screen. However I did hear that others did not run into any issue. For the http://amzn.to/2dvr3R9 ((german) price) it is a great monitor, not sure why it is more http://amzn.to/2dSnGmH (expensive in the USA.)



Have you had issues with burn-in? Thinking about buying this 43", but there are a lot of reports about burn-in issues.


----------



## jononotbono

I was just wondering about Screen Savers. I haven't had one for a long time. Should I? Will affect system performance? I didn't think they were necessary since CRT Monitors but man, I'm no Computer Science Professor.
Here's a great video of John Powell and it looks like he is using a massive screen and it certainly has a Screen Saver...


----------



## Pablocrespo

Surely answered befored, but wouldn't mind a summary.

For those working in cubase who went from two screens side by side to a large 4k screen:

Don't you miss having the mix console opened all the time in the second screen?
How can you describe the change in terms of productivity, ergonomics, and pleasure.?

I fear having all in a single display and be slower than having two screens.

Thanks


----------



## whinecellar

Nick Batzdorf said:


> How well do standard Ultra Hd 4K (3849 x 2160) TVs work for text and other things we look at?



Better for PC users than Mac users, only because PCs tend to have more connectivity options. Mac users who want full 4k resolution need Display Port 1.2 or greater, which TVs generally don't have; 4k over HDMI is usually limited to slower refresh rates (30Hz vs 60Hz, which is awful). Bottom line: you might get lucky with a 4k TV, so if at all possible, try it first or buy one with a no-questions-asked return policy. At the very least, research its specs. You also want to avoid any consumer-oriented processing, "smoothing", etc.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> What cards will work for PC? Mac?



I can only tell you I drive a 40" Philips at full 4k from a mid-2014 MacBook Pro Retina via DisplayPort 1.2 (Thunderbolt to DP cable) and it works fabulously.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> At least on my 3,1 Mac Pro, 2560 x 1600 30" monitors that use DVI-D require a signal booster to run 15' of cable. Is that true with HDMI?



Generally less of an issue with HDMI, assuming good quality cables. I've used 15' HDMI cables ($10 on Amazon) with no issues whatsoever.

Finally, as for the curve issue, that's the one thing I would wish for with the Philips. Since I'm running at full 4k, I have it about 26" from my face. And while I LOVE the real estate, it is a tad unnatural feeling to look at content in the corners. A curved screen would definitely help with that...


----------



## whinecellar

Pablocrespo said:


> Surely answered befored, but wouldn't mind a summary.
> 
> For those working in cubase who went from two screens side by side to a large 4k screen:
> 
> Don't you miss having the mix console opened all the time in the second screen?
> How can you describe the change in terms of productivity, ergonomics, and pleasure.?
> 
> I fear having all in a single display and be slower than having two screens.



I'm a Logic guy but I can speak to this as it was a concern for me as well. Bottom line: I would be lost without my 40" 4k display. It's a game-changer to have this much elbow room. Since I drive mine from a MacBook Pro off to the side, I do keep my UA Apollo mixer over on that screen, but everything else is on the big guy. I can see VASTLY more stuff (vertical tracks and horizontal mixers) than I could ever see before, and it certainly speeds up my workflow. No performance hit whatsoever. Logic's screen redraws are a bit slow but that's a Logic X issue (Logic 9, ironically, is INSTANT even at full 4k resolution, which is insane to me, but I digress).

Anyway, count me in the "never going back" category when it comes to multiple smaller screens


----------



## Pablocrespo

whinecellar said:


> I'm a Logic guy but I can speak to this as it was a concern for me as well. Bottom line: I would be lost without my 40" 4k display. It's a game-changer to have this much elbow room. Since I drive mine from a MacBook Pro off to the side, I do keep my UA Apollo mixer over on that screen, but everything else is on the big guy. I can see VASTLY more stuff (vertical tracks and horizontal mixers) than I could ever see before, and it certainly speeds up my workflow. No performance hit whatsoever. Logic's screen redraws are a bit slow but that's a Logic X issue (Logic 9, ironically, is INSTANT even at full 4k resolution, which is insane to me, but I digress).
> 
> Anyway, count me in the "never going back" category when it comes to multiple smaller screens



Nice to hear! anyone else using cubase?


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Well, for general use this might come in handy:
http://www.nurgo-software.com/products/aquasnap



This looks very flexible. I don't know how it performs with multiple DAW windows which all come from a single application. As soon as my new monitor arrives I'll test it.


----------



## tokatila

Karsten Vogt said:


> Well, for general use this might come in handy:
> http://www.nurgo-software.com/products/aquasnap
> 
> 
> 
> This looks very flexible. I don't know how it performs with multiple DAW windows which all come from a single application. As soon as my new monitor arrives I'll test it.




Aquasnap is very handy, I use it with 4k and Cubase. DAW Windows snap like regular windows.


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Oh cool, nobrainer for 25$ then. Thanks a lot for the confirmation.


----------



## tokatila

Karsten Vogt said:


> Oh cool, nobrainer for 25$ then. Thanks a lot for the confirmation.



I use the free version


----------



## JeffvR

Anyone has experience with the Iiyama LED-Monitor X4071UHSU-B1?
It's €599 and 40"


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Thanks Jim.



whinecellar said:


> Better for PC users than Mac users, only because PCs tend to have more connectivity options. Mac users who want full 4k resolution need Display Port 1.2 or greater, which TVs generally don't have; 4k over HDMI is usually limited to slower refresh rates (30Hz vs 60Hz, which is awful). Bottom line: you might get lucky with a 4k TV, so if at all possible, try it first or buy one with a no-questions-asked return policy. At the very least, research its specs. You also want to avoid any consumer-oriented processing, "smoothing", etc.



Well, I now have a Mac Pro 5,1 (12 x 3.46) and am driving a new 4K 40" TV at 1080p/30Hz as a second monitor, just for parking extra things. It's 5' away and it works really well.

I'm using the lowly stock Geforce GT 120 card with a Minidisplayport adapter over 25' of HDMI cable. If I need to run the TV at 4K resolution - which would mean that my beautiful 10-year-old 30" Cinema Display has given up the ghost (please no!) - graphics cards capable of doing that aren't expensive. There's obviously no point in higher res with the TV 5' away.

I probably posted this, but in 2008 you needed an expensive Gefen active repeater box to extend the DVI-D cable beyond its built-in 6' cable when you're running 2560 x 1600. It would be interesting to know whether the difference with HDMI is due to the spec having enough voltage, or just to the updated graphics circuitry/cards providing enough for higher resolutions. Just idle, useless information out of pure interest.


----------



## ctsai89

I would go for a monitor that won't give you any eye strain no matter how long you sit at your studio starring at the screen.


----------



## camelot

I only have a 27", but think of the 4k 43" as 4 screens in one. You can have arranger, key editor, mixer and Vienna Ensemble open at once, all at one screen without the borders that come with regular screens.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Thanks Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I now have a Mac Pro 5,1 (12 x 3.46) and am driving a new 4K 40" TV at 1080p/30Hz as a second monitor, just for parking extra things. It's 5' away and it works really well.
> 
> I'm using the lowly stock Geforce GT 120 card with a Minidisplayport adapter over 25' of HDMI cable. If I need to run the TV at 4K resolution - which would mean that my beautiful 10-year-old 30" Cinema Display has given up the ghost (please no!) - graphics cards capable of doing that aren't expensive. There's obviously no point in higher res with the TV 5' away.
> 
> I probably posted this, but in 2008 you needed an expensive Gefen active repeater box to extend the DVI-D cable beyond its built-in 6' cable when you're running 2560 x 1600. It would be interesting to know whether the difference with HDMI is due to the spec having enough voltage, or just to the updated graphics circuitry/cards providing enough for higher resolutions. Just idle, useless information out of pure interest.



I'd like to take this moment to congratulate you on getting through the past few months, and overcoming the most annoying time consuming problem that is.. deciding whether or not to update your bloody mac or not. I'm still in this pain, but you've got through Nick  Congratulations haha!
Hope it's running brilliantly for you.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

hahaha

I found one for a very good price, and that nullified my rants. 

And yes, it's fun looking at 24 processor bars in Logic not going up very high, looking at Memory Clean and seeing spare RAM... soon I'll even run benchmark stuff and really get off.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

So I walked into the Apple Store yesterday and, out of curiosity, looked at that 27" 5K or whatever it is Samsung monitor they're selling.

There's absolutely zero way I'd be remotely inclined to buy that thing for a quarter of the price. The image is way too small - and I have good eyes. My guess is that the monitor would have to be 40" with the same number of pixels to be usable.

My 10-year-old 30" Cinema Display is so much better, it's laughable.


----------



## charlieclouser

I can't remember if I've already mentioned this one, but the new hotness on my want list is the Dell 43" 4k quad-client display:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1258843&gclid=CNbZ2pXT-NECFYhqfgodupQK4w&Q=&ap=y&m=Y&c3api=1876,92051677442,&is=REG&A=details

B&H has it for $999, and list price is around $1,350 or so. It's oriented at stock-trader types, so it has four 1920x1080 inputs and can tile all four inputs simultaneously into a single display with no bezels! Plus, it can obviously support a single 4k input that takes up the whole screen. It has one Mini-DisplayPort v1.2, one DisplayPort v1.2, two HDMI v1.4, and a VGA as well as a USB hub, RS232, headphone audio, etc.

With a 43" size, the dot pitch at the full 4k resolution is 0.2451 mm - virtually identical to the dot pitch on the O.G. Apple 30" 2560 x 1600 Cinema Display, which was 0.25 mm. So, unlike the Samsung 32" 4k display I'm currently using, it won't be "shrinky-dink-vision" with the teeny-tiny text. My current display is fine if you're sitting right in front of it and don't have it sitting on top of the meter bridge of a big console or control surface, but it's really only practical in that configuration. But that Dell 43" looks like my new jam. And, since it's intended as a computer display, there won't be any nasty surprises relating to display latency or lag that you might find with some 4k televisions when they're used as a computer display.

For those of you with multiple slaves, you could keep an eye on four slaves at once, each at 1920x1080. Or two slaves and a two-display ProTools system.

Get three of them, and have Logic in huge-mode in the center, four slaves at 1920x1080 tiled on the left, and on the right have two 1920x1080 displays worth of ProTools on the bottom with two more Logic displays above for Markers and Video or whatever.

That's the equivalent of one 4k display in the center and eight (!!!) 1920x1080 displays on the sides! All that for three grand and three outlets on your power strip.

Very sweet.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

^ And it's less than half the price the 30" Cinema Display was back in the day. Much less than half.

Anyway, according to this calculator my estimate of 40" for 4k (3840 x 2160) is close. Maybe 43".

Pixel Size Calculator - lcdtech.info


----------



## Jetzer

I received an email that the new Philips Brilliance BDM4037UW is available here. I am currently moving to a new place so I'll wait for a couple of weeks to see how my new set-up works out, but I think I will get this one. Looks great!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

And now I see that Charlie said the same thing about 43" and dot pitches. Sorry, I need to read more closely.


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah I'm definitely going for a 40+ inch Phillips 4k after having 28 inchers. Basically useless. Just need to stop buying Sample Libraries for long enough to get the money together!


----------



## Creston

What are the options around 40" for 4k 60hz these days? I'm in the UK. I'm running a 12 core 3.46 cMP with a GTX 680 2gb. 

I'm not sure I need/want a 40" as I'm on a 1080 24" now and think I'd be happy with 30", but it's finding that sweet spot with 4k as Logic X is chubby/clunky looking and looks terrible in 1080.


----------



## Karsten Vogt

I think 30" will be too small to work for me with without having to zoom. I'd like to avoid that. I'm currently working with a 2560x1440 at 27" and it's great but shouldn't be smaller. 4k with only 3" additional inch would mean too small content on the screen I guess. So Philips' BDM4037UW all the way. Not yet available in Germany here though.


----------



## Pablocrespo

I went crazy and bought a samsung 40 inches tv, which can in theory support 4k 60 with 4.4.4, with hdmi 2.0

I need a new video card and will let you know how it goes!


----------



## playz123

whinecellar said:


> Mac users who want full 4k resolution need Display Port 1.2 or greater etc..
> 
> I can only tell you I drive a 40" Philips at full 4k from a mid-2014 MacBook Pro Retina via DisplayPort 1.2 (Thunderbolt to DP cable) and it works fabulously.


Jim and others, just wondering about a few things. To illustrate, here's an image of a late 2013 Mac Pro. Note the ports and busses. If it's best to use Display Port 1.2, are you suggesting purchasing a TB to DP adapter, then running a Display Port 1.2 cable from the Mac Pro to the large monitors previously mentioned......and that it is better than using the HDMI port or using an HDMI to DP adapter? I'm not quite knowledgeable enough to know if a video signal can originate from a TB port on the Mac Pro. Also if TB is used, it looks as if TB Port 5 or 6 would be best, since they are on the same bus as the HDMI port...correct?


----------



## whinecellar

playz123 said:


> Jim and others, just wondering about a few things. To illustrate, here's an image of a late 2013 Mac Pro. Note the ports and busses. If it's best to use Display Port 1.2, are you suggesting purchasing a TB to DP adapter, then running a Display Port 1.2 cable from the Mac Pro to the large monitors previously mentioned......and that it is better than using the HDMI port or using an HDMI to DP adapter? I'm not quite knowledgeable enough to know if a video signal can originate from a TB port on the Mac Pro. Also if TB is used, it looks as if TB Port 5 or 6 would be best, since they are on the same bus as the HDMI port...correct?


All I did in my setup is buy a $15 cable from Amazon that has Mini-DP (same connector as Tbolt) on one end, and full size DisplayPort on the other. My machine is a MacBook Pro with just 2 TB ports, but I can tell you you won't have to worry about which port to use on a Mac pro - they all do the same thing


----------



## Symfoniq

playz123 said:


> Jim and others, just wondering about a few things. To illustrate, here's an image of a late 2013 Mac Pro. Note the ports and busses. If it's best to use Display Port 1.2, are you suggesting purchasing a TB to DP adapter, then running a Display Port 1.2 cable from the Mac Pro to the large monitors previously mentioned......and that it is better than using the HDMI port or using an HDMI to DP adapter? I'm not quite knowledgeable enough to know if a video signal can originate from a TB port on the Mac Pro. Also if TB is used, it looks as if TB Port 5 or 6 would be best, since they are on the same bus as the HDMI port...correct?



Thunderbolt does indeed carry video. A Mini-DisplayPort cable plugged into a Mac Pro's Thunderbolt port will work fine (the Thunderbolt and Mini-DisplayPort connector are the same). If your monitor has DisplayPort but not Mini-DisplayPort, then Mini-DisplayPort to DisplayPort cables are readily available. And yes, Thunderbolt/DisplayPort is preferable to HDMI on your Mac Pro, as the HDMI port will only be able to deliver 30 hertz to 2K+ displays.


----------



## playz123

Got it...thank you both.
Jim, while I now understand that any TB port will work (thanks Symfoniq), it seems to me that it's still important to be aware of the bus used as well, so that one doesn't try to load everything on to the one bus. That's why I added the image. For my own setup, I would probably use TB 5 or 6, since other things are connected to the other 2 buses, and 5 and 6 are also bus 0...the same as HDMI. Does that make sense?
It appears the monitors I am evaluating do have DP 1.2 inputs, so guess my next step is find a TB to DP adapter, then simply purchase a 10 ft. DP 1.2 cable and I should be good to go. Hope I've understood correctly.  Thanks again for the information. Cheers!


----------



## Symfoniq

playz123 said:


> Got it...thank you both.
> Jim, while I now understand that any TB port will work (thanks Symfoniq), it seems to me that it's still important to be aware of the bus used as well, so that one doesn't try to load everything on to the one bus. That's why I added the image. For my own setup, I would probably use TB 5 or 6, since other things are connected to the other 2 buses, and 5 and 6 are also bus 0...the same as HDMI. Does that make sense?
> It appears the monitors I am evaluating do have DP 1.2 inputs, so guess my next step is find a TB to DP adapter, then simply purchase a 10 ft. DP 1.2 cable and I should be good to go. Hope I've understood correctly.  Thanks again for the information. Cheers!



Hi again playz:

Unless I'm misunderstanding your situation, no independent adapter should be necessary. A Mini-DisplayPort to DisplayPort cable like this one should suffice.


----------



## playz123

Symfoniq said:


> Hi again playz:
> 
> Unless I'm misunderstanding your situation, no independent adapter should be necessary. A Mini-DisplayPort to DisplayPort cable like this one should suffice.


 Ah ha... I wondered if someone would wonder about that. The reason I mentioned an adapter plus a cable is because I'm not sure yet what length of cable I will require (moving things around right now), but probably it does have to be a bit more that 10 feet and most of the TB to DP cables I looked at were 6-10 ft. So an adapter would mean I could just change DP cable length as required and not worry about adapting it to a TB port. But I still may end up doing what you suggest if I can just find a cable that is long enough and is TB to DP.  Many thanks for your input and advice.


----------



## Pablocrespo

OK everybody, I went ahead and bought a Samsung Tv. 4k 40" is incredible!
I mounted it on the desk and I am planning to install touch frames to my older 23" screens.

The screen real state is amazing, I am just rearranging my brain to get used to a single screen again, but...never going back!


----------



## Pablocrespo

Anyone knows if I can add a radeon r5 m230 video card to a rx 460 to have four displays?

I can get the answer anywhere (sorry for the derrail)


----------



## synthpunk

What model, cost btw ? TX



Pablocrespo said:


> OK everybody, I went ahead and bought a Samsung Tv. 4k 40" is incredible!
> I mounted it on the desk and I am planning to install touch frames to my older 23" screens.
> 
> The screen real state is amazing, I am just rearranging my brain to get used to a single screen again, but...never going back!


----------



## Pablocrespo

It´s a Samsung un40ku6000. It goes with different names in other countries, but the most common is the KU6300, I think.

I bought it because it has 2.0 hdmi so you can have 60hz and 4:4:4 chroma. You have to enable UHD color in the menu.

I like it very much..now contemplating upgrading cubase, and finding a good touchscreen frame in my country!


----------



## Creston

What's the difference between a 4k monitor and TV? That Samsung UE40KU6400 is a good price on Amazon.co.uk 

I'm running an cMP with a GTX 680 2GB. A google search shows it can run 4k at 60hz through one of the ports.


----------



## Karsten Vogt

TVs often have a higher input latency, a reduced color range and different inputs.


----------



## tokatila

Pablocrespo said:


> The screen real state is amazing, I am just rearranging my brain to get used to a single screen again, but...never going back!



I know exactly how you feel I still get giddy everytime I power on my 43".


----------



## jononotbono

tokatila said:


> I know exactly how you feel I still get giddy everytime I power on my 43".



I won't lie. I am feeling rather jealous. I can't wait to upgrade! Bloody gearslutz.


----------



## Pablocrespo

I


Creston said:


> What's the difference between a 4k monitor and TV? That Samsung UE40KU6400 is a good price on Amazon.co.uk
> 
> I'm running an cMP with a GTX 680 2GB. A google search shows it can run 4k at 60hz through one of the ports.



I believe that the gtx 680 doesn't have hdmi 2.0 out. That is necessary for the samsung to work at 60hz.
You could buy a displayport-hdmi adapter, but I dont know if that works


----------



## J-M

I just replaced my main screen with an old 23" HP display for 60 euros. I have finally moved to 1080p!


----------



## Gzu

Which of this models would you choose for you main monitor ?

- Philips BDM4350UC

- Philips BDM4037UW

- Dell P4317Q

I´m not sure which one i should buy.

Does the Philips BDM4037UW , because is a curved monitor have some advantages over the two others ?

And what about the DELL P4317Q ?


----------



## synthpunk

40" 4k for under $500 ? Tempting, very tempting.

Would like to keep on hearing from Mac users who are transition over regarding any issues or other specs to keep a lookout for, monitors that seem to work well without issue, life expectancy of the monitor, Etc.


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Gzu said:


> Which of this models would you choose for you main monitor ?
> 
> - Philips BDM4350UC
> 
> - Philips BDM4037UW
> 
> - Dell P4317Q
> 
> I´m not sure which one i should buy.
> 
> Does the Philips BDM4037UW , because is a curved monitor have some advantages over the two others ?
> 
> And what about the DELL P4317Q ?


If money is not an issue I'd pick the Dell all the way. On a tighter budget I'd get the BDM4037UW. Curved promises a better viewing angle. Most people working with a curved screen like it and don't want to go back.

I'm still waiting for the BDM4037UW to ship. :(


----------



## Gzu

Karsten Vogt said:


> If money is not an issue I'd pick the Dell all the way. On a tighter budget I'd get the BDM4037UW. Curved promises a better viewing angle. Most people working with a curved screen like it and don't want to go back.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the BDM4037UW to ship. :(



Thank you for your kind reply...yes i was seduced too by the Philips BDM4037UW, but then i read that Dell can display four different computers at the same time, which is great for my two VEP slaves...

With the Dell i can throwaway my two 24 inches screens...but that curved Philips seems so i dont know, stylish

it´s difficult to choose...


----------



## wbacer

I just bought the Dell P4317Q but I'll have to get back to you on this as it's not being delivered until Wednesday 2/22. I'll chime back in once I get it set up.


----------



## playz123

wbacer said:


> I just bought the Dell P4317Q but I'll have to get back to you on this as it's not being delivered until Wednesday 2/22. I'll chime back in once I get it set up.


Ordered one as well, so when they arrive we can compare notes. 

Anyone know what the ideal distance should be between the user and the monitor in order to avoid eye strain? It looks as if some people are sitting very close to the screen and that can't be good.


----------



## wbacer

playz123 said:


> Ordered one as well, so when they arrive we can compare notes.
> 
> Anyone know what the ideal distance should be between the user and the monitor in order to avoid eye strain? It looks as if some people are sitting very close to the screen and that can't be good.


Good for you. We can compare notes at the end of the week. I also purchased a Loctek monitor arm so that I can get the monitor in the right place. It will be interesting to hear what everyone else has to say regarding monitor distance.


----------



## wbacer

Found this on the Internet, quite a wide range but sounds reasonable.

Keep the distance of the monitor from your eyes between 40 and 76 centimetres (16 to 30 inches). Most people find a distance of *50 to 65 centimetres* (20 to 26 inches) comfortable. Make sure that the top of the monitor is at a level at or slightly below your horizontal eye level.

A lot probably depends on your age. My glasses have a blended prescription so about 36 inches works best for me. It will be interesting to see if that distance changes with a larger monitor.


----------



## playz123

wbacer said:


> Found this on the Internet, quite a wide range but sounds reasonable.
> 
> Keep the distance of the monitor from your eyes between 40 and 76 centimetres (16 to 30 inches). Most people find a distance of *50 to 65 centimetres* (20 to 26 inches) comfortable. Make sure that the top of the monitor is at a level at or slightly below your horizontal eye level.
> 
> A lot probably depends on your age. My glasses have a blended prescription so about 36 inches works best for me. It will be interesting to see if that distance changes with a larger monitor.


Good stuff! I think I'll try it at about 30". I'm also using one of Nick Batzdorf's computer desks and fortunately, when I purchased it, he provided me with a really good heavy duty monitor arm which bolts onto the desk. Checked today and it will work well with the new monitor. Not sure though I can get the top of the monitor 'at or below' my eye level. Must ask Nick what he did since I believe he just bought a large screen as well. Thanks for the input. Not sure if my monitor will be here by the weekend, but it shouldn't be too long before it arrives. Oh, and yes, age is indeed a factor for me!


----------



## Gzu

I wasn´t sure which 43´inch monitor i should get, the Dell P4317Q or the Philips BDM4350UC.

In the end i decided to get the Philips, because there isn´t much difference as far as i´m aware, and it´s cheaper, about 300 euros.

http://www.displayspecifications.com/en/comparison/cb71115a

Now the problem is which graphic card to buy to get the 3840x2160 at 60 hz

Ok there are a number of graphic cards available that are capable of doing this resolutions and hz, but they aren´t cheap, and my old Geforce 740 gt, only support 3840x2160 @30 Hz...

At 30hz probably my eyes are going to suffer.

I need to find a not very expensive graphic card to make this setup work at 60hz...

What graphic card do you recommend ?


----------



## Karsten Vogt

You might want to check your machine for an integrated gpu which might suffice.

When looking at hardware only I'd buy a cheap Nvidia 1050 GTX: low power consumption, no fan noise if it's not getting way too hot inside the case, good future proof outputs.

The problem might be the driver side. I don't know if there are recent comparisons testing the latest Nvidia and AMD display drivers for DAW use.


----------



## wbacer

Gzu said:


> I wasn´t sure which 43´inch monitor i should get, the Dell P4317Q or the Philips BDM4350UC.
> 
> In the end i decided to get the Philips, because there isn´t much difference as far as i´m aware, and it´s cheaper, about 300 euros.
> 
> http://www.displayspecifications.com/en/comparison/cb71115a
> 
> Now the problem is which graphic card to buy to get the 3840x2160 at 60 hz
> 
> Ok there are a number of graphic cards available that are capable of doing this resolutions and hz, but they aren´t cheap, and my old Geforce 740 gt, only support 3840x2160 @30 Hz...
> 
> At 30hz probably my eyes are going to suffer.
> 
> I need to find a not very expensive graphic card to make this setup work at 60hz...
> 
> What graphic card do you recommend ?


Thanks for the comparison chart, it looks like the biggest difference is that the Dell is 10 lbs heavier and has a matte screen as opposed to the glossy screen on the Phillips.


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Wow, 10 lbs is a lot. That would make it nearly impossible to find a fitting vesa desk mount for a reasonable price.


----------



## wbacer

Karsten Vogt said:


> Wow, 10 lbs is a lot. That would make it nearly impossible to find a fitting vesa desk mount for a reasonable price.


I found this one on Amazon, supports up to 44 lbs.
Loctek D7H Swivel Gas Spring Single LCD Arm Stand monitor Mount

I already have one on another monitor, it's pretty solid.


----------



## playz123

wbacer said:


> Thanks for the comparison chart, it looks like the biggest difference is that the Dell is 10 lbs heavier and has a matte screen as opposed to the glossy screen on the Phillips.


The difference for me was that the quality control on the Philips has been far from consistent, and their monitors have been reported to be better suited for PCs than Macs. Even the Dell has a few things that aren't perfect, but overall, for me anyway, I felt safer going with the Dell even if it is a bit more expensive. Hopefully, I won't be disappointed.


----------



## playz123

wbacer said:


> I found this one on Amazon, supports up to 44 lbs.
> Loctek D7H Swivel Gas Spring Single LCD Arm Stand monitor Mount
> 
> I already have one on another monitor, it's pretty solid.



Shown as $469 at Amazon.ca which is outrageous, and not even close to USA price even with exchange and duty. :(


----------



## synthpunk

Anything on www.monoprice.com look like it may work ? Prices are usually good.



playz123 said:


> Shown as $469 at Amazon.ca which is outrageous, and not even close to USA price even with exchange and duty. :(


----------



## wcreed51

You can get a wall mount for under $20...


----------



## Gzu

playz123 said:


> The difference for me was that the quality control on the Philips has been far from consistent, and their monitors have been reported to be better suited for PCs than Macs. Even the Dell has a few things that aren't perfect, but overall, for me anyway, I felt safer going with the Dell even if it is a bit more expensive. Hopefully, I won't be disappointed.



Yes I agree, I was also concerned about some defective Philips units.
I think the problem was related with burn in images, but the complaints about this problem were a few here and there, nothing too significant.
About the Dell, yes I agree, maybe they have higher standards in quality department, but that in my opinion don't justify almost 300 euros difference.
Will see if my choice in Philips is going to reveal as a good bet.

About the Dell p4317q was very very difficult to find reviews, and the information I obtained wasn't very conclusive of how good is the Dell.


----------



## playz123

wcreed51 said:


> You can get a wall mount for under $20...


Thanks, Bill. Unfortunately, a wall mount won't work in my case. I'd certainly use it if I could.


----------



## playz123

synthpunk said:


> Anything on www.monoprice.com look like it may work ? Prices are usually good.


Still looking at options, so thanks for the tip. Will check it out, but it appears Monoprice is in the US and I live in Canada. Right now I'm hoping my current heavy duty arm can handle it, but I also found the D7H at one other place in Canada and the price is half of what it is at Amazon.ca. I've also contacted Loctek to see if they can help or advise. Cheers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

This is the one I like (Innovative LCD arm), the 7000 and 7500 series.

http://www.lcdarms.com/product-category/monitor-mounts/

You have to get the right one for your monitor's weight range - too light and the arm's spring won't keep it down (unless you weight it, which wouldn't be very difficult), too heavy and the arm won't support it. I've had one on my Apple Cinema Display for years, a different one on dual 17" monitors back in the day, and this one works beautifully.

It has a mount that works several different ways, for desks walls, etc.:

http://www.ergodirect.com/product_info.php?products_id=15713

I've also used the Ergotron model of a few years ago, and it wasn't as well designed. But they've changed their models since, so that's probably not a useful comment.

You can find them new on ebay for a third the price of a factory-sealed one, and in my opinion they're safe to buy used.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

By the way, it's worth spending a little more for the right one the first time. I've been through that.


----------



## playz123

Nick Batzdorf said:


> By the way, it's worth spending a little more for the right one the first time. I've been through that.


Nick, note my earlier post (#327). The 7000 model is the one you supplied with my desk, and it is indeed robust. Just not sure it can handle the new Dell monitor I've ordered. What are you using with your new large screen??

PS: The 7000 is supposed to handle up to 31 pounds...and my new Dell monitor weighs 31 pounds, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Ah, sorry Frank, missed your post.  (This is now 18 pages, so I didn't go back.)

If it says #31, it'll depend on how far the bulk of the weight is from the attachment point, i.e. how far the load is from the fulcrum.


----------



## playz123

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Ah, sorry Frank, missed your post.  (This is now 18 pages, so I didn't go back.)
> 
> If it says #31, it'll depend on how far the bulk of the weight is from the attachment point, i.e. how far the load is from the fulcrum.


Right; I may have to fiddle with the placement of the arm's base again, but since the monitor may end up resting on the top shelf as well, I'm hoping it will work. Think I'll place the new monitor a bit further back on the shelf this time due to its size, but will also experiment. Certainly a wonderful arm and thanks for obtaining it for me when you did the desk. Cheers!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I have my arm mounted with the drill-through option, because the clamp hangs down too low and the desktop would have hit it when slid forward. It's been ten years, but if I remember right I shortened the bolt going through the shelf with a hacksaw for the same reason, but that may not be true.

Anyway, my monitor hovers about 8" from the front of the bridge shelf over my desktop, but the hole is maybe 3" back from the front of the shelf. That would leave enough room for the monitor to rest on the shelf if I wanted. But if it's resting on the shelf, why not just use its own mount? Too high?

One reminder, in case it's not obvious: the stand's lower arm is about 8" longer than the shorter one the monitor attaches to, so the hole you drill has to be offset from the center of the shelf by that amount.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

<a href=""><img src="http://i.imgur.com/obAnfjv.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

(By the way, I've replaced that Yamaha receiver, which I was using as a phono preamp, with an iConnectivity spinXLR turntable-to-mic preamp interface. It's much smaller and still sounds good.)


----------



## playz123

Thanks for the additional input, Nick. My choice is dependent on a) how far back I want to be from a 43" screen and b) how high I want the top of the monitor to be. Right now I'm trying to figure that out. If I want it to be 36" away, it will have to rest on the shelf, but be higher than I would like. If I'm content with ca. 32", then it can be lower and hang over the shelf.

Re: "hole is maybe 3" back from the front of the shelf. That would leave enough room for the monitor to rest on the shelf if I wanted. But if it's resting on the shelf, why not just use its own mount? Too high?"
---That is where the original hole was drilled. But when the desk arrived and we experimented, we found a 30" monitor worked well on the shelf so another hole was added 4" further back. In any case, if I was to use the stand on the shelf, the new monitor would be just as high or higher than it would be on the arm. 

Re: One reminder, in case it's not obvious: the stand's lower arm is about 8" longer than the shorter one the monitor attaches to, so the hole you drill has to be offset from the center of the shelf by that amount."
---Yes, understood. Thanks for mentioning that though. The current holes are 8" off center.

Re: "I have my arm mounted with the drill-through option, because the clamp hangs down too low and the desktop would have hit it when slid forward. It's been ten years, but if I remember right I shortened the bolt going through the shelf with a hacksaw for the same reason, but that may not be true."
---I use the bolt option too, and the bolt I have is just the perfect length.

I'm thinking I may try having the monitor just in front of the shelf and thus lower, and IF it creates eye strain or whatever I can always remount it on the shelf I guess. Stay tuned! Thanks for your comments! Cheers.


----------



## playz123

Done. The spring in the current arm was not quite strong enough to allow the monitor to hang over the edge of the top shelf, and even with the monitor there, I felt it was too close. But it installed well and the arm supports it well with it on the top shelf. The distance back is fine, but it is a touch higher than is consider ideal. Good thing I'm tall. Anyway, it will stay there for now. But it sure is BIG, and having 4k is a treat. Here's a quick photo. The poor lighting and color tint are because of my iPad's less-than-ideal camera. Thanks everyone for your advice and assistance!


----------



## wcreed51

Enjoy it Frank!


----------



## playz123

wcreed51 said:


> Enjoy it Frank!


Thanks, Bill. It's quite a change, but wonderful having a screen that size!


----------



## wbacer

playz123 said:


> Ordered one as well, so when they arrive we can compare notes.
> 
> Anyone know what the ideal distance should be between the user and the monitor in order to avoid eye strain? It looks as if some people are sitting very close to the screen and that can't be good.


Hey Frank, your Dell display looks awesome, I just got mine set up yesterday.
What a difference. Beautiful display, huge. Just plug and play. The only issue I have since it is hooked up to my Mac Pro via DisplayPort, is that there is no way to adjust the audio volume except on the monitor itself. Sometimes I just want to listen to audio clips on this forum and I don't want to fire up my entire system to do that. Sure I can go to Soundcloud or iTunes etc and adjust the volume individually for each of those apps but it would have been nice to have had a global volume adjustment that I could adjust from my keyboard. To bad the Mac OS doesn't allow for audio output control when DisplayPort is selected. Tried Audio Hijack but it does not effect the volume output on the display. Anyway minor inconvenience but I love the display.


----------



## playz123

wbacer said:


> Hey Frank, your Dell display looks awesome, I just got mine set up yesterday.
> What a difference. Beautiful display, huge. Just plug and play. The only issue I have since it is hooked up to my Mac Pro via DisplayPort, is that there is no way to adjust the audio volume except on the monitor itself. Sometimes I just want to listen to audio clips on this forum and I don't want to fire up my entire system to do that. Sure I can go to Soundcloud or iTunes etc and adjust the volume individually for each of those apps but it would have been nice to have had a global volume adjustment that I could adjust from my keyboard. Too bad the Mac OS doesn't allow for audio output control when DisplayPort is selected. Tried Audio Hijack but it does not effect the volume output on the display. Anyway, minor inconvenience but I love the display.



Yes, the monitor can control volume, and perhaps using one of the'shortcuts' on the monitor would make it easier to do that? My audio routing is probably set up differently that yours, so really no problem here in that regard. I had to do a few things after installing....first, I turned off sleep mode on the monitor. It was not waking up when the mouse or keyboard was touched for some reason. But in tandem, I also had to replace the first, so-called, high-end DP cable I used because the monitor kept losing the DP signal. Not sure what that was all about, but a second cable worked great. I'm also going to use a ColorMunki Display to create a new color profile at some point. In any case, so far so good. But it certainly is BIG...did we mention that?


----------



## playz123

TIP FOR OWNERS OF LARGE SCREEN MONITORS:
Highly recommend adding a color calibration device like "ColorMunki Display" to your system. I use one on my graphics computer, and just bought one for use with my new Dell monitor in the sudio. After creating a new profile, the differences are amazing...beautiful color and much easier on the eyes.

https://xritephoto.com/colormunki-display


----------



## jacobthestupendous

playz123 said:


> Highly recommend adding a color calibration device like "ColorMunki Display" to your system.


Never heard it. Is that a hardware attachment? Calibration software? A quick glance at the website doesn't make it clear what ColorMunki is.


----------



## Jake

Colormunki is good as well as i1 Display. Either way, most every monitor will benefit from proper calibration.

And yes, it's both hardware and software that is used to create a profile for you individual monitor.

I have two identical 27" Dells that without calibration will render differently with identical settings.


----------



## playz123

jacobthestupendous said:


> Never heard it. Is that a hardware attachment? Calibration software? A quick glance at the website doesn't make it clear what ColorMunki is.


ColorMunki has been popular for years, so isn't anything new. It's a small hardware device that plugs into a USB port and works in tandem with the software provided. For calibration, the device is placed against the screen, and a number of readings are made automatically, and then a color profile is created. The device also monitors ambient light, and adjusts as required. This is my second one, and the device has been rock solid for me. You should be able to find lots of info via Google, and it's made by X-Rite. Amazon carries the product.


----------



## mickeyl

Hi folks, just got the new LG38UC99 and it's the best monitor I ever had. It sports 3840x1600 pixel at 110dpi, which is good real estate _and_ aging-eyes-friendly. Not on the cheap side w/ 1500€, but worth every penny, if you are into the 21:9 format.


----------



## samphony

Gzu said:


> - Philips BDM4037UW


I would get this one.


----------



## samphony

Also highly recommend this nifty and free tool

https://justgetflux.com/

Your eyes will thank you!


----------



## wcreed51

Which model Frank?


----------



## tokatila

playz123 said:


> ColorMunki has been popular for years, so isn't anything new. It's a small hardware device that plugs into a USB port and works in tandem with the software provided. For calibration, the device is placed against the screen, and a number of readings are made automatically, and then a color profile is created. The device also monitors ambient light, and adjusts as required. This is my second one, and the device has been rock solid for me. You should be able to find lots of info via Google, and it's made by X-Rite. Amazon carries the product.



Thanks for reminding, I have bought it years ago but now used it to calibrate my monitor. Spectacular results, I didn't realize how much unnecessary brightness I had.


----------



## playz123

tokatila said:


> Thanks for reminding, I have bought it years ago but now used it to calibrate my monitor. Spectacular results, I didn't realize how much unnecessary brightness I had.


Exactly.....same here. It's easy to ignore color and brightness sometimes....the eye focuses on the programs and the brain just thinks 'good enough'. But after calibration, and seeing before and after comparisons, one realizes that the difference can be amazing. The ambient lighting control is also so important in many instances....depending on where the monitor is located. I've always had calibration on my graphics computers, but this is the first time I've added it to my studio screen.


----------



## playz123

wcreed51 said:


> Which model Frank?



Dell P4317 Q, Bill.


----------



## wcreed51

Sorry, I meant of ColorMunki. There are a few different price points


----------



## wbacer

playz123 said:


> TIP FOR OWNERS OF LARGE SCREEN MONITORS:
> Highly recommend adding a color calibration device like "ColorMunki Display" to your system. I use one on my graphics computer, and just bought one for use with my new Dell monitor in the sudio. After creating a new profile, the differences are amazing...beautiful color and much easier on the eyes.
> 
> https://xritephoto.com/colormunki-display


Thanks for the heads up Frank.
I found a youtube video that demonstrates how Color Munki works.

Just ordered one on Amazon.


----------



## babylonwaves

playz123 said:


> Highly recommend adding a color calibration device like "ColorMunki Display" to your system.



i can second that. recently a friend came by and he calibrated my 49" samsung UHD TV with a datacolor Spyder. makes a lot of sense when you use those big TVs as your computer monitor.


----------



## playz123

wcreed51 said:


> Sorry, I meant of ColorMunki. There are a few different price points


The one I'm referencing is the one at the link I posted above.

https://xritephoto.com/colormunki-display

It's the "Display" type, not the "Photo" one, which has a different purpose. Available at Amazon. Hope that helps?


----------



## playz123

> ="wbacer, post: 4059212, member: 8984"]Thanks for the heads up Frank.
> I found a youtube video that demonstrates how Color Munki works.
> Just ordered one on Amazon.



Cool! And a little tip or two: ignore the software on the CD that comes with it and download the latest version from the internet. Install the software first then plug in the device. The ColorMunki app is extremely easy to use. Just don't move the device on the screen during the calibration process, which can take about 5 minutes. Note too that the weight that is used to keep the device in place when it's on the screen is adjustable and you can slide it along the cable. It allows placement exactly where it needs to go. You'll appreciate the ambient light adjustment over time.


----------



## synthpunk

Does the one arm length rule still apply to these larger monitors or do you find yourself pushing them back a little further than that?

Is anyone finding there having any eye problems with larger monitors and if you wear glasses did you have to get your prescription changed at all?


----------



## playz123

synthpunk said:


> Does the one arm length rule still apply to these larger monitors or do you find yourself pushing them back a little further than that?
> 
> Is anyone finding there having any eye problems with larger monitors and if you wear glasses did you have to get your prescription changed at all?


Post #326 from wbacer:
"Found this on the Internet, quite a wide range but sounds reasonable.

Keep the distance of the monitor from your eyes between 40 and 76 centimetres (16 to 30 inches). Most people find a distance of *50 to 65 centimetres* (20 to 26 inches) comfortable. Make sure that the top of the monitor is at a level at or slightly below your horizontal eye level.

A lot probably depends on your age. My glasses have a blended prescription so about 36 inches works best for me. It will be interesting to see if that distance changes with a larger monitor."

I just experimented and found the ideal point where I could still easily read the text and see everything on the screen. For me that ended up being about 38". What is also important is the top of the monitor. Too high and you are going to be looking up way too much. No set rule though; it's a matter of individual comfort. I did not need to get different glasses and so far no eye strain at all.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I've never had to touch the stock Apple color profile or move the brightness anywhere other than all the way down on my 30" Cinema Display in the ten years I've had it. Why do these things need calibrating?

That's a serious question, not the snort it sounds like!


----------



## wbacer

synthpunk said:


> Does the one arm length rule still apply to these larger monitors or do you find yourself pushing them back a little further than that?
> 
> Is anyone finding there having any eye problems with larger monitors and if you wear glasses did you have to get your prescription changed at all?


I'm finding with my new larger display that I'm sitting back even farther. Was sitting about 36 in. back now I'm at 45 in.
No need to change my glasses prescription. Everything is sharp and clear. No eye strain at all as far as I can tell.


----------



## babylonwaves

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I've never had to touch the stock Apple color profile or move the brightness anywhere other than all the way down on my 30" Cinema Display in the ten years I've had it. Why do these things need calibrating?
> 
> That's a serious question, not the snort it sounds like!



because there are no color profiles available from the manufactures, in difference to your cinema display. maybe there are but e.g. in my case samsung doesn't offer one. on top, the LED panels used are not always the same. so you stuck with a generic profile and that doesn't do it. i'm sure you could calibrate those TV screens by hand but using a color meter is much more convenient. another aspect is ambient light. some color meters calibrate the screen to match the temperature of the ambient light.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Sure, but you have to wonder why Samsung can't just provide a profile for computers. If you're a graphics professional, okay, but just for normal use?


----------



## playz123

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Sure, but you have to wonder why Samsung can't just provide a profile for computers. If you're a graphics professional, okay, but just for normal use?


Nick, if you have never run calibration software, and checked before and after, how can you tell whether you need it or not? Just because it may look good doesn't mean it is good. And different brands of monitors vary in the number and types of profiles they provide. So I suggest many monitors benefit greatly from calibration.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

You just have an overwhelming sense that it's right, Frank, just like with speakers even though you weren't in the room during the recording. Maybe it's skin tones in photos, maybe it's a seventh sense. I dunno.

Before LCD monitors, I used to play with my Radius CRT's calibration software, and it never seemed right no matter what you did. The temperature was off, something was wrong. But this one just looks right, and it looks the same as my Mac laptops, iPhone, iPad, my wife's iMac, her laptop... it's hard to articulate!


----------



## tabulius

This is an interesting thread. I also just realized that 4k TVs and display prices have dropped and you can get pretty good and big screens for a fair fee.

I see many of you are using these 40-43" monitors on a table and I'm not sure how does that work for me. Now I have Dell 30 inch, 2560 x 1600 resolution and it has been great resolution for the size and the distance. I did have to move my Adam a77x monitors vertically because the display was blocking part of the woofers. So 40-43 inch would be in a way even more I think.

I think for a best solution acustically, monitor would be installed on the wall behind the speakers. https://www.argosyconsole.com/images/argosy_dual15/menu_dual15.jpg (Like this). For this setup I fear the 43 inch 4k would be too small to read the small text. Something like curved 50 inch might be great. But I'm only speculating - only way to test this is to try it in practice.

But for now I'm happy with my Dell 30" too.


----------



## Jake

A thought on the "need" to calibrate or not.

For those who use their computer to make music, read emails, browse the web, etc... it's really not "needed". If what you have looks good to your eyes, then so be it.

But you will likely see a difference before and after. Whether that difference is enough for you to be happy with the effort and expense can't be known until you try it. If however you are also doing anything with your computer that is color "critical" such as editing photos or video for use other than just on your own machine, then you should calibrate.

The most often thing misadjusted is brightness. Most monitors come set far to bright for average viewing conditions. But again, if you're only working in a DAW for most of your use, it may not be worth your time and expense to bother with calibration.

This comes from a guy that calibrates all three of his monitors regularly


----------



## playz123

tabulius said:


> This is an interesting thread. I also just realized that 4k TVs and display prices have dropped and you can get pretty good and big screens for a fair fee.
> 
> I see many of you are using these 40-43" monitors on a table and I'm not sure how does that work for me. Now I have Dell 30 inch, 2560 x 1600 resolution and it has been great resolution for the size and the distance. I did have to move my Adam a77x monitors vertically because the display was blocking part of the woofers. So 40-43 inch would be in a way even more I think.
> 
> I think for a best solution acustically, monitor would be installed on the wall behind the speakers. https://www.argosyconsole.com/images/argosy_dual15/menu_dual15.jpg (Like this). For this setup I fear the 43 inch 4k would be too small to read the small text. Something like curved 50 inch might be great. But I'm only speculating - only way to test this is to try it in practice.
> 
> But for now I'm happy with my Dell 30" too.


Of course, wall mounting is an option for some, but in my opinion it doesn't matter what method is used, it's where the monitor is placed so that it's located at an ideal height and distance for the user. As for your photo, many desks are not as close to the back wall as that one is and it appears the monitor is up much higher than would be comfortable for many people. Shelf, stand, arm and wall mount are all possibilities, but one should pick the the one that places the monitor at their ideal viewing distance and height. IMHO, that is more important. But yes, one also needs to consider acoustics as well.


----------



## playz123

Nick Batzdorf said:


> You just have an overwhelming sense that it's right, Frank, just like with speakers even though you weren't in the room during the recording. Maybe it's skin tones in photos, maybe it's a seventh sense. I dunno.
> 
> Before LCD monitors, I used to play with my Radius CRT's calibration software, and it never seemed right no matter what you did. The temperature was off, something was wrong. But this one just looks right, and it looks the same as my Mac laptops, iPhone, iPad, my wife's iMac, her laptop... it's hard to articulate!


 Well maybe your sense is more accurate than most others then, Nick and, if so, I sincerely do admire you for that. On the other hand, I've seen too many poor monitors over the years to ever rule out calibration myself....and for any purpose. And even if one feels the monitor is calibrated correctly or the color profile they use is accurate, one thing devices like ColorMunki provide is constant adjustment for ambient lighting. One can't get that feature without something that measures it. Guess there are two approaches to calibration....do I feel I need it based on what I do, and will I benefit from it? All I can say personally, based on what I've just seen on the monitor I purchased, is that I would answer yes to both questions. Certainly the device and software one uses when calibrating are important too and can affect the end result tremendously.


----------



## Hywel

playz123 said:


> Well maybe your sense is more accurate than most others then, Nick and, if so, I sincerely do admire you for that. On the other hand, I've seen too many poor monitors over the years to ever rule out calibration myself....and for any purpose. And even if one feels the monitor is calibrated correctly or the color profile they use is accurate, one thing devices like ColorMunki provide is constant adjustment for ambient lighting. One can't get that feature without something that measures it. Guess there are two approaches to calibration....do I feel I need it based on what I do, and will I benefit from it? All I can say personally, based on what I've just seen on the monitor I purchased, is that I would answer yes to both questions. Certainly the device and software one uses when calibrating are important too and can affect the end result tremendously.



Seems a very well reasoned argument. Does it justify the cost of the gadget though.... over 300 UK pounds?


----------



## playz123

Hywel said:


> Seems a very well reasoned argument. Does it justify the cost of the gadget though.... over 300 UK pounds?


Something not quite right there perhaps? ColorMunki Display from Amazon in Canada is just under $200 Canadian, which translates to ca. 122 GBP. It's even less in the US. I know you have VAT etc., but if correct, that certainly would be excessive.


----------



## Hywel

playz123 said:


> Something not quite right there perhaps? ColorMunki Display from Amazon in Canada is just under $200 Canadian, which translates to ca. 122 GBP. It's even less in the US. I know you have VAT etc., but if correct, that certainly would be excessive.



You are correct - on further exploration on the web, there are several flavours, varying in price from about 100 UK pounds to the photographic version at over 300 UK pounds.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I'm certainly not telling anyone what to do, just a company: Samsung should release a profile for their monitors. No doubt profiles aren't perfect, but they're certainly close enough for general computer use.


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Monitor calibration for audio software? Calibration is required for color dependent editing like photo or video editing to achieve mass compatible results and (combined with a printer calibration) get a preview of a print simulation. A calibrated monitor doesn't feel better; it's just like monitor speakers: they don't sound hifi but honest. When working with audio I'd rather have a monitor setting which fits to the environment (e.g. my room, time and stuff), like reduction of blue color portion at late hours to reduce eye fatigue. And I wonder how many of you guys work with monitor hoods...

Working at a media company I have a fully calibrated set of Eizo screens which get calibrated every four weeks. I don't like working with those calibrated screens: they look too yellow to me. It's crucial for colleagues editing photos for newspaper and job printing but being a coder I always adjust the settings to my needs. Each month that poor calibrater guy is having a hard time with my screens. 

Some stuff here about calibration sounds a lot esoteric to me.

Tl dr: calibrated screens don't necessarily look better.


----------



## wbacer

When I first got my new Dell, it was really bright so I turned the brightness down a bit.
That helped but the whites were still really white.
Just received my Colormunki Device and calibrated my new Dell Dell P4317 Q.
After calibrating, it appears that all of the colors are softer and the whites are not as bright.

Question for Frank, is there an easy way to toggle the Colormunki calibration profile on and off.
I'd like to compare the calibrated and non calibrated profiles while viewing different applications, pictures, etc.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

You know, when I took photography in high school we used a neutral grey card and a light meter.

I bet someone could write a monitor calibrating iPhone app that works on the same principle.


----------



## tack

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I bet someone could write a monitor calibrating iPhone app that works on the same principle.


But then you would need some way of first calibrating your iPhone.

It's turtles all the way down!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Surely the iPhone is already calibrated?


----------



## tack

Individual devices vary (both displays and cameras). If you really want accuracy, you need to calibrate each display independently.

If accuracy isn't that important then you could probably just pick an ICC profile for your display model that someone else calibrated.


----------



## playz123

wbacer said:


> Question for Frank, is there an easy way to toggle the Colormunki calibration profile on and off.
> I'd like to compare the calibrated and non calibrated profiles while viewing different applications, pictures, etc.


You can select different color profiles on a PC using "Color Management" and on a Mac by going to System Preferences> Displays> Color. As far as I know, one can't just toggle profiles inside ColorMunki except to do those comparisons at the end of calibration.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Nick, a color calibrated workflow, emphasis on workflow, will allow you to correct colors on your screen in your editor and know what is coming out of your printer, for example.

I use both, NEC's and EIZO's Flagship monitors, and do my own calibrating and profiling with the i1Pro from xrite. Just the latter set you back around 1,000 euro not too long ego, let alone the NEC Spectraview Reference etc. All this ends on my Epson 11880 which uses profiles for each paper choice I work with. So for example when I print on bamboo, I use a different profile than printing on a baryta paper, and when I work with my print preview on the NEC, paper color and more is considered as well. Hence, when I adjust the blue in the sky, I know for certain how this looks in the final result, the print. Makes sense? I print 60 inch wide landscapes on fine art paper, hence this is required for best practise.


----------



## Creston

I've just bought a 30" Apple Cinema Display for a good price. Was going to go 4k, but think I'll wait a bit longer for the prices to come down and use this for Apple display as a second monitor when I get a 4k.


----------



## wbacer

playz123 said:


> You can select different color profiles on a PC using "Color Management" and on a Mac by going to System Preferences> Displays> Color. As far as I know, one can't just toggle profiles inside ColorMunki except to do those comparisons at the end of calibration.


Yes, I found the color display preferences on my Mac. Good way to A / B the before and after.
Thanks for the additional feedback.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

G.R., that makes total sense for what you're doing with an industrial poster printer. I don't know how much it costs, but I see there's a $3500 *rebate*! 5' posters are a different world.

I don't know about Frank's nonmusical applications, but my sense is that he's not doing what you're doing. That was my only question - whether a stock profile would be close enough for him.

It certainly is for me. The most color-critical printing I do on fine art paper is 13" x 19" photos once in a blue moon (Canon Pixma Pro-100, before that Pixma Pro-9000). But it's so rare that the biggest issue for me is remembering how to feed the damn paper into the back of the printer, not getting the color right.


----------



## babylonwaves

i found a funny DIY alternative for a heavy duty monitor stand. you take this keyboard stand, a VESA wall mounting plate, and 2 L-shaped steel angles. 10 minutes later you have this:

(this is the stand https://produkte.k-m.de/en/Keyboard-stands/Keyboard-tables/18810-Table-style-keyboard-stand-Omega-black)


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Nick Batzdorf said:


> But it's so rare that the biggest issue for me is remembering how to feed the damn paper into the back of the printer, not getting the color right.


 ROFL


----------



## jononotbono

I'm still torn over the 43 inch Phillips or the 40 inch Curved Phillips.


----------



## jononotbono

I think I will go for the 43 inch next week. Money is a factor and I wonder whether the screen burn is as bad as people make out because some people's reviews say there is no screen burn. 43 inches of 4K screen! Sounds bloody marvellous to me!


----------



## Karsten Vogt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607952/qnix-uhd3216r-4k-matte-ahva-with-amd-free-sync
This one is very interesting especially with AMD gpus.


----------



## R. Soul

I was planning to get a 27" 1440p monitor but as they are already £300+ I'm thinking this whole 4k thing might be an option as they are actually not that much more expensive. I do like to have a second screen for all the metering that I use, so I'm thinking anything near 43" will be impractical.
I'd like to be able to view both the tracks + the current instrument, which, as you can see, is not possible on my currently tiny 21.5".
So, the question is, what size would be ideal in order be able to view the instrument on the right hand side of the screen?

Edit: Just seen LG 43UH603V for £369 which is pretty much the price most 27" 1440p screens go for. Crazy.


----------



## jononotbono

What are people's thoughts on buying refurbished screens from amazon instead on brand new? I'm feeling wary as I had 7 different replacement screens in the past 9 - 12 months because I bought 3 Viewsonic 4k 28 inch screens and they rubbish. I still have two of them but I expect them to die like the other one did.

I only ask because there are some returned Philips 43 inch 4ks at a lower price. I'm just not sure if this worth it. I'm guessing I get some kind of gurantee with the new version? But I can return a refurb for up to a year. Hmmm...


----------



## Jdiggity1

I recently had one of my 27" 1440p displays die on me, so I made a knee-jerk late-night sensible purchase decision and bought a cheap-o Kogan 43" 4k TV. $340 (AUS). Bargain.

So, what do I think?
Well, the picture quality is nowhere near as good as the IPS it replaced, yellows look mustard, bright reds are now a reddish maroon, but since I still use my _other _27" IPS in tandem, I'm quite satisfied with what I have.

Only support chroma subsampling 4.2.0 at 4k 60Hz, so text isn't as crisp and legible, but for Cubase/Pro Tools, it's pretty damn good. Desktop wallpapers look good too, so there's that.
It's also surprisingly cooler than my last monitor. Much cooler, and a really good energy rating. And I can flick over to the news or something when bouncing a track. Exciting stuff.
For the price, I'm very happy. Maybe if the living room TV dies, this Kogan can go out there and I'll have an excuse to buy something better for me. But, happy for now.
Thanks everyone for the push towards bigger and better.


----------



## GdT

Wow. 21 pages on this topic. Sorry, it's a bit too much for me to wade through to get recommendations.
I could be in the market for new screen(s) soon (if or when Apple release a new mac Pro).
So... Anyone who is up to speed in this area ...
Would someone be kind enough to post a summary list of recommendations?


----------



## R. Soul

GdT said:


> Wow. 21 pages on this topic. Sorry, it's a bit too much for me to wade through to get recommendations.
> I could be in the market for new screen(s) soon (if or when Apple release a new mac Pro).
> So... Anyone who is up to speed in this area ...
> Would someone be kind enough to post a summary list of recommendations?


Apart from the odd mention of Dell and LG, pretty much the only ones mentioned are 3 Philips monitors.

BDM4065UC - which is last years model.
BDM4350UC - Current year, but 43" instead of 40"
BDM4037UW - Brand new curved 40". It has some issues with ghosting on fast moving images, which puts me off though.


----------



## jononotbono

I'm ordering a BDM4350UC tomorrow morning.


----------



## JeffvR

R. Soul said:


> Apart from the odd mention of Dell and LG, pretty much the only ones mentioned are 3 Philips monitors.
> 
> BDM4065UC - which is last years model.
> BDM4350UC - Current year, but 43" instead of 40"
> BDM4037UW - Brand new curved 40". It has some issues with ghosting on fast moving images, which puts me off though.



I'm wondering if people have experience with this one https://iiyama.com/gl_en/products/prolite-x4071uhsu-b1/


----------



## jononotbono

Ok, I have ordered a brand new BDM4350UC. Arriving tomorrow. Excitement has been fully left off the chain.
Man, talk about weird timing. Another one of my Viewsonic VX2880ml 4k 28 inch screens just died. That's the 8th one in about 9 months! Unbelievable.Back to 1 screen and a crap TV for the day.

The moral of this 21 page story... Don't buy cheap shit.


----------



## URL

I use Dell 27'monitors and need a big one, Jono give a report, how things go with you new monitor
Nice price in Sweden for BDM4350UC


----------



## GdT

R. Soul said:


> Apart from the odd mention of Dell and LG, pretty much the only ones mentioned are 3 Philips monitors.
> 
> BDM4065UC - which is last years model.
> BDM4350UC - Current year, but 43" instead of 40"
> BDM4037UW - Brand new curved 40". It has some issues with ghosting on fast moving images, which puts me off though.


Thanks R.Soul for the summary. Much apprreciated.
I am still waiting to see if/what Apple produce for a new Mac Pro
Looks like Thunderbolt 3 is the way to go.


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> I use Dell 27'monitors and need a big one, Jono give a report, how things go with you new monitor
> Nice price in Sweden for BDM4350UC



I shall report back soon.


----------



## JeffvR

URL said:


> I use Dell 27'monitors and need a big one, Jono give a report, how things go with you new monitor
> Nice price in Sweden for BDM4350UC


Just ordered the same one. It's 599 euros incl. VAT in the Netherlands.


----------



## URL

JeffvR said:


> Just ordered the same one. It's 599 euros incl. VAT in the Netherlands.



Oboy that is a really nice price- 755 euro.. in Sweden and that is cheap for Sweden for the spec.


----------



## jononotbono

charlieclouser said:


> Get three of them, and have Logic in huge-mode in the center, four slaves at 1920x1080 tiled on the left, and on the right have two 1920x1080 displays worth of ProTools on the bottom with two more Logic displays above for Markers and Video or whatever.
> 
> That's the equivalent of one 4k display in the center and eight (!!!) 1920x1080 displays on the sides! All that for three grand and three outlets on your power strip.
> 
> Very sweet.



I am now leaning toward this way of thinking. Sink them in the desk and bask in Pixels.


----------



## jononotbono

I can't express in words quite how amazing this feels to sit in front of but here's a photo with my new Philips 4k 43 inch...


----------



## Killiard

Great beard of Zeus!!!! 

I want one.


----------



## wcreed51

Congratulations Jono!


----------



## J-M

Woah... :O


----------



## InLight-Tone

Very nice, you could probably get a tan while composing!


----------



## R. Soul

Johnson might just be right. 

No issues with burn in Jono? There's a few negative Amazon reviews mentioning it.
I'm slightly worried 4k 40"+ is not ready for prime time yet


----------



## jononotbono

No burn in at all. I bought it brand new after past experiences with dodgy refurbed cheap monitors. I've only been writing with it for a couple of hours so will let you know what it's like after more experience but I am freaking loving it so far. Total joy.


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> I can't express in words quite how amazing this feels to sit in front of but here's a photo with my new Philips 4k 43 inch...



Oh gud are you working for NSA...that is so awesome do you have all screens in their full potential, what kind of graphic card do you use, the only prob for me is I have to make new place for the speakers.
Very nice indeed!


----------



## tack

Need one of these at 100Hz. Then I'm in. I can sacrifice G-SYNC, but I couldn't possibly go back to 60Hz.

@jononotbono are those flanks 27"? I run my 27" flanks in portrait mode, which is a little weird looking (although nice for viewing scores), but if I had them in landscape mode they would block my speakers. I was a little worried if I put my speakers on taller stands that raised them up another 14" (so they were much higher above ear level) my stereo field would take a hit.

(Speakers are Focal CMS65, and Focal _really_ recommends the tweeter be at ear level.)


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> Oh gud are you working for NSA...that is so awesome do you have all screens in their full potential, what kind of graphic card do you use, the only prob for me is I have to make new place for the speakers.
> Very nice indeed!



Can't really talk about my NSA work but I'm using a GTX960 at the minute but may look into flashing a GFX card (if I don't get a Mac Pro 6,1 at some point). The main screen is at 4k and the side monitors are at 2.5k (although they are 4k monitors). The TV on wall is 1080p.


----------



## jononotbono

tack said:


> Need one of these at 100Hz. Then I'm in. I can sacrifice G-SYNC, but I couldn't possibly go back to 60Hz.
> 
> @jononotbono are those flanks 27"? I run my 27" flanks in portrait mode, which is a little weird looking (although nice for viewing scores), but if I had them in landscape mode they would block my speakers. I was a little worried if I put my speakers on taller stands that raised them up another 14" (so they were much higher above ear level) my stereo field would take a hit.
> 
> (Speakers are Focal CMS65, and Focal _really_ recommends the tweeter be at ear level.)



They are actually 28inch displays. I actually elevated my Adam monitors above the screens and currently on some Mo Pads angled downwards. The stereo positioning is fine but I am going to buy some ISO Pads for better isolation when I can afford it. They also allow for steeper angles which I welcome. I guess if you are worried about compromising the Stereo field just try it and see what happens. Another option is to sink the screens into the desk but the 43 inch is MASSIVE so you would probably have to sink them pretty deeply and possibly raise your monitors as well.


----------



## tack

Hm, another option might be to buy 25" displays for the flanks. These are about the same width as the height of a 43" so would work in portrait mode without looking silly.

I've read enough of the BDM4350UC to scare me away even if I wasn't holding out for 100Hz, but I'm glad to have discovered the option of a 43"+2x25" configuration that will give me a sizeable bump in real-estate without requiring a change to my speaker positioning.

I'll still be curious to hear your thoughts after you've used it for a couple weeks.


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah sure thing. I'll report back.


----------



## JeffvR

This is my setup right now. Really happy with it  Above is my old 27" screen


----------



## Jetzer

^^Nice! @JeffvR


----------



## greggybud

I recently upgraded to 3 ultra-wides. (2) 34 inch and (1) 29 inch all at 2560x1080. This replaces 4 old monitors. I don't think I would ever go back to anything else. The low profile is wonderful allowing the audio monitors to sit at ear level with little reflection compromise. Of course since the 2 main monitors are slightly tilted upwards, that means I have to slightly tip both monitors upwards to keep them together. 

Working with Cubase9, utilizing 1-3 mix consoles, plus key and drum editing, having enough real estate is important. Most sample editing is done with Wavelab 9, which is open at the same time on the 3rd monitor.


----------



## tack

On the subject of large 4k monitors, it looks like there are a couple new options coming to market shortly:

LG 43UD79-B - not a lot about this one yet
Viewsonic VX4380-4K - this one seems to go up to 75Hz (Edit: ah, but not at 4K).
Both IPS panels. I have my eye on the Viewsonic just because of the high refresh rate. (Only 75Hz at lower resolutions. Still no high refresh rate option at 4k.)


----------



## R. Soul

tack said:


> On the subject of large 4k monitors, it looks like there are a couple new options coming to market shortly:
> 
> LG 43UD79-B - not a lot about this one yet


IPS - $700-800 - 9th May.
I think I might just have to wait this one out.
I quite like LG, and quite dislike Philips, so....


----------



## R. Soul

Tack was right about not much info about the LG monitor. As a matter of fact I contacted LG UK and not only could they not provide any info on it, they also didn't know a UK price or even if it was going to be released in UK.
Only LG site which does provide info is the Ukraine one


----------



## URL

I'm locking for a 32" monitor 4k if possible, have tried to push in a 40 "but it is not possible for my speakers, anyone who can recommend a 32" monitor?


----------



## Karsten Vogt

What's your budget?


----------



## URL

800 euro...


----------



## URL

What about this one, users?
*BenQ 32" 4K LED BL3201PT*


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Good alrounder. Users and reviews talk about an unperfect brightness control.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1607952/qnix-uhd3216r-4k-matte-ahva-with-amd-free-sync#
This one seems to be the best bang for the buck right now. I ordered this one, should arrive next week.
32", 4k, AVHA panel = 395$. 

I went for this one because there currently is no perfect 32" 4k monitor available right now within my budget range (about 1000$).


----------



## URL

Thanks I will check.


----------



## URL

Where did you buy this monitor?


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/262565984941?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## macmac

Here's a question for those of you with large monitors with the keyboard controller in front of you...

How did you manage so that your sitting position is high enough to see the monitor yet your legs still fit under the keyboard? With my 30", I had to raise my chair so that I didn't strain my neck, and that made my legs too high to go under the controller, so I had to move it to the side. (My desk height is 29.5".) Thanks.


----------



## greggybud

macmac said:


> Here's a question for those of you with large monitors with the keyboard controller in front of you...
> 
> How did you manage so that your sitting position is high enough to see the monitor yet your legs still fit under the keyboard? With my 30", I had to raise my chair so that I didn't strain my neck, and that made my legs too high to go under the controller, so I had to move it to the side. (My desk height is 29.5".) Thanks.



is a desk necessary?
my 2 LG's are relatively low but slightly angled upwards. and since they are also angled inwards to form very slight "v" (sort of like a substitute for curved monitors) they also have to be slightly tilted inwards or you would have a gap at the top of the monitors.

There is no neck strain and the view is slightly down. The Mackies (not the Electro Voices that are on the outside of the Mackies) are at exact ear height level and also form a 4 foot equal distance triangle which to me is very important. 

The problem I see with a lot of set-ups is if you believe or respect the basic triangle rule, large monitors can get in the way of optimum monitor placement. Even with this set-up it's far from perfect because even though the Mackies are much higher than the top of the video monitors, and set back by about 2 feet, I'm sure reflections caused by the video monitors adversely effect my listening.

For production, composition and mixing, I have never been very sold on custom desks with roll-out keyboard controllers and mixer directly in front. Mixing, yes. But considering how much time I spend mixing vs. everything else...it just seems that my main mixer which is to the left in the photo, is in a good spot.


----------



## JeffvR

macmac said:


> Here's a question for those of you with large monitors with the keyboard controller in front of you...
> 
> How did you manage so that your sitting position is high enough to see the monitor yet your legs still fit under the keyboard? With my 30", I had to raise my chair so that I didn't strain my neck, and that made my legs too high to go under the controller, so I had to move it to the side. (My desk height is 29.5".) Thanks.



I don't have this problem. I'm 1,83m and the bottom of my keyboard is at 66cm. I fit underneath easily and I don't need to look up to my 43" screen. I do have to look up a lot to my upper screen but that's for video only. With this size you need a desk that has 1 layer. I have some IsoAcoustic stands so my speakers are at ear height though.


----------



## macmac

Thanks. My controller is on a long table lower than the desk, not on the desk. That's where my leg space would be tight. So I have it to the side of the desk on the secretary return (which came with the desk set for when there were typewriters there).  I put my mixer on my desk to the side. When I got the larger monitor I had to alter the layout back so that I could comfortably see it without hurting my neck.

So true about the larger monitors competing with monitor layout. I do adhere to the triangle rule.

Interesting food for thought about not having a desk at all. Mine is a 3-piece oak desk set that I bought back in the early 90s which still serves me well despite the higher monitor.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Speaking to @jononotbono he's loving his Phillips monitor. Has anyone else gone with this model? 
I'm having to upgrade pretty much everything this year. I did think how the bigger the screen the more it could impact the position of the speakers and the listening position. Need that triangle don't we!


----------



## jononotbono

I am indeed loving the 43inch screen. Game changer. I'm actually considering 2 more and then raising my Adam monitors higher and on ISO stands angled down. I've also gone to two iPads with Metagrid controlling Cubase now which I am loving so much



. 

My right hand 28 inch screen has died (cheap view sonic) so I am thinking it's basically I sign that I need another 43 Inch 4k!


----------



## ChristianM

For main monitor, I use a LG 38UC99, 3840*1600, it's perfect format for me (24/10).


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Well the Phillips has been ordered. That's right, I've actually bought something.


----------



## R. Soul

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Well the Phillips has been ordered. That's right, I've actually bought something.


What do you think of it? 

I'm getting a tad frustrated with the lack of info on the 43" LG monitor so might just have to go for the Phillips one.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

R. Soul said:


> What do you think of it?
> 
> I'm getting a tad frustrated with the lack of info on the 43" LG monitor so might just have to go for the Phillips one.


Hoping it will turn up in a few days time according to Amazon


----------



## kavinsky

actually monitors blocking the speakers is the biggest issue for me(when positioned in landscape mode).
I know workflow is the bigger concern for most people here, but personally I can't justify any compromises in sound.
with that being said, upright stacked monitors is the only way to go for me.
raising the speakers up is not helping much, they really start to sound funny when you raise the tweeter above ear level(even if angled down).
Plus I love my neck/spine too much, so lowering the monitors is not the option aswell.


----------



## tack

kavinsky said:


> actually monitors blocking the speakers is the biggest issue for me(when positioned in landscape mode).


This is something I struggle with too. I run my flank displays in portrait mode for this very reason. But it looks kinda silly. 







I decided (earlier in this thread I think) that if I went with a 43" center display I'd get two 25" flanks which would match the height of the 43” when in portrait mode and not be any wider than what I currently have. My speakers are already about as widely spread as I'd want them (although I have no complaints at all about image).


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Phillips has turned up today. At the moment I've got it connected via HDMI but I do have Thunderbolt on my Macbook. Is that a better option to connect that way? Newbie, sorry. Last TV/Monitor I bought was 10 years ago


----------



## samphony

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Phillips has turned up today. At the moment I've got it connected via HDMI but I do have Thunderbolt on my Macbook. Is that a better option to connect that way? Newbie, sorry. Last TV I bought was 10 years ago



I would connect it via a DisplayPort to Mini DisplayPort 1.2 it will cost you between 10-20 bucks on amazon. The HDMI only delivers [email protected] whereas DisplayPort delivers [email protected]!
fps=Frames per Second


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Thanks Samphony, Ordered from Amazon. Cheers


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Touch wood, no burn-in issues with the phillips. It's only been a few days, but fantastic to have all the plugins I need visible as well as my logic arrangement/mixer window.
It's going to help my workflow more than I thought. Got it running at 60fps with the 1.2 display port.


----------



## R. Soul

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Touch wood, no burn-in issues with the phillips. It's only been a few days, but fantastic to have all the plugins I need visible as well as my logic arrangement/mixer window.
> It's going to help my workflow more than I thought. Got it running at 60fps with the 1.2 display port.


Good to know. Maybe the burn in issue is not that common after all. 
I guess it's always a case of the 2 people who have an issue being very vocal about it and the other 98 just get on with the lives.

I'm going to see how the LG monitor compares. It looks like it'll be out around 19th and you actually pre-order it now for £649 at Overclockers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Hey, is anyone using a (flashed) card to drive a 4K monitor @ 60Hz in a 5,1 Mac Pro?

There are some people located in Los Angeles (Macvidcards.com) who sell flashed PC cards, but they're $400 or something, which is too much for me - especially for a card that could be one OS update from not working. It's really an experiment.

Someone on ebay sells a Radeon card for about $200 that has native support, but it'll only do 30Hz.


----------



## resound

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Hey, is anyone using a (flashed) card to drive a 4K monitor @ 60Hz in a 5,1 Mac Pro?
> 
> There are some people located in Los Angeles (Macvidcards.com) who sell flashed PC cards, but they're $400 or something, which is too much for me - especially for a card that could be one OS update from not working. It's really an experiment.
> 
> Someone on ebay sells a Radeon card for about $200 that has native support, but it'll only do 30Hz.


I looked into those flashed cards but I decided to go with a standard GTX960. So far I've had no problems, other than not being able to see the boot screen.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Thanks.

I looked it up. Does it do 4K @ 60Hz? What adapter and monitor?


----------



## resound

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I looked it up. Does it do 4K @ 60Hz? What adapter and monitor?


Yea I am running my Phillips 288P 4K @ 60Hz through the DisplayPort connection.


----------



## tack

A tiny bit more on the new 43" LG 43UD79-B. Still think I'm going to hold out for a 4K or 5K that does 100Hz. I might be waiting a long time. :(


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

And thanks a second time, resound.

Can you tell me which GTX960 you have? I see there are a lot of them.

Also, are you using an adapter from DisplayPort to HDMI?


----------



## resound

Nick Batzdorf said:


> And thanks a second time, resound.
> 
> Can you tell me which GTX960 you have? I see there are a lot of them.
> 
> Also, are you using an adapter from DisplayPort to HDMI?


No problem!

I have the Nvidia Geforce GTX960 SSC. No adapter, my monitor has a DisplayPort input so I am using the DisplayPort cable that came with the monitor. I had issues at first, but then found out I had to set my monitor to Display 1.2 rather than 1.1 and now it works great at 60Hz.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Okay, so that's what I have to find out: do MDP->HDMI converters create fongula.


----------



## ChristianM

I have installed a NVidia 980TI macvidcards and I have the boot screen (in my case, 3840 * 1600, 60 or 75HZ). The only thing, you have to select on the screen the type of port before starting the Mac (the first time only).


----------



## wcreed51

I've heard come people report that they had trouble with the included DP cable, so getting a good one is cheap insurance against unneeded frustration.


----------



## ChristianM

wcreed51 said:


> I've heard come people report that they had trouble with the included DP cable, so getting a good one is cheap insurance against unneeded frustration.



I dont know if it's for me, but I have no trouble here with DP cable from macvidcards.


----------



## jonathanwright

So, I bought the Philips BDM4350 to connect to my iMac Late 2013. According to the Apple documentation I should be able to run it, but all I get is a screen full of distorted colours.

The screen works at the iMac's native resolution, but as soon as I select the PHL BDM4350 display option, it goes haywire. I also don't have the option to set it to 60 Hertz.

I'm using the display port connection. 

Any suggestions? Am I doing something wrong, or is my iMac not capable or running 4k?


----------



## JeffvR

jonathanwright said:


> So, I bought the Philips BDM4350 to connect to my iMac Late 2013. According to the Apple documentation I should be able to run it, but all I get is a screen full of distorted colours.
> 
> The screen works at the iMac's native resolution, but as soon as I select the PHL BDM4350 display option, it goes haywire. I also don't have the option to set it to 60 Hertz.
> 
> I'm using the display port connection.
> 
> Any suggestions? Am I doing something wrong, or is my iMac not capable or running 4k?


Try to set the display itself to Displayport 1.2


----------



## jononotbono

jonathanwright said:


> So, I bought the Philips BDM4350 to connect to my iMac Late 2013. According to the Apple documentation I should be able to run it, but all I get is a screen full of distorted colours.
> 
> The screen works at the iMac's native resolution, but as soon as I select the PHL BDM4350 display option, it goes haywire. I also don't have the option to set it to 60 Hertz.
> 
> I'm using the display port connection.
> 
> Any suggestions? Am I doing something wrong, or is my iMac not capable or running 4k?



Not sure about the iMac but you have to go into the Screen menu to enable 60Hz.


----------



## jonathanwright

JeffvR said:


> Try to set the display itself to Displayport 1.2



Already done, hasn't made a difference I'm afraid.



jononotbono said:


> Not sure about the iMac but you have to go into the Screen menu to enable 60Hz.



When the display is set to iMac, it's in 60 Hertz, when I change it to the Philips, it's set at a maximum of 30 Hertz.

After a couple of searches online, a few people have been having issues with this model.


----------



## jononotbono

jonathanwright said:


> Already done, hasn't made a difference I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> When the display is set to iMac, it's in 60 Hertz, when I change it to the Philips, it's set at a maximum of 30 Hertz.
> 
> After a couple of searches online, a few people have been having issues with this model.



Unfortunately I don't know anything about iMacs. I know when I set mine up I had to select Display Port 1.2 and Turn on 60 HZ (on the actual Philips sub menu) but something to bear in mind, the cable. Is it the right Cable? I have had problems in the past with wrong cables. It could also just be the iMac and maybe it doesn't support 4k? Hope you sort it. This screen has changed my musical life!


----------



## jonathanwright

Cheers jono.

I've been through everything, the cable is DP1.2, all my settings are correct, after reading up online it appears it's because my iMac uses Thunderbolt 1.

Really disappointed, as I was looking forward to a huge screen. Can't really justify a new Mac yet to run one though!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Jono, it may be Thunderbolt 1, but you might try an HDMI 2 cable that's certified for ethernet, bla bla bla.

Also, SwitchResX can sometimes get higher resolutions that the Mac control panel doesn't show. It takes some fooling around to let you put in custom resolutions. http://www.madrau.com (free trial, only $16 if you keep it as I did).

I'm going through a similar battle right now, although my setup is different.


----------



## jonathanwright

Thanks for the tips Nick, I've sent the monitor back now. Think I'm going to wait for a Mac desktop update for now.


----------



## rrichard63

Several people have mentioned curved monitors, mostly to praise them. But don't they make it more difficult to position the screen in relationship to the speakers, so as not to interfere with the sound yet still be close enough to see?


----------



## mwarsell

Didn't read the 24 pages in this thread, but I currently have two old 20" Samsungs. Or 1 since the other one just started this flickering thing. Probably end of life. I am on PC with i7 and no GPU. What would be a good way to upgrade regarding monitors here? Can my PC run a 4k monitor? Do I need a dedicated GPU? Will things get better if I get one 28" 4k?


----------



## Karsten Vogt

I'd get a dedicated GPU and keep both 20" Samsungs as long as they work. 1050 Nvidia for minimal noise and good outputs. With a one screen setup I'd consider a 1030.

4k is great. I'm currently working with a 4k 32" (non-curved). I'll buy curved one next time but there is no 32" curved available right now.


----------



## R. Soul

mwarsell said:


> Didn't read the 24 pages in this thread, but I currently have two old 20" Samsungs. Or 1 since the other one just started this flickering thing. Probably end of life. I am on PC with i7 and no GPU. What would be a good way to upgrade regarding monitors here? Can my PC run a 4k monitor? Do I need a dedicated GPU? Will things get better if I get one 28" 4k?


I'm no expert but in order to run 60 hz, you need a displayport 1.2 or HDMI 1.4 or later. And you don't want less than 60 hz, cause then you are getting a lot of jerky motion. I have a last gen £100-ish graphics card, which does support it, but I think that's about minimum, so I doubt your built in GPU supports it.
I have tried both a 32" 1440p monitor and a 43" 4k monitor. There's no way I'd want anything below 40" if it has a 4k resolution, unless you have eagle eyes. The text gets tiny at 28".
I personally like 32", but you should definitely get something bigger than 20". I'd say 27" or larger is ideal.


----------



## mwarsell

Yeah I was thinking 27" or 28" 4k. Is there a fanless GPU that runs that display? I can't stand another fan in the system.


----------



## jononotbono

I would not bother with a 28 inch 4K. I have one and it's set to 2.5k. You won't be able to read anything. Well, you can, if you sit 4 inches away from the screen. It's hard work.

I'm about to invest in an Nvidia 1070 GFX card. It works with Pascal drivers and I think it's officially supported with the Mac Pro 5,1. It also supports up to 4 x 4K screens. Anything to try and make the Cubase GUI run better.


----------



## mwarsell

Looking at the curved Philips 40" 4k and Nvidia 1030. Best bang for buck atm?


----------



## jononotbono

I bought the non curved 43 inch Philips so actually have no idea what the curved would be like. Hopefully someone else can help!


----------



## PaulBrimstone

It's time to upgrade! I'm seriously tempted by @jononotbono ’s 43-inch Phillips but the LG 43UD79-B seems to be getting a lot of traction, at least according to BandH. Also, it is a bit cheaper. I know @tack was looking at that option a while back. Does anyone have any experience with the LG? Jono, any updated intel on your Philips — is it still the bee's knees? No light bleed or dead pixels or whatever? I'll be connecting to a Mac Pro trashcan via DisplayPort, I guess.


----------



## whinecellar

I got the flat 40" Philips March 2016 (BDM4065UC) and while the image quality has been stunning, it has recently started having some "splotchy" sections when displaying white/light areas. It's not noticeable much of the time, but when you have a big uniform area onscreen - like an empty template - you can see it. Not sure what's causing it, but I'm not happy about it. Just makes me more mad that better quality mfrs. like Samsung aren't making large 4k computer monitors. TVs, yes - monitors, no... and there is a difference.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

whinecellar said:


> I got the flat 40" Philips March 2016 (BDM4065UC) and while the image quality has been stunning, it has recently started having some "splotchy" sections when displaying white/light areas. It's not noticeable much of the time, but when you have a big uniform area onscreen - like an empty template - you can see it. Not sure what's causing it, but I'm not happy about it. Just makes me more mad that better quality mfrs. like Samsung aren't making large 4k computer monitors. TVs, yes - monitors, no... and there is a difference.


Thanks for the input, @whinecellar. That is a bummer and I suppose too late to send it back under warranty. Coming off Apple Cinema displays, I have to admit I'm very wary of the more consumer-grade displays.


----------



## jononotbono

PaulBrimstone said:


> It's time to upgrade! I'm seriously tempted by @jononotbono ’s 43-inch Phillips but the LG 43UD79-B seems to be getting a lot of traction, at least according to BandH. Also, it is a bit cheaper. I know @tack was looking at that option a while back. Does anyone have any experience with the LG? Jono, any updated intel on your Phillips — is it still the bee's knees? No light bleed or dead pixels or whatever? I'll be connecting to a Mac Pro trashcan via DisplayPort, I guess.



The experience with the 43 inch is still the game changer it was the day I bought it!


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Ditto, Jono convinced me of the phillips and it's been an absolute game changer in my workflow.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

jononotbono said:


> The experience with the 43 inch is still the game changer it was the day I bought it!


Good to hear, @jononotbono and @Kaufmanmoon. Size matters, right? Cheers.


----------



## R. Soul

PaulBrimstone said:


> It's time to upgrade! I'm seriously tempted by @jononotbono ’s 43-inch Phillips but the LG 43UD79-B seems to be getting a lot of traction, at least according to BandH. Also, it is a bit cheaper. I know @tack was looking at that option a while back. Does anyone have any experience with the LG? Jono, any updated intel on your Phillips — is it still the bee's knees? No light bleed or dead pixels or whatever? I'll be connecting to a Mac Pro trashcan via DisplayPort, I guess.


Cheaper? In UK the LG is around £100 more than the Philips.

Anyway, I had the LG for a few weeks but sent it back. Great monitor, no dead pixels on mine, but I figured out it was just too massive for me. I settled for a 32" 1440p BenQ in the end. Ideally I would have liked a 34-35" inch but they only ones that size are ultrawide's unfortunately.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

R. Soul said:


> Cheaper? In UK the LG is around £100 more than the Philips.
> 
> Anyway, I had the LG for a few weeks but sent it back. Great monitor, no dead pixels on mine, but I figured out it was just too massive for me. I settled for a 32" 1440p BenQ in the end. Ideally I would have liked a 34-35" inch but they only ones that size are ultrawide's unfortunately.


Hi Peter, thanks for the reply. I'm living elsewhere and have seen some price fluctuations, but you're right, today the Philips is showing cheaper. How was the LG build quality — nice and solid? I have to be picky ahead of time, because where I'm located it is too expensive to return large unwanted items.


----------



## R. Soul

PaulBrimstone said:


> Hi Peter, thanks for the reply. I'm living elsewhere and have seen some price fluctuations, but you're right, today the Philips is showing cheaper. How was the LG build quality — nice and solid? I have to be picky ahead of time, because where I'm located it is too expensive to return large unwanted items.


Build quality was good. I didn't thoroughly test it as I quickly realised it wasn't for me but I had no issues with burn in or other glaring faults. 
I did a 300 mile round trip in order to return mine as I found out the hard way that a courier would cost me £60+ and still not cover damage on monitors. Usually I order everything from Amazon as they are easy to deal with and cover return costs, but in UK the LG monitor can only be bought through 1 shop.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

R. Soul said:


> Build quality was good. I didn't thoroughly test it as I quickly realised it wasn't for me but I had no issues with burn in or other glaring faults.
> I did a 300 mile round trip in order to return mine as I found out the hard way that a courier would cost me £60+ and still not cover damage on monitors. Usually I order everything from Amazon as they are easy to deal with and cover return costs, but in UK the LG monitor can only be bought through 1 shop.


Ouch. You should try desert island life like me — returns cost $300–400 a pop, argh. There again, with the size of these displays, I could use them as a raft.


----------



## jononotbono

PaulBrimstone said:


> Size matters, right?



Well, I'm thinking about getting another two of these things in the next year so perhaps it does?


----------



## PaulBrimstone

jononotbono said:


> Well, I'm thinking about getting another two of these things in the next year so perhaps it does?


Blimey @jononotbono , then the size of your HOUSE will matter, too. I'm expecting just one of these babies will also serve to block out a pesky window that's been bothering me in the music room, but three???!!!


----------



## jononotbono

PaulBrimstone said:


> Blimey @jononotbono , then the size of your HOUSE will matter, too. I'm expecting just one of these babies will also serve to block out a pesky window that's been bothering me in the music room, but three???!!!



I am currently in the Lab and have just formatted my OSX drive and reinstalling everything on my Mac Pro. It's a serious pain to do but I have been experiencing a lot of instability and I want to know what is causing it. I'm only telling you this because a factor why I haven't bought a second yet is because of Cubase GUI lagginess and I don't know whether it's my GFX card and these bad boys are 4k so I'm kind of thinking about getting a Mac Pro 6,1 before I pull the trigger on any more of these 43 inch screens. They are are massive!


----------



## PaulBrimstone

jononotbono said:


> I am currently in the Lab and have just formatted my OSX drive and reinstalling everything on my Mac Pro. It's a serious pain to do but I have been experiencing a lot of instability and I want to know what is causing it. I'm only telling you this because a factor why I haven't bought a second yet is because of Cubase GUI lagginess and I don't know whether it's my GFX card and these bad boys are 4k so I'm kind of thinking about getting a Mac Pro 6,1 before I pull the trigger on any more of these 43 inch screens. They are are massive!


If I pull the trigger on the Philips I'll be sure to let you know how it runs with a 6,1. However, I'm on Logic Pro, so can't comment on Cubase GUI.


----------



## pmountford

Using a couple of philips bdm43's here and loving them. One 12 months old the other just a couple. All positive and would recommend. Pixel size just that tiny bit bigger than the 40 inch 4k tv i used before which is a positive.


----------



## ckiraly

Sorry I'm late to this thread, but I'd like to suggest a different approach. I went through a couple of monitors (LG 23" 1920x1080, Samsung 28" 4k) without being happy. At least my eyes were not. So I decided to evaluate many monitors at local stores and calculated what the pixels-per-inch (ppi) of the monitors I (eye) liked were. I also kept track of what my viewing distance range would be (1-3ft). For me, I came up with 100ppi ±10p which was comfortable on my eyes at my viewing distance. Then I looked for monitors with that ppi spec and figured what size after. I settled on a Dell U2717D 2.5k which my eyes love. Are there other monitors that would have worked, sure. Am I happy with my purchase, ABSOLUTELY!! And so are my eyes. No more fatigue after hours and hours. I hope this helps.


----------



## wcreed51

It may be different now, but when I was looking NO stores had 4k monitors in stock to look at


----------



## jononotbono

Thinking about one of these Acer 27 inch T272HL bmjjz Touchscreens to become my Midi Controller. Anyone got any experience with one?


----------



## Soundhound

Will you be using Metagrid for that, Jono?


----------



## jononotbono

Soundhound said:


> Will you be using Metagrid for that, Jono?



Not with this because sadly the MG Devs aren't making MG for anything but IOS, but I'm not going to stop using Metagrid. I love it. I'm just really interested in having a large Touch Screen so was looking into a touchscreen that is pretty decent.


----------



## Soundhound

Ah, got it. I'd seen a Spitfire cribs video a while ago with Andy Gray? (I think) he was using a touchscreen to draw cc automation (and more) in Logic. I did a little research and he was using Touch Base Driver to get it to work with OS X. It's on my to do list, which is about the length of War and Peace I'm afraid. Are you on PCs?


----------



## jononotbono

Soundhound said:


> Ah, got it. I'd seen a Spitfire cribs video a while ago with Andy Gray? (I think) he was using a touchscreen to draw cc automation (and more) in Logic. I did a little research and he was using Touch Base Driver to get it to work with OS X. It's on my to do list, which is about the length of War and Peace I'm afraid. Are you on PCs?



I actually hated how finicky Andy Gray's touch screen looked when he drew CC automation in with his fingers. I'm thinking using Lemur with a massive touch screen is the way to go. I'm not really a fan of Touch screen Faders and Knobs for riding the main CCs culprits (physical faders for that) but the control Reverbs, Mics and Pan settings would be great. And obviously just creating grids assigned to Macros and Key commands is a Touch Screens forte. I'm using a Mac Pro 5,1 and a PC. Will likely build another PC in the next 12 months.


----------



## Soundhound

I hadn't looked that closely at the video, I'll look again. I got one of the FaderCntrl units that one of the VI members has been making and it's been working great. I've also gotten used to having Metagrid on two iPads, I haven't created anything as complex as the setups you've done on yours, but simple as it is, it's really become a part of how I work and I'm adding things as I go. I do like the idea of being able control plugins etc on touchscreen, so one of these days I'll get around to trying it out. Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## pmountford

@jononotbono Ive had an Acer 24" touchscreen (i think its the same model - away from studio atm so cant check) for a couple of years and can recommend. I briefly had a philips touchscreen but returned because it had a bezel which the acer doesnt so your fingers can go right up to the edge. The other consideration is that I'm sure the resolution is 1080p so on a 27" its a pretty large pixel size hence why I went for the little brother. To me that's a fare amount of desk space taken up so bigger is not always better which pushes those 4k monitors further back! But each to their own.


----------



## jononotbono

pmountford said:


> @jononotbono Ive had an Acer 24" touchscreen (i think its the same model - away from studio atm so cant check) for a couple of years and can recommend. I briefly had a philips touchscreen but returned because it had a bezel which the acer doesnt so your fingers can go right up to the edge. The other consideration is that I'm sure the resolution is 1080p so on a 27" its a pretty large pixel size hence why I went for the little brother. To me that's a fare amount of desk space taken up so bigger is not always better which pushes those 4k monitors further back! But each to their own.



Good point. Perhaps a 23 inch or something is much more suitable for this. I'm using a couple of iPads at the minute and I would love to have one main touch screen and possibly have the iPads doing other things.


----------



## jononotbono

Ok, I'm thinking about Touchscreens again. Anything new or recommended since last being in this thread? This Spitfire Trevor Morris video shows him using a large Acer touch screen. Basically something like this would be perfect...


----------



## Creston

I'm in the market for a big 4k too. Any new players on the scene?


----------



## jononotbono

Also is 1080p a good choice for a Touch screen? I mean, The Slate Raven is 1080p so it must be acceptable for this kind of thing?


----------



## jononotbono

I've decided this is going to be the touch screen for me...

Acer T272HL


----------



## Origin8tor

This works for me, its a U3818DW. I wear glasses and need a big screen.


----------



## mac

Origin8tor said:


> This works for me, its a U3818DW. I wear glasses and need a big screen.



I'm tempted to throw the imac under the desk and go this route. It's hard to tell if things will appear smaller at that res, compared to my 5k imac though. I wouldn't want the interface to look any smaller, but with the 1600 vertical size, am I right in guessing it would look the same as the 5k imac?


----------



## Origin8tor

mac said:


> I'm tempted to throw the imac under the desk and go this route. It's hard to tell if things will appear smaller at that res, compared to my 5k imac though. I wouldn't want the interface to look any smaller, but with the 1600 vertical size, am I right in guessing it would look the same as the 5k imac?


I've no idea I'm afraid as I use a PC, according to the spec this is 1.25" larger height-wise than the 27" imac. The picture doesn't really do it justice, it is very large and nicely readable for my ageing eyes. It also comes with a piece of software (on windows at least) that makes virtual monitors, which is nice for video pip or running a web browser in say 1/3 of the screen.


----------



## wcreed51

I see that Acer has a 43 incher for only $600. That's quite a deal!

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824011128


----------



## davidgary73

jononotbono said:


> I've decided this is going to be the touch screen for me...
> 
> Acer T272HL



Jono, did you buy the Acer T272HL yet? I just bought one and also bought the touch-base driver.

Studio One multitouch works but Logic and Ve pro but just only single touch. There’s a Mac app called Emulator2 where we can have multitouch with Ve pro or any DAW via CC etc. Probably not as good as Metagrid or CPU and hopefully Metagrid and CPU makers will make AU version for Logic users.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Hey guys, I've been following this conversation but don't remember if someone talks about monitor instead of TV. On a Facebook group almost everybody agreed monitor are much better than tv. any opinions or monitor to suggest?


----------



## jononotbono

davidgary73 said:


> Jono, did you buy the Acer T272HL yet? I just bought one and also bought the touch-base driver.
> 
> Studio One multitouch works but Logic and Ve pro but just only single touch. There’s a Mac app called Emulator2 where we can have multitouch with Ve pro or any DAW via CC etc. Probably not as good as Metagrid or CPU and hopefully Metagrid and CPU makers will make AU version for Logic users.



I haven't yet as I've been really busy working on a film. Having Multi touch isn't really something I'm too bothered about to be honest. I literally want a touch screen for assigning buttons to Macros and Key Commands. And some faders and a few X Y controllers. My intention isn't to use it for Mixing like a Slate Raven is designed to do. Just basically a big touch screen that allows access to every feature and command I use. The Acer seems perfect for this (especially with CPU).


----------



## davidgary73

jononotbono said:


> I haven't yet as I've been really busy working on a film. Having Multi touch isn't really something I'm too bothered about to be honest. I literally want a touch screen for assigning buttons to Macros and Key Commands. And some faders and a few X Y controllers. My intention isn't to use it for Mixing like a Slate Raven is designed to do. Just basically a big touch screen that allows access to every feature and command I use. The Acer seems perfect for this (especially with CPU).



CPU would be useful for you since you’re on Cubase. I would say get the touch screen whenever you can


----------



## jononotbono

davidgary73 said:


> CPU would be useful for you since you’re on Cubase. I would say get the touch screen whenever you can



CPU is the only way I am going with a Touch Screen App. It's utterly brilliant. Metagrid is fantastic but it's only for IOS. I will still use MG for when I am away and need to take my iPad with me. Also for connecting to other DAWs/Apps as it's really useful, for example, to have a basic template load for Final Cut (obviously I could create a custom template but this stuff takes time). Yeah, looking forward to buying the Acer.


----------



## PeterBaumann

I'm currently deciding between two ultrawide monitors, and was hoping others on here might have used one/both before. First is the https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01E5L8ON4/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2LA92LRMWT32N&colid=16E5WOCGBP4ZD&psc=0 (LG 34UC88) (£650), second is the https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01L98A326/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1TUCM39K24AK8&colid=16E5WOCGBP4ZD&psc=0 (Samsung LC34F791) (£720). Running costs are fairly similar, with the LG slightly ahead according to a Google search!

Anyone got any thoughts on either of these?

I'll be running the new monitor alongside my iMac 5k 27", so think the 34" ultrawide monitors should have roughly the same screen size. I also have a 23.5" Viewsonic monitor which I'm probably going to use just for video playback.


----------



## samphony

jononotbono said:


> CPU is the only way I am going with a Touch Screen App. It's utterly brilliant. Metagrid is fantastic but it's only for IOS. I will still use MG for when I am away and need to take my iPad with me. Also for connecting to other DAWs/Apps as it's really useful, for example, to have a basic template load for Final Cut (obviously I could create a custom template but this stuff takes time). Yeah, looking forward to buying the Acer.



@jononotbono 

There are a couple of touch screens available from 23“-27“ between 250-800 bucks. You could attach this to your Mac using touchinnovations Emulator 2 (lemur like App) or get an android box and connect these.


----------



## jononotbono

samphony said:


> @jononotbono
> 
> There are a couple of touch screens available from 23“-27“ between 250-800 bucks. You could attach this to your Mac using touchinnovations Emulator 2 (lemur like App) or get an android box and connect these.



I'm going to use CPU with a touch screen. It's $99. It works as a Plugin inside Cubase/Nuendo. Job done. It's amazing.


----------



## whinecellar

FWIW, a friend of mine is selling a Philips BDM4065UC (40" 4k many of us have mentioned in this thread). It's in great shape - just listed it in the forum classifieds. Cheers!


----------



## StillLife

CPU? Can anybody explain what that is? (Asuming people are not referring to the pc's processor...)


----------



## jononotbono

StillLife said:


> CPU? Can anybody explain what that is? (Asuming people are not referring to the pc's processor...)




https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLolDNJCVLptl-g_SGHgZpWzlXXAxriQ4u


----------



## StillLife

jononotbono said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLolDNJCVLptl-g_SGHgZpWzlXXAxriQ4u


Thank you! I learn and learn...


----------



## jononotbono

StillLife said:


> Thank you! I learn and learn...



Yeah check it out. It's essentially a Plugin that's built into a Cubase/Nuendo Instrument track which has been designed to drag onto a touch screen and is at 1080p. It's amazing because it essentially becomes a native part of Cubase and there is absolutely no need for Adhoc connections and 3rd party wifi connections (and loss of). You can also save the the instrument track presets just like an Instrument track and this means you can have so many different configurations of button layouts.


----------



## Vastman

4K all the way from now on! 49in LG 4K verdict? Awesome! 65in LG OLED? crystal clear from 5 to 8 feet... great secondary dual use screen...BIG but OMf'nG!!! I consider 4K a gamechanger for young old farts like me!

I've just begun putting my studio together, temporarily in the living room in my new Idaho digs and I've finally had the pleasure of hooking up both a 49in LG 4k and LG's 65in OLED... while some have said this is too big I find the 49in to be quite wonderful, and for under 500$, truly amazing. My video card is at least 4 to 6 old and a marginal performer in 4k and has some off the screen rendering issues but with a little fiddling I got things to fit on the screen. A new card is definitely in order though...as others have complained about things extending beyond the screen a bit. Will be ordering one of these silent PC monsters: Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti KalmX which is discussed here

My eyes are very tired. Big 4K screens change everything. Yes, the OLED IS too big for my temporary living room setup but it is soooooo clear! And sooooo much stuff can be laid out....Once I get a card capable of driving them both I plan on using the OLED as a more distant 6-8ft away wall mounted remotely adjustable secondary screen for all sorts of things, including video creation. The big room I ultimately plan on using, once spring rolls around can handle a more spacious settup.

I'm excitedly awaiting the arrival of two large sit/stand UpLift desks from The Human Solution. These will work nice with large 4k's...Standing while creating... grooving to the creation, being able to see the data away from a chair!!! My configuration is totally schlock right now as I left nearly everything in the bay area when I moved up here to help mom in her final days. For now, I'm just experimenting and smiling all the while...and it's nice to start fresh... explore new ways, unlike the old. Like the desks... ordered high quality desk mountable booms for my mics, pads, etc.... all of which will move up and down with the desks... like the monitors (audio & video)... Exciting times!

Putting mouse speed on "fast" is definitely a big help with these behemoths...Also, maybe an ipad sized trackpad setup??? Definitely need to explore speedy ways to move around the screen... Now if they just made a hand gestured laser controller/mousey thing for such screens...LG's magic remote does this and it's wicked fast to get around the screen...

Much more elaborate layouts on the screens are possible... And because lots more can be on the screen at one time I really don't have a problem looking around for it...much quicker if stuff is already there than stopping and clicking to bring something new up! Hell, I can SEE stuff, which is more than I could say on my dual/triple screen settups over the years which actually took up more desk space!

I will really miss Sonar's "screensets" which are perfect for instantaneously reconfiguring elaborate layout configurations that are possible now...but maybe cubase has them??? Or S1v3??? Don't think so but am just beginning to figure them out now that I'm in the saddle again after 9 months... gotta transition sometime but it really sucks. Sonar was pretty slick!

However, the main thing is that this is the first time I've been able to see details on the screen without squinting in years. This is wonderful!


----------



## jononotbono

Vastman said:


> 4K all the way from now on! 49in LG 4K verdict? Awesome! 65in LG OLED? crystal clear from 5 to 8 feet... great secondary dual use screen...BIG but OMf'nG!!! I consider 4K a gamechanger for young old farts like me!
> 
> I've just begun putting my studio together, temporarily in the living room in my new Idaho digs and I've finally had the pleasure of hooking up both a 49in LG 4k and LG's 65in OLED... while some have said this is too big I find the 49in to be quite wonderful, and for under 500$, truly amazing. My video card is at least 4 to 6 old and a marginal performer in 4k and has some off the screen rendering issues but with a little fiddling I got things to fit on the screen. A new card is definitely in order though...as others have complained about things extending beyond the screen a bit. Will be ordering one of these silent PC monsters: Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti KalmX which is discussed here
> 
> My eyes are very tired. Big 4K screens change everything. Yes, the OLED IS too big for my temporary living room setup but it is soooooo clear! And sooooo much stuff can be laid out....Once I get a card capable of driving them both I plan on using the OLED as a more distant 6-8ft away wall mounted remotely adjustable secondary screen for all sorts of things, including video creation. The big room I ultimately plan on using, once spring rolls around can handle a more spacious settup.
> 
> I'm excitedly awaiting the arrival of two large sit/stand UpLift desks from The Human Solution. These will work nice with large 4k's...Standing while creating... grooving to the creation, being able to see the data away from a chair!!! My configuration is totally schlock right now as I left nearly everything in the bay area when I moved up here to help mom in her final days. For now, I'm just experimenting and smiling all the while...and it's nice to start fresh... explore new ways, unlike the old. Like the desks... ordered high quality desk mountable booms for my mics, pads, etc.... all of which will move up and down with the desks... like the monitors (audio & video)... Exciting times!
> 
> Putting mouse speed on "fast" is definitely a big help with these behemoths...Also, maybe an ipad sized trackpad setup??? Definitely need to explore speedy ways to move around the screen... Now if they just made a hand gestured laser controller/mousey thing for such screens...LG's magic remote does this and it's wicked fast to get around the screen...
> 
> Much more elaborate layouts on the screens are possible... And because lots more can be on the screen at one time I really don't have a problem looking around for it...much quicker if stuff is already there than stopping and clicking to bring something new up! Hell, I can SEE stuff, which is more than I could say on my dual/triple screen settups over the years which actually took up more desk space!
> 
> I will really miss Sonar's "screensets" which are perfect for instantaneously reconfiguring elaborate layout configurations that are possible now...but maybe cubase has them??? Or S1v3??? Don't think so but am just beginning to figure them out now that I'm in the saddle again after 9 months... gotta transition sometime but it really sucks. Sonar was pretty slick!
> 
> However, the main thing is that this is the first time I've been able to see details on the screen without squinting in years. This is wonderful!



65inch 4k. Now we’re talking. I need to change my shitty 50inch 1080p wall TV so I think that’s the way forward man. You filthy enabler. Haha!


----------



## Vastman

My mom's situation was a blessing... pulled me out of a no win love affair with my farm, gardens, and bay area financial stress... It turned out to be a totally unanticipated bundle of awesomeness for both of us that she needed help. 

The OLED was an experiment...while I've wondered how it would be, I actually got it to take mom on journey's around the world, emerse her in 4k butterflies, birds, and reef creatures, Tim Jansen's stunning musical/video/animation journeys to all corners of our earth and his fantasy mind...Planet Earth2, jennifergala's unfrackinbelievable 4k space/biosphere journeys on youtube red... before she entered the Nethesphere...It was awesome journey together, as she never travelled or imagined such things existed...and neither did I!!! it was 6 months of wonder in both of our eyes... but that time is over and yea,

it's the friggin bomb. Unparallelled clarity... problem with 1080 is things are way too big. 4K is perfect, although at these sizes... 6k would work also. And when I'm not screaming at Cubase, it does take you to places like StarTrek Discovery, Game of Thrones, and The Expanse, as well as endless awesomeness of the Danish National Symphony, which is just blowing my mind these days...always have there stuff blasting while cooking and cleaning! And, now when I bring up a live stream of some gear, music, or stuff... I can actually SEE what their talkin' bout. DJ's MA3 and a few others are just friggin brilliant upscaled to the big number!

Dual use... I'm been poor all my life... some people go on trips when they get a few bucks...At my age I'm finally enjoying some amazing new stuff I never dreamed of having...and have all the time in the world to exercise my creative passion (and learn/get better in the process) in my last chunk of time here...which reminds me, gotta get some sleep... was up all night trying to transition to cubase... but had a blast and the 49in screen really helped. Best $500 I've spent in decades!


----------



## Killiard

I’m just jumping on the 4K bus now.

We’ve just moved house and I wanted to replace my aging tv that usually sits above the rest of my monitors. I found a cheap 43” LG (£345) tv that has a 11ms response time and does chrome 4:4:4 (whatever that is) over hdmi 2.0. Thought I’d try it out as a main monitor.

It’s pretty awesome. I haven’t used it in anger yet as I’m still cobbling together the new studio, but Cubase looks ace!! Being a cheap-ish tv it has a couple of downfalls - it doesnt get quite as bright as I’d like and the corners have some shadows.


----------



## jononotbono

I’m loving this 27 inch Acer Touch screen! Obviously I haven’t set it up to be out of the way of my 4k main screen but just testing it at minute before rebuilding the desk to accommodate it. Love it!


----------



## mac

How the hell any of you 4k guys read anything on your screens is beyond me.

@jononotbono I tried something similar with an ipad pro, but it was still too small and / or not well optimised for the job. Hopefully they'll release an ipad pro pro.


----------



## jononotbono

mac said:


> How the hell any of you 4k guys read anything on your screens is beyond me.
> 
> @jononotbono I tried something similar with an ipad pro, but it was still too small and / or not well optimised for the job. Hopefully they'll release an ipad pro pro.



My 4k main screen is 43 inches and doesn't need scaling so everything reads fine like an imac 27 inch at 2.5k.

The touch screen I just bought is 1080p. And the main reason is because I want to start using CPU 14bitMidi with it and it's designed at 1080p so will be perfect for it. Time will tell. Well, my electricity bill is going to start telling me something soon. haha!


----------



## resound

jononotbono said:


> I’m loving this 27 inch Acer Touch screen! Obviously I haven’t set it up to be out of the way of my 4k main screen but just testing it at minute before rebuilding the desk to accommodate it. Love it!


That touchscreen looks awesome! Might have to start saving up....


----------



## Prockamanisc

I'm certain this has been answered already in this thread, but someone please save me from an hour's worth of reading- if I got a 34" Ultrawide with 1440 resolution (for Cubase's Project Window), is it nice? Compared to a 4K, I feel like that would be too small to read. Is 1440 "just right"? Or is 4K also "just right"?


----------



## Pier

mac said:


> How the hell any of you 4k guys read anything on your screens is beyond me.



Because usually people with hi DPI displays use scaling.


----------



## Pier

Prockamanisc said:


> I'm certain this has been answered already in this thread, but someone please save me from an hour's worth of reading- if I got a 34" Ultrawide with 1440 resolution (for Cubase's Project Window), is it nice? Compared to a 4K, I feel like that would be too small to read. Is 1440 "just right"? Or is 4K also "just right"?



Not sure what you mean with "just right".

With either Windows or Mac you can scale the UI and configure it at your desired size.

In any case, with 4K you have more pixels than regular 1440p at 16:9 ratio. Not sure about Ultrawide though.


----------



## Guffy

I've had my fair share of screens, including 4K.
Right now i'm using a Dell U3417W, which is 3440x1440. 
It's an amazing screen, and IMO - perfect for all my needs


----------



## reddognoyz

I just purchased a Dell 44" 4k monitor to see if it will be a satisfactory replacement for my 2 27" aged cinema displays. I will report back


----------



## R. Soul

Prockamanisc said:


> I'm certain this has been answered already in this thread, but someone please save me from an hour's worth of reading- if I got a 34" Ultrawide with 1440 resolution (for Cubase's Project Window), is it nice? Compared to a 4K, I feel like that would be too small to read. Is 1440 "just right"? Or is 4K also "just right"?


In my opinion, 4k is just right for 43", maybe 40" but no smaller than that. 
1440p sounds about right for a 34" ultra wide. I don't know how people can use 28" 4k monitors. They must be seated 2 inches from the screen.


----------



## Pier

R. Soul said:


> In my opinion, 4k is just right for 43", maybe 40" but no smaller than that.



4K is perfect for 24-27 inches with 200% scaling in Windows or hiDPI mode in macOS. Once you go retina there is no going back to low res.


----------



## Loïc D

Just got myself a Samsung 4K 28' at cheap price (I had a 24' Dell 1080 before)

It's not set at 100% but slightly above (I'd say 125%). It's far enough good for the little time I spend for music (sigh sigh).


----------



## R. Soul

Pier Bover said:


> 4K is perfect for 24-27 inches with 200% scaling in Windows or hiDPI mode in macOS. Once you go retina there is no going back to low res.


I prefer 100%. Scaling just makes text look worse, so I avoid it.


----------



## Prockamanisc

Pier Bover said:


> Not sure what you mean with "just right".


You can see more tracks vertically in the Project Window, and the text is legible without being too big or too small. To me, that's what it means- more real estate can be seen than in a 1080p monitor, but not so tiny that I'd have to strain to read it.



Fugdup said:


> Right now i'm using a Dell U3417W, which is 3440x1440.
> It's an amazing screen, and IMO - perfect for all my needs


Are you using Cubase, perchance? If you are, I'd love to see a screenshot of the Project Window full of tracks to see how they look!  
Also, how is the curve on it? It's a bit more extreme than that previous version, the U3415W, and I'm curious to know how it is. If it's really nice I'd get two U3417W's, and I'd have my Project Window/Piano Roll Editor on one screen, and Video Playback/VEP Slave (Dual Input from my PC) on the second screen.


----------



## benatural

I bought the Dell P4317Q and it's great. I briefly tried a Dell ultrawide but discovered what I really needed was vertical screen space in addition to horizontal. I do a lot less scrolling up and down and it's surprising how much more efficient it is to work this way.


----------



## greggybud

Prockamanisc said:


> I'm certain this has been answered already in this thread, but someone please save me from an hour's worth of reading- if I got a 34" Ultrawide with 1440 resolution (for Cubase's Project Window), is it nice? Compared to a 4K, I feel like that would be too small to read. Is 1440 "just right"? Or is 4K also "just right"?



Attached is Cubase and Wavelab/.

2-34 inch ultra-wides, and 1 28 inch ultra-wide with Wavelab.

The pure screenshot of the 2 ultra-wides is in my studio and I'm not at the moment.

Note the 34 inch ones are located down low and pointed upwards. They are also slanted upwards at the outside. 

I should add that when seated, the monitors are exactly at ear level and the distance is an equal triangle. Compromises other than the room are the reflections of the hardware mix console and the opposite side, plus since the audio monitors sit back about 1 foot to form the triangle, there is slight reflection from audio monitor hitting the back of the video monitors.

Hope that helps.


----------



## benatural

august80 said:


> How do you find it for viewing angles (i.e. moving your head up and down) and for distance from where you're sitting? I'm considering the LG 43UD79 (Youtube review), which is also 43" 4K. Watch the video till he pans to the 43". It's enormous! And it measures 25.5" high, which is about 10" higher than my current 2K dual monitors. I'm very tempted, but that is A LOT higher, and will require some desk alterations to push it back further.
> 
> Maybe 43" 4K is too much! Haha. I find it interesting that 43" 4Ks are *significantly* cheaper than the 38" ultrawides though.



It's an IPS panel, so viewing angles are great. I have the monitor about two feet away from me.


----------



## jononotbono

Nearly set. Just gotta raise the main 4k screen about 3 inches and I’m all set with new touch screen


----------



## kavinsky

the biggest problem for me is that everything gets in the way of the sound.
I don't like speakers too close to my ears, and to get that equilateral triangle they are about 40" away from my head.
obviosly the monitor is closer
every time I try to place some additional monitor, the image and the spectrum get messed up quite audibly.
I noticed some guys moving the speakers up above the ear level which in my opinion makes them sounding way worse than they should.
on the other hand, lowering your monitor is not preferable either if you'd like to have a healthy back/neck in 10 years.


----------



## jononotbono

kavinsky said:


> the biggest problem for me is that everything gets in the way of the sound.
> I don't like speakers too close to my ears, and to get that equilateral triangle they are about 40" away from my head.
> obviosly the monitor is closer
> every time I try to place some additional monitor, the image and the spectrum get messed up quite audibly.
> I noticed some guys moving the speakers up above the ear level which in my opinion makes them sounding way worse than they should.
> on the other hand, lowering your monitor is not preferable either if you'd like to have a healthy back/neck in 10 years.



Raise them and aim them down. Works fine. I also like to stand from time to time when critically listening to avoid Siatica.


----------



## greggybud

kavinsky said:


> the biggest problem for me is that everything gets in the way of the sound.
> I don't like speakers too close to my ears, and to get that equilateral triangle they are about 40" away from my head.
> obviosly the monitor is closer
> every time I try to place some additional monitor, the image and the spectrum get messed up quite audibly.
> I noticed some guys moving the speakers up above the ear level which in my opinion makes them sounding way worse than they should.
> on the other hand, lowering your monitor is not preferable either if you'd like to have a healthy back/neck in 10 years.



IMO this is the problem of video monitors that are too large assuming you desire a pure triangle. It's also the reason I purchased ultra-wides, installed them fairly low...but angled slightly upwards toward the ceiling as you can see in the photos of my project studio. I felt this compromise was the best to keep the audio monitors exactly at ear level and maintain a 52 inch triangle. If I were to put the audio monitors flush with the video monitors, then every time I take a critical listen, I would have to roll my chair backwards approximately 17 inches. (That is the distance the audio monitor set back from the video monitors.) The advantage of audio monitors flush with the video monitors is no reflection from the video monitor, but if kept 4 inches above, and about 17 inches back...I felt the compromise isn't that bad. I do have lots of absorption behind the audio monitors on the wall. I note that Jono in the above photo would have the same type of compromise too.

The other way to still maintain a triangle, would be to place a large video monitor some distance behind the audio monitors, but then IMO you loose the advantage of having a large video monitor in the first place.


----------



## Pier

R. Soul said:


> I prefer 100%. Scaling just makes text look worse, so I avoid it.



Quite contrary.

I think you are confusing scaling with changing the resolution. Scaling does not change the resolution, it only changes how big stuff is displayed in screen.

For example a 4K monitor with 200% scaling would display text at the same visual size as a 1080p monitor, but with twice the pixels so it would look a lot sharper. It's what Apple does with retina displays. When you connect a hi DPI display (like 4K) Windows 10 actually recommends you to use 200% scaling (it may even be the default setting).


----------



## jononotbono

Ok, getting there. Raised my 4k Display to an acceptable height to allow for my new Touch screen. Excited to write some music with it later!


----------



## reddognoyz

I just installed a Dell P4317Q 44" monitor to replace my 2x27" Cinema Displays. I have a ton more vertical real estate! I've only been working with it for a few hours but so far I am very happy with it. Running a Mac tower 2013ish. That is an 88 key controller in front of it for perspective. It's friggin" huge!


----------



## J-M

reddognoyz said:


> I just installed a Dell P4317Q 44" monitor to replace my 2x27" Cinema Displays. I have a ton more vertical real estate! I've only been working with it for a few hours but so far I am very happy with it. Running a Mac tower 2013ish. That is an 88 key controller in front of it for perspective. It's friggin" huge!



Huh, so it's almost as wide as the impact LX 88...


----------



## R. Soul

august80 said:


> How do you find it for viewing angles (i.e. moving your head up and down) and for distance from where you're sitting? I'm considering the LG 43UD79 (Youtube review), which is also 43" 4K. Watch the video till he pans to the 43". It's enormous! And it measures 25.5" high, which is about 10" higher than my current 2K dual monitors. I'm very tempted, but that is A LOT higher, and will require some desk alterations to push it back further.
> 
> Maybe 43" 4K is too much! Haha. I find it interesting that 43" 4Ks are *significantly* cheaper than the 38" ultrawides though.


I owned that monitor for a couple of weeks. Viewing angles are fine.
I just couldn't get along with it - I found the top of the screen too far away from my eyes, so I didn't use the top 20% of the screen, and then decided 43" wasn't for me. You'd have to try it for yourself really.
Ultrawides are really expensive cause it's pretty new and I'm guessing they don't sell as well, so less quantities are produced.


----------



## reddognoyz

R. Soul said:


> I owned that monitor for a couple of weeks. Viewing angles are fine.
> I just couldn't get along with it - I found the top of the screen too far away from my eyes, so I didn't use the top 20% of the screen, and then decided 43" wasn't for me. You'd have to try it for yourself really.
> Ultrawides are really expensive cause it's pretty new and I'm guessing they don't sell as well, so less quantities are produced.



it is pretty enormous. I do find, in particular, the mac menu being uncomfortable far away. I'm used to having it right in front of me. However, when I'm using my DAW,(DP), I am really thrilled with all the vertical real estate, I can see 150+ tracks at a decent size, and my midi editing window can be blow up so it's much easier to work with. I am not looking back, I think this was a wise decision, for me. Your results may vary depending on work flow.

I had an easy go of the instal. I had measured it out and I was lucky enough to not have to make any significant changes to my setup. I ditched the monitor shelf and that was about it.

btw permanent desk setups are for the birds imho. As soon as you've got it perfect.something changes. My desk is a big black slab on legs, and the shelving is essentially slabs of black melamine with building blocks to support them.


----------



## Symfoniq

august80 said:


> Tried 43" 4K today. Definitely not for me. I think coming from dual 24" for so many years I'm just used to a certain height, and the 43 is just too high. On the flip side, I find the 34" Ultrawides not high enough...as I would like _some _additional height.
> 
> So I tried out a 32" 4K at a friends graphic studio. This size is AWESOME. You get increased height, but not excessively. You also get extremely good physical width - about 28" wide with 3440 resolution. Only a 4" horizontal compromise compared to the 34" ultrawides. And for 32" I didn't find I needed scaling at 4K. Only had a couple hours with it though - but I REALLY like this setup.
> 
> Ideally I would now love to have a 32" 4K exclusively for timeline and instrument rack (Cubase), and an additional smaller portrait monitor to the right side for mediabay, pool, or email or whatever.
> 
> I am going to have a chance to check out a 38" Ultrawide this weekend though. I'm curious about this format, as the LG 38" has 1600 vertical resolution which might just be enough.



I agree that 43" 4K is too big; my neck can't cope with it.

After running two 27" 4K monitors for a couple of years, I just switched to a 38" ultra-wide, and I'm really digging it. It still has more effective vertical resolution than the 4K monitors did because I had to run those with 2x scaling. I'm particularly glad to be back on a monitor that doesn't require scaling and all the annoyances that involves with older software.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Has anyone used the Acer ET430K? Costco has it on sale for $399, which seems pretty darn good for a proper 43" 4K monitor.


----------



## Prockamanisc

I haven't, but Costco has an incredible return policy. I've brought stuff back years later and said "this is broken" and they're like "cool". And refund me the money. Not sure how it applies to computers and tech, but it's a great, wide-open policy.


----------



## steveo42

Prockamanisc said:


> I haven't, but Costco has an incredible return policy. I've brought stuff back years later and said "this is broken" and they're like "cool". And refund me the money. Not sure how it applies to computers and tech, but it's a great, wide-open policy.



Indeed. I used to know someone who takes full advantage of the return and open box policy. He would buy a computer, printer, monitor, etc, open the box but not power it on or use it and then keep it for a couple of days and then return it. Then he waits until it appears in the store as a open box item and buys it back at the heavily discounted price. Over the years I lost track of him but I used to tell him that karma was going to catch up with him. I wonder if it finally did?


----------



## Prockamanisc

I don't even think that's Karma. I think it's just bad business. If we pirated everything by Spitfire, would they be able to make anything new? No. We'd drive them out of business really quickly. Support companies so that they can support you. And if they start to pull an Avid, don't support them anymore.


----------



## Vastman

Agree... that whole approach sucks... fuck ur friend! It's abusers like him that kill awesome programs like Costco has... I only used them once, but knowing they exist brings peace of mind in trying new stuff... abusers destroy such opportunities!

BTW, I've bought 2 4k LG tv's from Costco and both are stellar for DAW use (Sonar/Studio One 4 & Cubase). The first was a 49 inch for around $400 and the next was their 65 in OLED.... both are great but the 65 in is AMAZING! Anyone with failing or less than stellar eyesight should go 4k LARGE... it is absolutely wonderful, not to mention the dual use of watching The Expanse, with true black space scenes blowing ur mind...

My current space is not set up to use both simultaneously but the big room I'm working towards converting for audio/video work is perfect and I expect to enjoy a dual 4k setup by years end... Anyone who says large is too large doesn't know what they're talking about...or stuck in yesterday's paradigm where large was merely the realm of the rich, which is no longer the case... talk of needing to move your head to see the screen, etc is just yesterday's blather, as proven by the Samsung Note haters that have been left in the dust as nearly all phones are now much bigger because... it's way more legible and usable...


----------



## tav.one

@Vastman very curious to see your 65 inch OLED setup, can you share a pic?


----------



## Vastman

Will take some new pics of my temporary setup tomorrow...


----------



## Dewdman42

65 inch, wow. Pics please!


----------



## Vastman

Hi, guys...been rounding up chickens,coop,and supplies...as the garden is done Here's a few of my jammin settup in the living room till the big room is ready... have spent months sifting thru mom's life and finding homes for all her lovelies...music time still isn't ready to happen yet, beyond song idea writing...which I enjoy the most! BTW, I got 2 sit/stand desks, one for the monitor and the other as my desk and it IS awesome! Nice to stand and nice to sit at times


----------



## Vastman

Will try again...


----------



## Vastman

The nice thing is the screen is 4 feet back, on a separate desk, and still totally legible...sorry I don't have any of my more elaborate songs (all done in sonar before they went belly up and I moved up here and got a new machine build...havent even fired up the old system...

The pics don't do the oled justice... I'm so glad that for once in my life I actually have funds to explore new things...


----------



## steveo42

Prockamanisc said:


> I don't even think that's Karma. I think it's just bad business. If we pirated everything by Spitfire, would they be able to make anything new? No. We'd drive them out of business really quickly. Support companies so that they can support you. And if they start to pull an Avid, don't support them anymore.



Absolutely agree. I was not raised to behave like that and it puzzles me to see people who think it's okay to beat the system. I *do* think Karma has gotten the best of him because I cannot find anything about him via search engines. I lost track of him maybe 10 years ago so I can't say for sure. We as musicians, composers, performers need to support the companies that treat us well and that goes all the way from the manufacturer to the sales person who works with us to get good and fair discounts. I'm a firm believer in "treat me nice, and I will do likewise". Try and knowingly rip me off and I don't hold a grudge but I take my business elsewhere.


----------



## tav.one

I’ve spent last 12 years with 21.5 inch monitors, installed a 49 inch TV in my studio today and I was in awe because of the size difference.

But a strange thing happened, when I started watching movie clips on 49 inch my Audio monitors started to sound tiny, increasing the volume didn’t help much.

I think the brain makes psychological connections between screen size and perceived size of sound, has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## Dewdman42

I finally have an opportunity, while on a biz trip, to visit a computer store and see some different monitors to compare. What I can say is that 43" is just too big for me. I can't see using that unless its AT LEAST 4 feet away and at that distance the display will have to be scaled down from 4k for me to read the fonts. I just don't see the point of that monitor except for certain kinds of situations

32" 4k, also kind of interesting I feel that native resolution is too hard to read unless you are very close to it, so it would have to be in HiDPI mode on mac or 125% or 150% on Windows, which is fine, or scaled down to 2560x1440.

But I was quite impressed by the DELL 38inch ultrawide. It is very usable at native resolution without scaling anything down. 3840x1600 is lots of real estate. Plus its low enough height, compared to a 32" monitor, that I can put another larger monitor back on the wall, mainly used as video, but could easily be a 4k monitor that functions for various DAW functions too. Have a feeling I'm going that direction. I wish they made one in higher resolution in order to use HiDPI, but its ok...


----------



## Soundhound

At about 7:10 in here Trevor Morris and Christian talk about a combo ensemble strings longs/con Sord patch. I use them together a lot and seem to remember this new combo patch being in a recent library but for the life of me can't find it. Anyone know where it is? thanks!




jononotbono said:


> Ok, I'm thinking about Touchscreens again. Anything new or recommended since last being in this thread? This Spitfire Trevor Morris video shows him using a large Acer touch screen. Basically something like this would be perfect...


----------



## Soundhound

Ack, found it. Never mind!



Soundhound said:


> At about 7:10 in here Trevor Morris and Christian talk about a combo ensemble strings longs/con Sord patch. I use them together a lot and seem to remember this new combo patch being in a recent library but for the life of me can't find it. Anyone know where it is? thanks!


----------

